# Wieso kommen keine neue Spieler hinzu?



## Horde deadman (12. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mir Gedanken gemacht, i-wie wenn ich meinen Twink spiele und irgendwelche inis gehe, sehe ich NUR die Leute mit acountgebundenen Sachen. Die Zahlen haben sich auch nicht verändert. Irgendwie war früher so (zu BC Zeiten), dass es immer Menschen anfingen und daswegen die Zahlen der Spieler immer weiter angestiegen sind aber mittlerweile ist es so, dass die Zahlen sich kaum verändern was ich persönlich ziemlich schade finde, man will frischfleisch sehen wenn man twinkt oder i-wo unterwegs ist und nicht immer die "gleichen Leute" sehen, die das Spiel schon gemeistert haben (lvl 80 mit mains sind und so was). Ich denke es liegt daran, dass wer jetzt anfangen möchte mit Freunden zu spielen, sich alle Addons kaufen muss und Prepaid Card (oder bischen Geld auf das Konto legen). So insgesammt braucht man 50-70 Euro um anzufangen, was natürlich so auf ein Stück nicht jeder leisten will (nicht kann sondern will!). Ein Kumpel von mir z. B. wollte sich das Spiel besorgen aber als ich ihm erzählt habe wie viel er zum Start braucht, hat er nur gesagt, dass es nicht wert sei, was natürlich nachvollziebar ist, wenn man für ein Spiel Abo-gebühren zahlt, dann sollte man dieses möglichst billig anlegen oder kostenlos runterladen. Ich persönlch finde, Blizz sollten alle Addons in einem Pack für rund 20 Euro anbieten, so würden sich auch neue Spieler dafür sehr interessieren. Aber die wollen ja erst mal viel Geld machen und denken gar nicht an die Gamer. Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich ein Acount habe aber zur Zeit kein WoW spiele, darf ich nicht mal in Forums von WoW was schreiben. Das ist ja echt blöd. Sie sollten sich ein Beispiel an Guild Wars Geschäftsmodel nehmen. Das Spiel hat keine Abokosten aber dafür ist es sehr schön und detailiert gemacht. Ich würde sogar 70 Euro ausgeben für so ein Spiel da ich da weiss, dass es keine Abokosten mehr gibt und sie dann für das Geld sowieso neue Inhalten dann anbieten (siehe GW1 von dem Geld haben sie 4 Addons gemacht). Blizzard dagegen ist nur geldgeil. Sie wollen i-wie nur nehmen. Denn was geben sie uns schon? Spiel so einfach gemacht, dass es selbst ein Affee spielen kann. Equip ist geschenkt und Raids sind auc hnicht auf dem Neveau von BC oder WoW1. Ich habe es satt. Ich kündige Blizzard. Aus so einem guten Spiel so ein Pipifax zu machen, wo jeder Spieler das kriegt was er will sofort und ohne Anstrengung und dafür noch Geld zu verlangen. Wo ist da die Herausforderung? Dann kann man genau so auf ein Privatserver gehen. 

Wer es schafft das ganze durchzulesen ist ein echt geduldiger Mensch. Ich musste es mir i-wie von der Seele schreiben *erleichtert atmen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (12. Juni 2010)

Und dann heulen alle rum, weils die typen net auf die reihe kriegen... *lol*


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Juni 2010)

So machen wie Guildwars? Was meinst du wie viel Spieler dann noch übrig bleiben? 
Anfangs war WoW schwerer, alle schreien, wir wollen es einfacher. Blizzard macht es einfacher, ihr sagt es ist zu leicht. Irgendwie wisst ihr nicht was ihr wollt.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juni 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> So machen wie Guildwars? Was meinst du wie viel Spieler dann noch übrig bleiben?
> Anfangs war WoW schwerer, alle schreien, wir wollen es einfacher. Blizzard macht es einfacher, ihr sagt es ist zu leicht. Irgendwie wisst ihr nicht was ihr wollt.




Wir wollen dass zwischen schwer und leicht!! :XD


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2010)

Du und all deine Freunde haben Arthas im 25 HM erlegt? Meinen Glückwunsch.

Und auch ich twinke recht regelmäßig und treffe dabei jede Menge neuer Leute.... man muss sich nur auch ab und an mit den Leuten unterhalten.


----------



## PiGrimar (12. Juni 2010)

Horde schrieb:


> Ich habe es satt. Ich kündige Blizzard.



Auf Wiesegehen ...und Tschüsss. 
Hoffe du findest woanders mehr dein Glück und Erfolg.


----------



## leonnator (12. Juni 2010)

1. Man muss nicht alles kaufen für den Anfang. Der normale WoW Key kostet dich ca. 15 Euro( 1 Monat frei der 12,99 kostet).
2. Ich habe mal Guild Wars gespielt und man kann das Spiel nicht mit WoW vergleichen.
3. Stimmt schon das Blizz geldgeil ist ........
4. mimimi? hör doch einfach auf wenn es dich stört


REchtschreibfehler sind gewollt und sollen euer Auge schulen


----------



## dudubaum (12. Juni 2010)

jo ich seh auch immer min 3/5 leute wen ich twinke in rnd ini die neu sind


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Juni 2010)

50€ zum beginnen? Man "normale" Spiele kosten auch mind. 45€.

Um mal kurz was vorzurechnen:

0€ für die ersten 10 Tage
7,90€ für das Hauptspiel inkl. 30 Tage Zugang bzw. 15,90€ für die Battlechest Version
21,90€ für WotLK

Macht erstmal 37,80 für 40 Tage Spielspass.

Wenn nach den 40 Tagen immer noch interesse besteht, gibt es die verschiedenen Bezahlmethoden.

Wo sind jetzt deine 50-70€ für den "Beginn" des Spiels?


----------



## maximilian0123 (12. Juni 2010)

Also ich muss sagen, dass es während Bc nicht zu schwer oder zu leicht war. Man hatte einfach eine gute Balance gefunden. Deshalb haben , so meine Meinung, auch mehr angefangen zu zocken, weil sie bei den quest auch ein bisschen die grauen Zellen anstrengen mussten. Mit Wotlk ist es einfach zu einfach geworden an Eq, Gold und das ganze andere Zeug zu kommen.


----------



## Shaila (12. Juni 2010)

Das kommt auf den Server an. Ich spiele auf Ulduar zur Zeit und es ist wirklich lustig da. Denn da laufen einem am laufenden Band Neueinsteier über den Weg und oft muss ich schmunzeln, wenn mich manche ihrer Fragen an meine damalige Zeit als Anfänger erinnern. Das ist wirklich schön. Da ulduar ein neuer Server ist, wird er auch empfohlen. Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich so, dass auf älteren Servern, eher weniger neue Spieler hinzukommen. So kennen auf Ulduar nur wenige Classic oder BC und die überwältigende Menge kennt nur WOTLK. So schätze ich es momentan ein. Ich nenne es auch: Generation WOTLK.

Um festzustellen, ob also nun neue Spieler hinzukommen, müsste man jeden Server betrachten.


----------



## Dietrich (12. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Du und all deine Freunde haben Arthas im 25 HM erlegt? Meinen Glückwunsch.
> 
> Und auch ich twinke recht regelmäßig und treffe dabei jede Menge neuer Leute.... man muss sich nur auch ab und an mit den Leuten unterhalten.



25er HM ist schon echt das totschlag Argument!
Ich schätze mal, nicht mal 5% aller Gilden haben das oder?
Und trotzdem ist seine Aussage ja nicht falsch!

MfG


----------



## Herr Hering (12. Juni 2010)

Also ich halte von deinen Argumenten nichts da man zumindest auf meinem realm/realmpool eine menge neuer leute in inzen/questgebieten trifft, ausserdem kannst du ein spiel wie guild wars nicht mit wow vergleichen,


----------



## Shaila (12. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Du und all deine Freunde haben Arthas im 25 HM erlegt? Meinen Glückwunsch.
> 
> Und auch ich twinke recht regelmäßig und treffe dabei jede Menge neuer Leute.... man muss sich nur auch ab und an mit den Leuten unterhalten.



Und bitte lasst Argumente wie dieses hier weg, die keine Argumente sind.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2010)

Es ging um die Aussage "Aus so einem guten Spiel so ein Pipifax zu machen, wo jeder Spieler das kriegt was er will sofort und ohne Anstrengung und dafür noch Geld zu verlangen."... so ist es eben nicht. Und doch, das ist in dem Punkt ein Argument.


----------



## Shaila (12. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es ging um die Aussage "Aus so einem guten Spiel so ein Pipifax zu machen, wo jeder Spieler das kriegt was er will sofort und ohne Anstrengung und dafür noch Geld zu verlangen."... so ist es eben nicht. Und doch, das ist in dem Punkt ein Argument.



Bin ich auch nicht dafür. Dennoch kann man die Schwierigkeit und die Anforderungen eines Spiels, nicht an einem einzigen Boss im Hardmode festmachen. Da spielt alles mit rein, auch alles außerhalb von Instanzen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Juni 2010)

Ich find es immer wieder toll, wie gejammert wird: "Früher war alles Besser". Das war zu BC-Zeiten schon so, ist jetzt zu WotLK-Zeiten so und wird auch bei Cata wieder passieren.

Spiele verändern sich, das ist auch gut.

Jetzt immer noch 40 Mann Raids organisieren? Buffs, die immer nur 15min halten? Das soll besser gewesen sein als jetzt? Ganz toll.

Und wenn dir Guild Wars so gefällt, warum hast du dich dann für WoW entschieden?

Und lasst ihr der Aussage "Ich kündige" (egal in welcher Form) auch Taten folgen?


----------



## Nahemis (12. Juni 2010)

Der TE hat mit allem Recht!!!

Ich empfehle Dir Aion. Da muss man noch was leisten und man bekommt die Erweiterungen gratis als  Patch.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (12. Juni 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Der TE hat mit allem Recht!!!
> 
> Ich empfehle Dir Aion. Da muss man noch was leisten und man bekommt die Erweiterungen gratis als Patch.



dafür is das gameplay fürn arsch...


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Juni 2010)

Horde schrieb:


> Blizzard dagegen ist nur geldgeil. Sie wollen i-wie nur nehmen. Denn was geben sie uns schon? Spiel so einfach gemacht, dass es selbst ein Affee spielen kann. Equip ist geschenkt und Raids sind auc hnicht auf dem Neveau von BC oder WoW1. Ich habe es satt. Ich kündige Blizzard.



Ich bin froh um jeden von dieser Sorte der weg ist.
Das macht das Spiel nur besser!


----------



## Dietrich (12. Juni 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich find es immer wieder toll, wie gejammert wird: "Früher war alles Besser". Das war zu BC-Zeiten schon so, ist jetzt zu WotLK-Zeiten so und wird auch bei Cata wieder passieren.
> 
> Spiele verändern sich, das ist auch gut.
> 
> ...



Der Anspruch an den Skill eines Spielers war früher einfach viel höher.
Und ja, heute bekommt man vieles nachgeschmissen.
Früher war nicht alles besser. Und über die Änderrung an zB. den Buffs freuen sich auch die Spieler die einige Inhalte im Aktuellen WoW kritisieren. 
An vielem ist halt die "Masse" der WoW Spieler schuld mit ihrem MIMIMIMI!
So siehts aus.

Gruß


----------



## Casp (12. Juni 2010)

Ist die Hauptaussage dieses Threads jetzt, dass bzw. wieso leider keine/kaum neue Spieler dazukommen oder dass World of Warcraft zu einfach sei und du deshalb aufhörst?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (12. Juni 2010)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Der Anspruch an den Skill eines Spielers war früher einfach viel höher.
> Und ja, heute bekommt man vieles nachgeschmissen.
> Früher war nicht alles besser. Und über die Änderrung an zB. den Buffs freuen sich auch die Spieler die einige Inhalte im Aktuellen WoW kritisieren.
> An vielem ist halt die "Masse" der WoW Spieler schuld mit ihrem MIMIMIMI!
> ...



wenn du schon sagst, dass früher der anspruch höher war, dann liegt das nicht an blizz sondern daran, dass jeder depp addons benutzt. nutze mal kein addon und du wirst sehen wie anspruchsvoll das spiel wirklich ist. schon ohne dbm sind die meisten aufgeschmissen. dank dbm braucht man nur noch auf seine rota achten und nicht darauf, was der boss grade macht.


----------



## Saberclaw (12. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Du und all deine Freunde haben Arthas im 25 HM erlegt? Meinen Glückwunsch.
> 
> Und auch ich twinke recht regelmäßig und treffe dabei jede Menge neuer Leute.... man muss sich nur auch ab und an mit den Leuten unterhalten.



Pseudo-content ala Hardmode Gedöns ist kein content... Das is lediglich eine Herausforderung für Leute denen der optische Tot von Arthas nicht gereicht hat.
Das sollte mal gesagt sein. Der TE hat schon recht, dass es einfach ist, aber man müsste sich absichtlich und freiwillig einen höheren Schweirigkeitsgrad reinziehen nur um die Zeit bis zum nächsten content zu überbrücken.
Das ist erbärmlich. Es geht denke ich darum, dass nicht allzu viel nötig ist um Arthas im Dreck liegen zu sehen, rein von der Tatsache her. Content zu Ende, basta.
Damals gab es nur eine einzige verdammte Möglichkeit den Boss zu besiegen und wers nich gepackt hat, tja der war einfach zu schwach. So ist das leben und so hätte es bleiben sollen. (Ich rede hier von meinem Lieblingsaddon: BC)

Letzterem statement kann ich nur beipflichten.
Ich sehe oft genug noch Leute ohne Erbstücke die auch teilweise neu in WoW sind. Bei der hohen Anzahl an Spielern gehen diese aber eher unter, weswegen der Eindruck entsteht.


----------



## Shaila (12. Juni 2010)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Pseudo-content ala Hardmode Gedöns ist kein content... Das is lediglich eine Herausforderung für Leute denen der optische Tot von Arthas nicht gereicht hat.
> Das sollte mal gesagt sein. Der TE hat schon recht, dass es einfach ist, aber man müsste sich absichtlich und freiwillig einen höheren Schweirigkeitsgrad reinziehen nur um die Zeit bis zum nächsten content zu überbrücken.
> Das ist erbärmlich. Es geht denke ich darum, dass nicht allzu viel nötig ist um Arthas im Dreck liegen zu sehen, rein von der Tatsache her. Content zu Ende, basta.
> *Damals gab es nur eine einzige verdammte Möglichkeit den Boss zu besiegen und wers nich gepackt hat, tja der war einfach zu schwach. So ist das leben und so hätte es bleiben sollen. (Ich rede hier von meinem Lieblingsaddon: BC)*
> ...



Sehe ich genauso. Die Addon Aussage finde ich im Übrigen lächerlich. Jetzt wird die Schuld sogar auf die Addons geschoben...


----------



## Dietrich (12. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Die Addon Aussage finde ich im Übrigen lächerlich. Jetzt wird die Schuld sogar auf die Addons geschoben...



*hust* AVR *hust*

Es sind nicht grundsätzlich die Addons, aber einige sind schon arg fragwürdig!

Optik Addons find ich übrigens klasse!

LG


----------



## Masterio (12. Juni 2010)

maximilian0123 schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, dass es während Bc nicht zu schwer oder zu leicht war. Man hatte einfach eine gute Balance gefunden. Deshalb haben , so meine Meinung, auch mehr angefangen zu zocken, weil sie bei den quest auch ein bisschen die grauen Zellen anstrengen mussten. Mit Wotlk ist es einfach zu einfach geworden an Eq, Gold und das ganze andere Zeug zu kommen.



laber keinen blödsinn, die balance war zu bc zeiten grottig...warlocks (520 abhärtung), krieger und druiden waren kleine götter!

so wie es jetzt ist, ist es fast perfekt...(ein paar fähigkeiten sind zwar noch zu stark, aber an abwechslung mangelt es nicht)...leider fehlen mir noch solche kleinigkeiten die bc ausmachten, zum beispiel: netherdrachenquest (die npc die man durch ein rennen besiegen musste), zugangsquests für raids etc...


----------



## Lillyan (12. Juni 2010)

Sehe ich anders. Ich arbeite am Arthas-Hardmode (wenn auch eher schleppend) und das ist mein persönliches Ziel, dass ich erreichen will... genau wie die anderen grob 35 Mann meines Raids und noch einige andere Spieler. Hier also davon zu sprechen, dass jeder ganz leicht bekommt was er will ist also schlichtweg falsch, auch wenn die Aussage auf euch vielleicht zutrifft.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. Juni 2010)

Horde schrieb:


> Ich kündige Blizzard.



du willst blizzard doch nicht wirklich rauswerfen? was soll das arme blizzard denn dann machen? es findet so leicht bestimmt keinen neuen job... armes blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lpax (13. Juni 2010)

Jaja Wow ist zu einfach....

Dann Postet mal die erfolge dann galube ich das vieleicht.
Aber bitte nicht die erfolge die irgenwann mit dem netten buff gemacht wurden.

Und das Addons keinen einfluss auf die schwierigkeit eines Bosses haben ist ja mal der größte Witz.
Ein großteil der Spieler überlebt ohne Addons die ersten 30 sec garnicht....und ein anderer Teil schafft die erste Min. nicht mit Addons.

Sicher geht es auch ohne ...nur leichter wirds nicht.



Immer die selben probs. 

Die einen schreien Wow ist zu leicht.
Die anderen heulen das sie für 13euro nicht alles sehen können.


Dem Te wünsche ich viel Spass weiterhin und hoffe das es sein letzter Post in der art war.


----------



## jls13 (13. Juni 2010)

Neu anfangen kann ich mir als ätzend vorstellen.
Von 1-80 ohne Level EQ und ohne das Wissen der Quests kann es sehr lange dauern. Da hat doch keiner mehr Lust drauf.


----------



## Casp (13. Juni 2010)

Wie die Hardmode-Diskussion halt schon so oft geführt wurde, genau wie die Thematik, ob WoW in zwischen zu einfach ist... wird es denn nie ein Ende finden?


----------



## DoktorElmo (13. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Du und all deine Freunde haben Arthas im 25 HM erlegt? Meinen Glückwunsch.
> 
> Und auch ich twinke recht regelmäßig und treffe dabei jede Menge neuer Leute.... man muss sich nur auch ab und an mit den Leuten unterhalten.



Hardmode ist kein Content und auf normal haben ihn doch schon einige down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du z.B. Max Payne jetzt auf schwer durchspielst, macht es das Spiel nicht besser als auf mittel, wenn du zuerst auf leicht oder mittel spielst und dann auf schwer wirst du dich schon beim 2. mal fadisieren, so siehts beim LK auch aus.
Und Equip farmen ist momentan demotivierend weil bald das Addon kommt und die ganzen Epixxe dann auf Level 84 spätestens wieder entwertet sind.

mfg


----------



## Dietrich (13. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Ich arbeite am Arthas-Hardmode (wenn auch eher schleppend) und das ist mein persönliches Ziel, dass ich erreichen will... genau wie die anderen grob 35 Mann meines Raids und noch einige andere Spieler. Hier also davon zu sprechen, dass jeder ganz leicht bekommt was er will ist also schlichtweg falsch, auch wenn die Aussage auf euch vielleicht zutrifft.



Das man sich mit anderen Content "erarbeitet" find ich klasse, da sagt ja auch keiner was gegen.
Aber vieles (ja, nicht alles) gibts halt auch im easy mode und die "Masse" an Spielern kann den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen.
Ich hab schon genug Gilden gesehen, die wegen irgendwelcher Bosse zerbrochen sind. Nur weil er nicht im 3. Versuch / in der 2. Raid Woche..... down ging.
Alles muss heute hophop gehen, ansonsten ist mann ein Nup, Boon, usw....

(Bitte unterscheidet bei der Diskussion PVE/PVP!)


LG


----------



## Sharqaas (13. Juni 2010)

Ob Arthas Normal oder HM ist wayne. Content clear ist Content clear. 

Unser Raid hat zwar Arthas HM down, aber das ist nix besonderes mehr.

Sowas wie MC damals gibt es nunmal nicht mehr. WoW ist casual geworden ...

Aber so hat man mehr Zeit für andere Sachen ^^ Abends zum raid on und sonst brauch man sich ja für WoW nicht mehr einloggen.


----------



## Lpax (13. Juni 2010)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Ich hab schon genug Gilden gesehen, die wegen irgendwelcher Bosse zerbrochen sind. Nur weil er nicht im 3. Versuch / in der 2. Raid Woche..... down ging.
> Alles muss heute hophop gehen, ansonsten ist mann ein Nup, Boon, usw....
> 
> LG



Wo wir aber bei dem prob. sind das sich die spieler das spiel kaputt machen...nicht Blizzard aleine.

Nicht alles was Blizz macht ist toll,nur ist auch nicht soviel falsch davon.
Diese ansicht das alles fix liegen muss hatten wir nicht als wir wochenlang an Lady Vashj gewipet sind -.-
Die neuaufnahemen in der gilde zeigen das viele alles sofort legen müssen....überiegend spieler die mit woltk dazu stießen.

Neue Spieler sehe ich allerdings auch recht selten könnte aber auch am server liegen.

*
*


----------



## Lillyan (13. Juni 2010)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Das man sich mit anderen Content "erarbeitet" find ich klasse, da sagt ja auch keiner was gegen.
> Aber vieles (ja, nicht alles) gibts halt auch im easy mode und die "Masse" an Spielern kann den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen.
> Ich hab schon genug Gilden gesehen, die wegen irgendwelcher Bosse zerbrochen sind. Nur weil er nicht im 3. Versuch / in der 2. Raid Woche..... down ging.
> Alles muss heute hophop gehen, ansonsten ist mann ein Nup, Boon, usw....


Naja, dann ist das wohl sehr server- oder gildenunterschiedlich. Meine Erfahrungen sind da nunmal anders und irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben, dass ausgerechnet die 2 Gilden in denen ich war die große Ausnahmen sind.


----------



## merc91 (13. Juni 2010)

Horde schrieb:


> mimimi... Affee... mimimi *Neveau*... mimimi



dachte erst du willst wirklich über das diskutieren was im threadtitel steht aber dann wurde es zu einem flame gegen inis usw... lame

gn8


----------



## Achilius (13. Juni 2010)

Horde schrieb:


> Spiel so einfach gemacht, dass es selbst ein Affee spielen kann. Equip ist geschenkt und Raids sind auc hnicht auf dem Neveau von BC oder WoW1. Ich habe es satt. Ich kündige Blizzard.



Jo Wow ist zu leicht *hust*
Ohne die ganzen Videos und Guides zu den Bosstaktiken ( die Hardcore Gamer erarbeitet haben) würden ca 90% der "Königsmörder" diesen Titel niemals bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wär das Geschrei wieder groß "Viel zu schwer, schei.. blizz", "Ich habe es satt. Ich kündige Blizzard." usw.
Ohne Addons die einem sagen was, wann, wo passiert wärend des Bosskampfes wäre es das selbe.
Aber Wow ist ja zu einfach - "ich habe es satt" xD


----------



## Dietrich (13. Juni 2010)

Lpax schrieb:


> Jaja Wow ist zu einfach....
> 
> Dann Postet mal die erfolge dann galube ich das vieleicht.
> Aber bitte nicht die erfolge die irgenwann mit dem netten buff gemacht wurden.



*BÄM*

Nächstes totschlag Argument.

Jetzt kommt Spieler XY und postet irgendeinne Char aus der Armory! Und? Ist es wirklich seiner??

Ich kenne Spieler, die haben im Classic viel gezockt und Naxx und AQ clear. Dann kam das Berufsleben
und sie hatten weniger / kaum Zeit zu spielen. Diese Leute haben kaum HM Erfolge freigespielt.
Und trotzdem hat man mit diesen Spielern die Inis schneller clear obwohl sie 1k - 2k unter dem 
(von der "Masse") geforderten "Gearscore" liegen.

Selbst in BC hab ich noch viele Lvl 70er geshen, die die ersten paar Bossen in Naxx nicht geschafft haben. 
Wie kann sowas sein?

MfG


----------



## Wutprobe (13. Juni 2010)

Es gibt doch genug leute die neu anfagen begegne jeden tag mit meinem twink leuten die erst ein paar wochen spielen ^^


----------



## Pithi (13. Juni 2010)

Warum brauchst du viele Neuzugänge ? 

Ich denke, dass die meisten, die Spaß daran haben mmos zu spielen auch schon wow getestet haben.

Das ist bei andern spielen garantiert auch nich anders, dass stätig große zahlen neuer Spieler dazukommen.

Ich bin froh drüber, weil ich spiele lieber mit leuten , die das Spiel wenigstens halbwegs verstanden haben


----------



## Casp (13. Juni 2010)

Achilius schrieb:


> Jo Wow ist zu leicht *hust*
> Ohne die ganzen Videos und Guides zu den Bosstaktiken ( die Hardcore Gamer erarbeitet haben) würden ca 90% der "Königsmörder" diesen Titel niemals bekommen.
> 
> 
> ...



So true.
Wer von euch ganzen Schreihälsen hat sich denn jeden Boss einzeln erarbeitet, ohne Guides, Videos, Addons?


----------



## Galbadia (13. Juni 2010)

Horde schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Gedanken gemacht, i-wie wenn ich meinen Twink spiele und irgendwelche inis gehe, sehe ich NUR die Leute mit acountgebundenen Sachen. Die Zahlen haben sich auch nicht verändert. Irgendwie war früher so (zu BC Zeiten), dass es immer Menschen anfingen und daswegen die Zahlen der Spieler immer weiter angestiegen sind aber mittlerweile ist es so, dass die Zahlen sich kaum verändern was ich persönlich ziemlich schade finde, man will frischfleisch sehen wenn man twinkt oder i-wo unterwegs ist und nicht immer die "gleichen Leute" sehen, die das Spiel schon gemeistert haben (lvl 80 mit mains sind und so was). Ich denke es liegt daran, dass wer jetzt anfangen möchte mit Freunden zu spielen, sich alle Addons kaufen muss und Prepaid Card (oder bischen Geld auf das Konto legen). So insgesammt braucht man 50-70 Euro um anzufangen, was natürlich so auf ein Stück nicht jeder leisten will (nicht kann sondern will!). Ein Kumpel von mir z. B. wollte sich das Spiel besorgen aber als ich ihm erzählt habe wie viel er zum Start braucht, hat er nur gesagt, dass es nicht wert sei, was natürlich nachvollziebar ist, wenn man für ein Spiel Abo-gebühren zahlt, dann sollte man dieses möglichst billig anlegen oder kostenlos runterladen. Ich persönlch finde, Blizz sollten alle Addons in einem Pack für rund 20 Euro anbieten, so würden sich auch neue Spieler dafür sehr interessieren. Aber die wollen ja erst mal viel Geld machen und denken gar nicht an die Gamer. Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich ein Acount habe aber zur Zeit kein WoW spiele, darf ich nicht mal in Forums von WoW was schreiben. Das ist ja echt blöd. Sie sollten sich ein Beispiel an Guild Wars Geschäftsmodel nehmen. Das Spiel hat keine Abokosten aber dafür ist es sehr schön und detailiert gemacht. Ich würde sogar 70 Euro ausgeben für so ein Spiel da ich da weiss, dass es keine Abokosten mehr gibt und sie dann für das Geld sowieso neue Inhalten dann anbieten (siehe GW1 von dem Geld haben sie 4 Addons gemacht). Blizzard dagegen ist nur geldgeil. Sie wollen i-wie nur nehmen. Denn was geben sie uns schon? Spiel so einfach gemacht, dass es selbst ein Affee spielen kann. Equip ist geschenkt und Raids sind auc hnicht auf dem Neveau von BC oder WoW1. Ich habe es satt. Ich kündige Blizzard. Aus so einem guten Spiel so ein Pipifax zu machen, wo jeder Spieler das kriegt was er will sofort und ohne Anstrengung und dafür noch Geld zu verlangen. Wo ist da die Herausforderung? Dann kann man genau so auf ein Privatserver gehen.
> 
> Wer es schafft das ganze durchzulesen ist ein echt geduldiger Mensch. Ich musste es mir i-wie von der Seele schreiben *erleichtert atmen*
> 
> ...



=DDDDDDD

Hast schonmal LK im 10er oder 25er Hardmode gemacht? xD 
Ich wette , du Trottel ohne Mist, redest von einfachem "Pipifax" Spiel, hast aber 100% nichtmal Lk down!


----------



## Progamer13332 (13. Juni 2010)

also ich sehe auch oft leute die in der ini mit ner grünen waffe dmg machen...zu oft für meinen geschmack^^


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bin ich auch nicht dafür. Dennoch kann man die Schwierigkeit und die Anforderungen eines Spiels, nicht an einem einzigen Boss im Hardmode festmachen. Da spielt alles mit rein, auch alles außerhalb von Instanzen.


Und wer war es der sagte, dass ich beim twinken nicht mehr so viel Zeit verbringen möchte und sich ständig darüber aufgeregt hat das alles so lange dauert?


----------



## Dietrich (13. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Naja, dann ist das wohl sehr server- oder gildenunterschiedlich. Meine Erfahrungen sind da nunmal anders und irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben, dass ausgerechnet die 2 Gilden in denen ich war die große Ausnahmen sind.



Kann ja mal jeder Spieler selber überlegen, wieviele Gilden auf seinem Server älter als 3 oder 4 Jahre sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Kuhlrabbi (13. Juni 2010)

Naja was man aufjedenfall sagen kann ist das die unzufriedenheit der spieler wächst, und das spiel war früher wircklich besser auch daran führt nichts vorbei und 
leute ich hab schon gekündigt^^ und ja ich hab langeweile und schreib hier deshalb noch.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (13. Juni 2010)

Absätze in so nem langen Text wären echt gut.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (13. Juni 2010)

Es kommen keine neuen spieler weil die meisten voreingenommen sind was online spiele (mmorpgs) angeht
ansonsten is wow auch veraltet ... es ist schon zu lange draussen ... Rocky 6 is auch net mehr so spannend und erfolgreich als der 1 Rocky Film
da kann man noch so viel addons rausbringen wie man will
wow kostet monatlich... was viele abbringt es zu probieren
die community in wow wird immer duemmer und duemmer ... ich persoenlich waere fuern IQ test um ins game zu kommen, aber dann waeren vllt nur noch 100 spieler auf dem server
Es gibt gute konkurrenz zu WoW...z.B: Aion , Warhammer , AoC, Guild Wars,....

das waren die gruende die mir in 5 sekunden eingefallen sind
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lpax (13. Juni 2010)

Dietrich schrieb:


> *BÄM*
> 
> Nächstes totschlag Argument.
> 
> ...




Vieleicht....vieleicht auch nicht. 
Es ist richtig das kann ich nicht wissen... aber wer würde denn in diesem Forum unwahrheiten von sich geben?^^

Zu den unterschieden was die Spieler betrifft. Die einen Spielen aufmerksam und die anderen holzen einfach nur blind drauf...Buffs/Gearscore bringen halt kein Movement mit.


Blizz hat 2 sorten Spieler 
Die einen wollen harten Content ....die anderen für 13euro alles sehen. 
Somit ist die Hm lösung nicht schlecht.

Ich vertreibe mir die zeit auch mit den Hardmodes/Wipes.
Genau genommen ist alles aufgewärmt.
Ein Großteil der Fahigkeiten konnten schon Bosse in einem anderen Content...der einzige Unterschied ist mehr dmg und ein anderer Pixelhaufen.

Wow ist nur ein Spiel.
Solange es mich beschäftigt und spass macht Spiele ich ...ansonsten spare ich 13 und mach Pause oder Kauf was neues.


----------



## Pithi (13. Juni 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Naja was man aufjedenfall sagen kann ist das die unzufriedenheit der spieler wächst, und das spiel war früher wircklich besser auch daran führt nichts vorbei und
> leute ich hab schon gekündigt^^ und ja ich hab langeweile und schreib hier deshalb noch. [/font]



was war denn besser ..früher war alles besser is so ein Satz, den man alten menschen vorwirft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie versuchen das Spiel zu verbessern,  das dabei für den einen oder Anderen etwas auf der Strecke bleibt, weil etwas entfernt oder generft wird, was ihm grad gefällt, ist klar
Es wird immer Leute geben, die sich beschweren, weil ihre klasse grad nich op is oder das game noch nich casual genug is oder wieder zu viel.
Und ich wette irgendwann fängst du auch wieder an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finds z.B. gut das man nicht mehr stundenlang farmen muss um raiden gehen zu können 
Vor LK 25 hc hat man auch einige trys verbracht, die nicht immer angenehm waren 
Also kannst du nich sagen, das es zu casual geworden ist. LK haben nichtmal 150Gilden down

so hab ich auch noch zeit für was anderes wie aufs klo gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhlrabbi (13. Juni 2010)

besonders spiele wie guildwars oder bald fuildwars 2 oder f2p spiele werden viel eher ausprobiert als wow , viele suchen auch nur was für zwischendurch
und wow hat nunmal den ruf das man sein leben reinstecken muss um was zu´erreichen was natürlich nicht mehr stimmt.#

aber genau das ist es doch warum soll ich 13 euro für ein spiel bezahlen was zurzeit den wenigsten content von allen spielen hat?

ich meine man ist ruckzug 80 und 3 monate später kann man mit bissl ehrgeiz den lk down haben.
klar für neueinsteiger sieht es anders aus aber dafür sorgt schon die community denen das spiel zu vergraulen.

ich will hier jetzt nichts prophezeien , aber seit monaten höre ich nur noch mist von blizz und was sie mit wow machen und vorhaben , pvp ist fürn arsch 
der raidcontent wächst einem aus der nase raus und sonst gibts einfach nichts mehr in diesem spiel.

mit cata wird noch mehr vereinfacht und es wird noch mehr am pvp rumgeschraubt was zum schluss darauf ausläuft das es 2 grp von pvp spielern geben wird
die einen werden mehr bg spielen die anderen nur arena und damit sind noch weniger spieler.

alle änderungen fürs bg waren bis jetzt fürn arsch , die wartezeiten wurden immer schlimmer und schlimmer und glaubt mir es wird nicht besser.


aber naja bei den meisten kommt hier eh nichts an.
zombies können einfach nicht denken wie furchtbar das auch ist daran kann man nichts ändern.


----------



## Xondor (13. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Ich arbeite am Arthas-Hardmode (wenn auch eher schleppend) und das ist mein persönliches Ziel, dass ich erreichen will... genau wie die anderen grob 35 Mann meines Raids und noch einige andere Spieler. Hier also davon zu sprechen, dass jeder ganz leicht bekommt was er will ist also schlichtweg falsch, auch wenn die Aussage auf euch vielleicht zutrifft.




Dann bist du einer der wenigen Glücklichen, denen das 10/25/hc/hm/wtf widerkauen gefällt.

Wenn ein Großteil der Spieler dadurch keine Motivation bekommt, ist dein "Argument" bereits entkräftet. Denn es geht nicht um objektive Fakten, sondern um subjektives Empfinden. Das einzige was in diesem Punkt zählt.


----------



## Kuhlrabbi (13. Juni 2010)

Pithi schrieb:


> Und ich wette irgendwann fängst du auch wieder an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich wüsste nicht warum ich hab das spiel 4 jahre gespielt und es ist im endeffekt immer das gleiche bis auf eines , es wurde immer schlechter , ich habe nichts dagegen wenn jeder etwas vom kontent sehen kann,
aber müssen selbst die casuals darunter leiden?

zu bc war einfach die beste mischung. 

die spieler waren alle auf t4,5,6 content gleichmäßig verteilt und alle waren glücklich weil sie ein ziel hatten,
pvp war super besucht und warum?
weils einfach noch was gebracht , es werden immer nur die sachen gemacht die auch noch einen vortschritt fürs spiel bedeuten
und jetzt macht man alles über hero inis die pures durchlaufen sind.

letztendlich hat jeder dank dem ololol nerf alles von bc gesehen und das war gut so, wieso geht das mitn wotlk nicht auch so?

seit pdk ist das spiel für mich stück für stück gestorben und da könnt irh argumente bringen wie ihr wollt.
im pvp schon viel früher.


----------



## Deis (13. Juni 2010)

Jaja, alles wird leichter.
Zum scheissen muessen wir auch nicht mehr in den Wald. Man, alles wird leichter.
Unsere Waesche muessen wir auch nicht mehr mit einem Waschbrett waschen. Man, alles wird leichter.
Bis ein Brief den Empfaenger erreicht, dauert auch keine 2 Wochen mehr. Achwas, ich rufe einfach direkt an. Man, alles wird leichter.
An einer leichten Erkaeltung stirbt auch niemand mehr, es sterben auch weniger Kinder bei einer Geburt weil es Antibiotika und hygienische Vorschriften gibt. Man, alles wird leichter.
Wir muessen unser Essen nicht mehr selber jagen, ausnehmen, ueber das Feuer haenge. Man, alles wird leichter.
Es ist so verdammt schrecklich, dass wir jeden Tag von einem Wecker geweckt werden, aufstehen muessen, uns die Zaehne putzen, fertiges Essen aus dem Kuehlschrank nehmen, in unser Auto steigen und zur Arbeit fahren.

Ich wuerde viel viel lieber auf hartem Lehmboden pennen, von der Sonne geweckt werden, in der Hoffnung net verpennt zu haben, Zaehne duerftig putzen mit Salbei und Bier, mich in einem kalten See baden jeden Tag, dann mein Fruehstueck selber erlegen und dann 20km Fußmarsch zur Arbeit. Ja, das waere toll. Fortschritt ist sooooo schrecklich. Und den Leuten denen es besser geht als mir, die Gleichwertiges mit weniger Energie erarbeitet haben, die sich auf meinen Errungenschaften ausruhen sollen verrotten zu Nichts! 

Ihr elenden Spießer.


----------



## Pithi (13. Juni 2010)

Xondor schrieb:


> Dann bist du einer der wenigen Glücklichen, denen das 10/25/hc/hm/wtf widerkauen gefällt.
> 
> Wenn ein Großteil der Spieler dadurch keine Motivation bekommt, ist dein "Argument" bereits entkräftet. Denn es geht nicht um objektive Fakten, sondern um subjektives Empfinden. Das einzige was in diesem Punkt zählt.



für Leute wie dich wurden die Hardmodes nicht eingeführt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du kannst die dann mit 40% buff machen


----------



## Kuhlrabbi (13. Juni 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Ich wuerde viel viel lieber auf hartem Lehmboden pennen, von der Sonne geweckt werden, in der Hoffnung net verpennt zu haben, Zaehne duerftig putzen mit Salbei und Bier, mich in einem kalten See baden jeden Tag, dann mein Fruehstueck selber erlegen und dann 20km Fußmarsch zur Arbeit. Ja, das waere toll. Fortschritt ist sooooo schrecklich.
> 
> Ihr elenden Spießer.




du hast äpics per blizzschop kaufen und über briefkasten looten vergessen.


----------



## Kuhlrabbi (13. Juni 2010)

Pithi schrieb:


> für Leute wie dich wurden die Hardmodes nicht eingeführt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und was soll er dann machen? XD


----------



## Pithi (13. Juni 2010)

Kuhlrabbi schrieb:


> letztendlich hat jeder dank dem ololol nerf alles von bc gesehen und das war gut so, wieso geht das mitn wotlk nicht auch so?
> 
> seit pdk ist das spiel für mich stück für stück gestorben und da könnt irh argumente bringen wie ihr wollt.
> im pvp schon viel früher.



weisst du, dass in icc jeden monat ein 5% buff kommt ? 

und mit arena haben sie Spielern die was können doch ne gute Plattform geboten.


----------



## Deadwool (13. Juni 2010)

Ihr dürft nicht immer nur von euch ausgehen und glauben weil ihr schon 4-5 Jahre WoW zockt muss es das beste und attraktivste Spiel sein für jedermann.
3 Gründe warum ich heute NICHT mehr mit WoW anfangen würde:

1. Die Grafik ist hoffnungslos VERALTET und kann gegen Konkurenten wie AION oder Age of Conan abstinken. Da könnt ihr noch so mit Atmosphäre und "zeitlosem" Comicstil kommen. Die Augen eines Neulings sehen erstmal nur die Grafikqualität. 

2. Das Spiel ist ZU KOMPLEX. WoW wurde inhaltlich weiterentwickelt seit es rausgekommen ist. Das Wissen das ein Spieler der 5 Jahre lang dabei ist, angehäuft hat über WoW, würde ein Telefonbuch füllen. Natürlich wird auch ein Neueinsteiger langsam damit konfrontiert. Dennoch orientiert er sich natürlich an dem was all die anderen Spieler beschäftigt. Und ab dem Moment wo ihm klar wird wie tief die Kluft zwischen ihm und dem Endgame ist, vergeht ihm die Lust überhaupt anzufangen.

3. Die Community. Was heutzutage im Chat und in vielen Randomgruppen los ist, motiviert niemanden zu bleiben.


----------



## Pithi (13. Juni 2010)

Kuhlrabbi schrieb:


> und was soll er dann machen? XD



spielen lernen und sich ne Gilde suchen, die sie jetzt schon macht, bzw down hat ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dietrich (13. Juni 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Jaja, alles wird leichter.
> Zum scheissen muessen wir auch nicht mehr in den Wald. Man, alles wird leichter.
> Unsere Waesche muessen wir auch nicht mehr mit einem Waschbrett waschen. Man, alles wird leichter.
> Bis ein Brief den Empfaenger erreicht, dauert auch keine 2 Wochen mehr. Achwas, ich rufe einfach direkt an. Man, alles wird leichter.
> ...



Gehts nur mir so oder findet noch jemand die Argumentation scheisse?

LG


----------



## Kuhlrabbi (13. Juni 2010)

Pithi schrieb:


> weisst du, dass in icc jeden monat ein 5% buff kommt ?
> 
> und mit arena haben sie Spielern die was können doch ne gute Plattform geboten.



weisst du schon das icc selbst ohne buff eig easy going ist?
das ist einfach nicht würdig endcontent genannt zu werden.
aber letztendlich gehts auch um naxx und ulduar ich will wenn ich twinke abwechslung
und nicht schon wieder pdk und icc gehen.
ich meine du wirst nach deiner ausbildung auch nicht chef von blizzard , klar jetzt kommen wieder die argumente es ist nur ein spiel
aber wenn der typ der gerne auf betonboden schläft und von der sonne geweckt werden will das auch darf , darf ich das schon lange.



es geht nicht um die plattform sondern ums balance.
arena ist auch nicht das komplette pvp sondern die bgs auch und die sind nunmal im eimer.


----------



## Pithi (13. Juni 2010)

er trauert den alten Zeiten hinterher ^^

mimimimimi


----------



## Stoni_PvP (13. Juni 2010)

Xondor schrieb:


> Dann bist du einer der wenigen Glücklichen, denen das 10/25/hc/hm/wtf widerkauen gefällt.
> 
> Wenn ein Großteil der Spieler dadurch keine Motivation bekommt, ist dein "Argument" bereits entkräftet. Denn es geht nicht um objektive Fakten, sondern um subjektives Empfinden. Das einzige was in diesem Punkt zählt.



mal ganz ehrlich: made my day... Du bist also derjenige welcher objektive Fakten in einer Diskussion nicht als Argument wahrnimmt sondern eine Diskussion rein auf subjektivem Empfinden stützt, dazu schon mal ein großes GZ, ne aber mal im Ernst so lang es die Leute gibt die für 13 Euro im Monat alles sehen wollen können die Leute die das Spiel " Wieder so schwer wie früher" haben wollen net glücklich werden und genau an jener Stelle hat Blizzard die Hardmodes implementiert, jetzt kann der Casual XYZ schön gemütlich ICC raiden ohne Probleme zu haben und einer der es schwer haben will macht die ini EINMAL auf leicht durch und geht dann HM´s tryn und die Sache ist gegessen. 
Somit sollten eigentlich beide Parteien zufriedengestellt sein, aber dann kommen die lustigen Menschen die meinen es sei nur aufgewärmter Content... Ein Spiel welches sich an mehrere Gruppen von Menschen wendet um ein größtmögliches Spectrum an unterschiedlichen Spieler-Typen anzusprechen muss in den Schwierigkeitsgraden variabel sein.
Oder ihr stellt euch einfach mal mit 2 Kumpels in die Arena und testet mal 3on3 aus, auf dieses Bracket ist das Pvp gebalanced, je nach eigenem Skill erhöht und senkt sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad, und man kann net mehr flamen das ein anderer bessere Epics hat als man Selbst da es jede Saison ja nur ein Set gibt.
Und kommt mir net mit PvP ist unbalanced, man muss sich mit seiner eigenen Klasse und allen anderen Klassen beschefftigen, und villeicht net mit T9 herumrennen, dann ist im PvP ein Schwierigkeitsgrad bis Open End gegeben


----------



## joscho (13. Juni 2010)

Horde schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Gedanken gemacht, i-wie wenn ich meinen Twink spiele und irgendwelche inis gehe, sehe ich NUR die Leute mit acountgebundenen Sachen. Die Zahlen haben sich auch nicht verändert. Irgendwie war früher so (zu BC Zeiten), dass es immer Menschen anfingen und daswegen die Zahlen der Spieler immer weiter angestiegen sind aber mittlerweile ist es so, dass die Zahlen sich kaum verändern was ich persönlich ziemlich schade finde, man will frischfleisch sehen wenn man twinkt oder i-wo unterwegs ist und nicht immer die "gleichen Leute" sehen, die das Spiel schon gemeistert haben (lvl 80 mit mains sind und so was). Ich denke es liegt daran, dass wer jetzt anfangen möchte mit Freunden zu spielen, sich alle Addons kaufen muss und Prepaid Card (oder bischen Geld auf das Konto legen). So insgesammt braucht man 50-70 Euro um anzufangen, was natürlich so auf ein Stück nicht jeder leisten will (nicht kann sondern will!). Ein Kumpel von mir z. B. wollte sich das Spiel besorgen aber als ich ihm erzählt habe wie viel er zum Start braucht, hat er nur gesagt, dass es nicht wert sei, was natürlich nachvollziebar ist, wenn man für ein Spiel Abo-gebühren zahlt, dann sollte man dieses möglichst billig anlegen oder kostenlos runterladen. Ich persönlch finde, Blizz sollten alle Addons in einem Pack für rund 20 Euro anbieten, so würden sich auch neue Spieler dafür sehr interessieren. Aber die wollen ja erst mal viel Geld machen und denken gar nicht an die Gamer. Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich ein Acount habe aber zur Zeit kein WoW spiele, darf ich nicht mal in Forums von WoW was schreiben. Das ist ja echt blöd. Sie sollten sich ein Beispiel an Guild Wars Geschäftsmodel nehmen. Das Spiel hat keine Abokosten aber dafür ist es sehr schön und detailiert gemacht. Ich würde sogar 70 Euro ausgeben für so ein Spiel da ich da weiss, dass es keine Abokosten mehr gibt und sie dann für das Geld sowieso neue Inhalten dann anbieten (siehe GW1 von dem Geld haben sie 4 Addons gemacht). Blizzard dagegen ist nur geldgeil. Sie wollen i-wie nur nehmen. Denn was geben sie uns schon? Spiel so einfach gemacht, dass es selbst ein Affee spielen kann. Equip ist geschenkt und Raids sind auc hnicht auf dem Neveau von BC oder WoW1. Ich habe es satt. Ich kündige Blizzard. Aus so einem guten Spiel so ein Pipifax zu machen, wo jeder Spieler das kriegt was er will sofort und ohne Anstrengung und dafür noch Geld zu verlangen. Wo ist da die Herausforderung? Dann kann man genau so auf ein Privatserver gehen.
> 
> Wer es schafft das ganze durchzulesen ist ein echt geduldiger Mensch. Ich musste es mir i-wie von der Seele schreiben *erleichtert atmen*
> 
> ...



ich kann dir nur recht geben. einem affen könnte man es auch beibringen
 die paar buttons zu klicken um zu spielen


----------



## Lpax (13. Juni 2010)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Gehts nur mir so oder findet noch jemand die Argumentation scheisse?
> 
> LG



Naja gesungen könnte es mir gefallen^^


----------



## UTlFin (13. Juni 2010)

suchst du freunde, zum gemeinsamen spielen?
http://www.wow-europe.com/character/recruit-a-friend.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg, Fin


----------



## Pithi (13. Juni 2010)

Kuhlrabbi schrieb:


> weisst du schon das icc selbst ohne buff eig easy going ist?
> das ist einfach nicht würdig endcontent genannt zu werden.
> aber letztendlich gehts auch um naxx und ulduar ich will wenn ich twinke abwechslung
> und nicht schon wieder pdk und icc gehen.
> ...



hast du denn schon icc 25/10 clear ?
hast du denn schon a tribute to immortallity oder yogg + 0 ?
wenns nach dir geht, muss blizz alle 2 monate neuen content liefern ...bosse tunen ptr etc... glaub das klappt zeitlich nicht ganz  und dann noch das design au weija das wird knapp = ( 


ka es gibt immer etwas was man machen kann.

wenn nich gehste halt ma raus und machst was anderes, du kannst von einem Spiel nich erwarten, dass es 24 stunden 7 Tage die woche und das über 5jahre hinweg spaß macht^^

zum thema balance brauch man nichts sagen und das is für mich auch kein argument....überlege mal wie du das Game balancen willst wenn du nicht jedem char die gleichen spells geben möchtest
man könnte daoc oder war folgen aber da wäre ich z.B. nich mit einverstanden ... ich finds gut wie es is und meine klasse nich grad ob is, dann spiel ich mir halt eine hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dauert doch nich lang.

ich denke das macht auch nich wirklich spaß  =)


----------



## Hustboy (13. Juni 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Jaja, alles wird leichter.
> Zum scheissen muessen wir auch nicht mehr in den Wald. Man, alles wird leichter.
> Unsere Waesche muessen wir auch nicht mehr mit einem Waschbrett waschen. Man, alles wird leichter.
> Bis ein Brief den Empfaenger erreicht, dauert auch keine 2 Wochen mehr. Achwas, ich rufe einfach direkt an. Man, alles wird leichter.
> ...


made my day xD


----------



## Stoni_PvP (13. Juni 2010)

Achja, und an die PvP ist so mies whiner: Bg´s sind momentan kein wirklicher PvP content, das ist maximal mittel zum zweck um an die Ehre für Die S8 nonset Teile zu kommen, das wirkliche PvP spielt sich momentan in der Arena ab, und wenn man damit seinen Spaß hat kann das PvP ja noch net so im Ars... sein, rated BG´s kommen erst mit Cata wieder, was sicher verdammt geil wird, aber bis dorthin sind im BG halt mindestens 50% der Spieler Leute mit Pve Gear die einfach sehr schnell kippen, meist sind das dann aber auch die Menschen die im Forum " nerf Hexer, mich hat ein CB für 15k gecritet " schreien.... Denkt mal lieber drüber nach was man aus dem Spiel machen könnte wenn die Comunity nur zeitweise wüsste was sie in dem Spiel alles machen kann um die Langeweile zu vertreiben


----------



## Kuhlrabbi (13. Juni 2010)

Pithi schrieb:


> hast du denn schon icc 25/10 clear ?
> hast du denn schon a tribute to immortallity oder yogg + 0 ?
> wenns nach dir geht, muss blizz alle 2 monate neuen content liefern ...bosse tunen ptr etc... glaub das klappt zeitlich nicht ganz und dann noch das design au weija das wird knapp = (
> 
> ...




ich zocke seit 3 monaten nicht mehr , und ich erwate für 13 euro im monat nicht unbedingt jeden monat content , sondern content der beschäftigt.

zum thema lk im 10er war er down und im 25er standen wir davor , soviel dazu.
yogg+0 hatten wir mal vor , aber letztendlich zuviel aufwand
da kommen wir wieder dort hin das die hm lösung nicht das wahre ist aber in ulduar immer noch am besten war.


----------



## joscho (13. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das kommt auf den Server an. Ich spiele auf Ulduar zur Zeit und es ist wirklich lustig da. Denn da laufen einem am laufenden Band Neueinsteier über den Weg und oft muss ich schmunzeln, wenn mich manche ihrer Fragen an meine damalige Zeit als Anfänger erinnern. Das ist wirklich schön. Da ulduar ein neuer Server ist, wird er auch empfohlen. Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich so, dass auf älteren Servern, eher weniger neue Spieler hinzukommen. So kennen auf Ulduar nur wenige Classic oder BC und die überwältigende Menge kennt nur WOTLK. So schätze ich es momentan ein. Ich nenne es auch: Generation WOTLK.
> 
> Um festzustellen, ob also nun neue Spieler hinzukommen, müsste man jeden Server betrachten.



hab mir eben mal nen twink auf ulduar gemacht ( Troll ) und nach orgrimmar 
gelatscht und was sehe ich da. na rate mal, zu 99 % stehen sich da die 80er die füße platt.

soviel zu deiner aussage von wegen neue spieler


----------



## Folkthing (13. Juni 2010)

Unglaublich wie viele sich beschweren, dass WoW zu einfach sei.
Na wer hat den LK im 25er HM down? Oder wenigstens im 10er? Doch so viele?
Und wer hat zu 60er Zeiten erfolgreich in Aq40 geraidet? Mit Sicherheit nicht einmal 30% von euch !

Man kommt seit Wotlk bzw. BC einfacher und schneller ans Equip, aber es werden mehr Fähigkeiten in den Kampf involviert als es mit Classic der Fall war. BTW BC war schon ein Großer Reinfall bzw. die Einfürhrung der Arenen und Abhärtung. Alleine die Tatsache, dass man nur noch 25 Spieler benötigt, ist der größte Nerf den WoW in Sachen PvE je hinnehmen musste. Nenn mir ein anderes MMORPG in dem man 40 bzw 25 Spieler für einen Raid braucht.

Zu Classic Zeiten war die potentielle Fehlerquelle einfach höher, da jeder Spieler neu war! Es kommen zwar immer neue Spieler hinzu, jedoch gibt es mit jedem neuen AddOn mehr Spieler die sich bereits einigermaßen auskennen. 

Des weiteren sind die AddOns und die Guides ein Grund weswegen WoW "einfach" geworden ist.

Also stfu ihr bobs insofern ihr nicht alle HM's clear habt und zwar ohne guide und ohne AddOns. Nerviges Pack !


----------



## Kehrin (13. Juni 2010)

Horde schrieb:


> So insgesammt braucht man 50-70 Euro um anzufangen, was natürlich so auf ein Stück nicht jeder leisten will (nicht kann sondern will!). Ein Kumpel von mir z. B. wollte sich das Spiel besorgen aber als ich ihm erzählt habe wie viel er zum Start braucht, hat er nur gesagt, dass es nicht wert sei, was natürlich nachvollziebar ist, wenn man für ein Spiel Abo-gebühren zahlt, dann sollte man dieses möglichst billig anlegen oder kostenlos runterladen. Ich persönlch finde, Blizz sollten alle Addons in einem Pack für rund 20 Euro anbieten, so würden sich auch neue Spieler dafür sehr interessieren.



Hhm...komisch, in Ebay krieg ich alles für 31,85......


----------



## numisel (13. Juni 2010)

> Kann ja mal jeder Spieler selber überlegen, wieviele Gilden auf seinem Server älter als 3 oder 4 Jahre sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da fällt mir spontan eine ein. Ruhm und Ehre auf dem Server Malygos. Ich selbst bin seit knapp 4 Jahren da, die Gilde existiert seitdem der Server seine Tore geöffnet hat. Also kann man sagen, dass wir eine recht alte Gilde sind. Gut, zwischendrin waren wir mal weniger aktiv, aber Auf und Abs zählen für mich trotzdem zur aktiven Zeit.



Und zu dem Spruch: "Früher war alles besser!" kann ich nur eins sagen: Früher war vieles besser, aber gewiss nicht alles!

*---- wer die BC-Zeit noch kennt, kann den folgenden Teil weglassen und möge doch bitte erst ab dem zweiten Strich weiterlesen -------*

Es hatte schon ein episches Gefühl, wenn du mit 40 tapferen Recken die Höhlen des Geschmolzenen Kerns betreten hast. Du hast dich unter wildem Kampfgeschrei den Dienern des Feuerlords entgegengeworfen und sie nach und nach zurückgedrängt. Nur hat es manchmal länger gedauert, den Raid aufzubauen, als zu raiden.
Natürlich war Classic ein geniales Spiel. Leider bin ich nie in den Genuss gekommen, Naxx zu sehen oder Nefarian, oder C'thun oder viele andere große Bosse.

BC war für mich persönlich die schönste Zeit. PvP ging mir immer schon am Allerwertesten vorbei, also braucht mir damit bitte keiner kommen. Vom PvE her war BC genial. Du musstest erstmal einige Instanzen machen, bevor du in den Heroics was reissen konntest. Und selbst dafür brauchte man noch ein bisschen Ruf und ein bisschen Arbeit. Hatte man das nicht geleistet: Pech. Aber irgendwann war das geschafft, die Heros waren clear. Dann gings nach Karazhan.
Für alle, die erst mit WotLK dazugekommen sind: Karazhan war wie Naxx die Einsteigerinstanz, nur wesentlich schwerer. Man, was sind wir an Moroes gewipet. Und bis wir Den Schrecken der Nacht tot hatten hat es auch ewig gedauert. Aber naja, 10 Mann hast du jede Woche zusammengehabt, zwei Gruppen waren meist unterwegs, und die Instanz war immer wieder genial, weil sie so vielseitig war. Nur irgendwie standen wir dan neine ganze zeitlang auf der Stelle, sind fleißig Maggi, Gruul und Kara gerannt, bis dann endlich alle das passende Equip für SSC hatten.
Man, was haben einen die Mobs zerrissen. Ich glaub, ich weiss nicht, wie oft wir nur das Grauen aus der Tiefe und Hydross gekillt haben. Leo und der Murlocsfreak haben uns anfangs so niedergemacht, aber das war damals egal! Die lagen nicht im First try. Und trotz der vielen Wipes hatten wir meistens unseren Spass.
Gut, irgendwann lagen dann auch Vashj und der Großteil des Auges. Dann kam die nächste Hürde: Kael'thas Sunstrider. Der bislang epischte und geilste Kampf der WoW-Geschichte. Der hatte alles: Zu viel Text, eine komplett neue Mechanik und man konnte durch den Raum schwimmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie haben wir auch den gelegt und sind Richtung Hyjal und Tempel, da zu dem Zeitpunkt die Pre's abgeschafft wurden. Und bis zum WotLK-Prepatch haben wir es noch geschafft, Hyjal zu clearen, nebenher Zul'Aman noch zu machen und im BT bis zu Teron vorzustossen. Wir haben zwar das Sonnenbrunnenplateau nur einmal von innen gesehen, dafür waren wir aber stolz auf unsere Leistung!
In Zul'Aman haben wir es anfangs aus Spass sogar so gemacht, dass wir total ohne Addons und Guides da rein sind ( weil es die einfach noch nicht gab). Man hat uns der Bärenboss auseinandergenommen! Und trotzdem haben wir ihn irgendwie down bekommen.

*--------- hier kann gerne weitergelesen werden---------------*

Mit WotLK hat das Raiden nichtmehr soviel Spass gemacht wie früher. Da wir einige dabei haben, die Naxx damals noch von innen gesehen haben, war es natürlich einfach, da durch zu kommen, weil wir die Taktiken so hatten, wie sie zu Classic waren. Aber mal Hand aufs Herz Leute, Naxx war ein Witz! Auch Sartharion hab ich mir mehr wie Ony vorgestellt, nicht wie einen von den Eventbossen wie Ahune oder der Braufestheini. Malygos dagegen war anfangs noch eine Herausforderung, und er bot sogar innovative Mechaniken.
Ulduar muss ich sagen war wieder mehr im BC-Stil. Ein bisschen mehr Pfiff an die Bosse und das Weglassen der Hardmodes hätten das Teil perfekt gemacht, aber ich will ja nicht nur meckern. Ulduar geh ich immernoch gerne rein.
Aber die größte Schande (sorry, wenns hart klingt) was PvE angeht, ist dieses verdammte Kolosseum! Reingehen, Bosse RUFEN!!! Nicht pullen oder anschiessen, nein rufen! Und Bosse umklatschen. Kein Trash, kaum Lore, nichts, nur Equip farmen. Die Instanz sah sehr stark nach "Content den wir vor dem Lichking brauchen, weil wir ihn noch nicht fertig haben" aus.
Und die Eikronezitadelle... naja, man hat sich eine epische Schlacht vorgestellt, in der man die stärksten Schergen des Königs vernichten muss, bevor man zu ihm kommen kann. Im Eingangsbereich find ich das Gunshipbattle noch am gelungensten... Marrowgar ist ein Mix aus dem ersten Boss in BT und Leotherass aus SSC, die Lady ist auch nicht grade neu, wenn man Teron Blutschatten kennt, und der Todesbringer ist nicht sehr viel mehr als Tank&Spank.
Erst im Innenteil der Zitadelle wirds ein bisschen happig. Aber der Lichkönig ist sehr lieblos gestaltet. Während er kämpft spricht er mit dem eingefrorenen Tirion, der sich natürlich nicht befreien kann, aber das mächtigste Schwert der Welt in Händen hält. Illidan hatte mehrere Phasen, in der er immer wieder seinen Stil gewechselt hat, er hat den Raid niedergemacht und von seiner Überlegenheit gesprochen. Und der Kampf hat einen gefordert. Das Gleiche gilt für Vashj, Kael und auch für C'thun (selbst zu BC noch schwer) und Ragnaros. Und was macht Arthi, der mächtigste Nekromant der ganzen Welt? er hält ein kurzes Schwätzchen, lässt sich töten und ist plötzlich im Endfilm wieder ein normaler Mensch und Bolvar sitzt auf seinem Thron.


*---------- hier endet der "Ich liebe BC"-Teil --------------------*

Kurz und knapp: die Lore, wie sie von WC3 noch vorhanden war, wurde in WotLK zunichtegemacht, PvE musste aufgrund von PvP-Balancingproblemen total vereinfacht werden (hey, ab dem nächsten Addon haben alle Heiler die gleichen Spells, nur heißen sie anders) und das ganze Feeling ist weg.

Das liegt natürlich nicht nur an Blizzard. Die Community hat sich beschwert, dass keiner den Endcontent sehen konnte. Klar, wieso heisst es Endcontent? Weil er am Ende kommt, wenn man den Rest schon kennt. Wieso sollte man eine Instanz sehen wollen, obwohl man sonst auf die Lore dahinter keinen Wert legt? Richtig, wegen dem Loot - dem Zeug, dass man heutzutage hinterhergeschmissen bekommt. Denn jetzt ist es so, dass der ganze Content 	ausgelutscht ist. Und jetzt wird sich beschwert, dass es keinen Content mehr gibt bis Cata. Und Hardmodes zählen nicht als neue Content, sondern nur als neuer Schwierigkeitsgrad. Und bevr jemand fragt: Nein, wir haben Arthas noch nicht im 25 HM Hero was-auch-immer-Mode down. Wir haben ihn im 25 Normalmode down, und das reicht uns. 


Natürlich will ich nicht vergessen, dass sehr viele Sachen verbessert wurden. So konnte man früher nach jeder Mobgruppe eine Buffpause einlegen, was heute nichtmehr nötig ist. Oder auch die Tische vereinfachen das Leben der Magier sehr.

Aber eins kann ich mit ziemlich großes Sicherheit sagen: Wenn Blizzard jetzt zum BC-Standard zurückkehren würde, vom PvE-Content her, würden alle, die jetzt ihre Imbaroxxor-T10,73956206 Teile tragen, kaum noch was reissen. Und dann sagen genau die, die auch vorher WotLK geflammt haben, dass sie es scheisse finden, was Blizz gemacht hat.



Sher langer Text, und ich hoffe, irgendwer liest ihn sich durch.


Gute nacht


----------



## Dark-Kerosin (13. Juni 2010)

Ich selbst habe erst vor ca 7 Wochen mit dem Game angefangen (Lvl 68).

Am Anfang hat es ein bisschen Überwindung gekostet (Grafik,Unwissenheit und keinen Peil wo man als nächstes Leveln soll), allerdings hat sich das mittlerweile gelegt. 
Die Grafik gefällt mir in den neueren Gebieten recht gut und die Leute auf meinem Server sind zu 99% sehr nett und hilfsbereit.
Eigentlich wollte ich WOW als Lückenfüller für das Contentloch bei Lotro missbrauchen, aber mittlerweile gefällt es mir mindestens genau so gut.

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist Ordnung (Lotro ist etwas fordernder).


Viele Grüße,
D.


----------



## VIRUS114 (13. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Du und all deine Freunde haben Arthas im 25 HM erlegt? Meinen Glückwunsch.



und	Folkthing schreibt noch: Unglaublich wie viele sich beschweren, dass WoW zu einfach sei.
Na wer hat den LK im 25er HM down? Oder wenigstens im 10er? Doch so viele?

Ja lol das einzige mit Herausforderung ist Lich King natürlich zahle ich dafür extra 14€ im monat für einen raid boss.
Und raide in der Woche nur den einen raid da es keinen anderen gibt der gutes eq bringt machen jeden tag gleichen quests.
OMG wird da einem etwas für sein geld geboten.


Zurück zum Thema.
Ja es ist so WOW hat extreme Probleme neue spieler zu finden die meisten spielen nur bis lvl 15-20 und hören auf , wurde auch ma in einer News auf buffed bestätigt
irgendwie spielen da nur noch die alten spieler weiter aus langeweile Twinken ist in meinen augen falsche lösung habs auch gemacht.
Am ende wa es nur wieder langweilig  habe aufgehört und bin glücklich.

Blizzard denk doch nur an das eine ^^

Geld


----------



## wildrazor09 (13. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mir heute nen neuen Char auf nem englischen Server angefangen, der mit neue Spieler markiert war und ich sah ca 20 Chars im Laubschattental


FÜR ALLE DIE FLAMMEN WEIL ES ZU EINFACH IST : http://www.needaproblem.com/de/


----------



## Leviathan666 (13. Juni 2010)

Ach so ein Käse. Blizzard ist geldgeil, natürlich. Blizzard ist ein großes Unternehmen und als dieses ist es das Ziel möglichst hohe Gewinne zu erzielen!
Aber sie gehen viel zu sehr auf die Community ein, das ist ja das Problem.

Aber insgesamt, wenn dir das Spiel nicht gefällt empfehle ich dir damit aufzuhören. Geh auf einen Privatserver oder zock GW - eines Tages kommst du schon zurückgekrochen. Und dann werden wir dich herzlich zurückbegrüßen im Kreis der Süchtigen. Also Kumpel, bis denn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (13. Juni 2010)

Die eigentliche Frage war ja, warum keine neuen Spieler dazu kommen, und die Antwort ist sehr einfach:
Es kommen neue Spieler dazu, aber sie verteilen sich auf viele Server, spielen mit Leuten die sie evtl. privat kennen, oder sie wählen die von Blizzard empfohlenen Server (auf denen wir in der Regel nicht spielen). Also ist es kein Wunder das man wenig davon mitbekommt.

Zur "Zu leicht Diskussion":

Wer das WoW von heute mit dem von damals vergleicht, der darf nicht nur das Spiel betrachten, sondern muss sich auch die Spieler anschauen.

Wir waren damals dumm, unerfahren und hatten wenig Ahnung vom Spiel. Trotzdem haben Raids Instanzen wie MC oder BWL in wenigen Wochen gecleart. Wer heute falsch geskillt, gesockelt oder enchantet hat, der wird sofort als Noob abgeschstempelt. Zu 60er Zeiten konnte mann froh sein, wenn die Leute überhaupt alle Skillpunkte verteilt hatten. Dps optimierte Skillung für DDs? Hat in 99% aller Raids überhaupt keine Rolle gespielt.
Das man für den Raid Flasks einschmeißt ist erst nach dem Nihilum C'thun Firstkill zum Allgemeinwissen geworden; vorher waren Flasks was für "Elite"-Raids.
Enchants für Kopf oder Hose hat sich damals auch nicht wirklich jemand geholt. Das war etwas für die 5 Leute im 40er Raid die genug Zeit hatten. 
Dazu kommt dann noch die Masse an Trashmobs die es früher in den Instanzen gab, und die vergleichsweise misserablen Lootchancen: Wer sich komplett rar equippen wollte, der durfte erstmal eine Ewigkeit mit der Gruppensuche verbringen, dann 30 Minuten darauf warten, dass alle bei der Instanz waren, und am Ende ist bei 10 Bossen nicht ein Item gedroppt, dass man brauchen konnte. 

Aber natürlich waren die Bosse in MC viel schwerer als im 80er Nax, denn am grünen Equip, dem Respawn und der der Tatsache das es von 40 Leuten 10 nicht geschafft haben auf max. Range zu stehen lag es bestimmt nicht, wenn man am ersten Raidabend nur 3 Bosse gelegt hat...


----------



## Dietrich (13. Juni 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Frage war ja, warum keine neuen Spieler dazu kommen, und die Antwort ist sehr einfach:
> Es kommen neue Spieler dazu, aber sie verteilen sich auf viele Server, spielen mit Leuten die sie evtl. privat kennen, oder sie wählen die von Blizzard empfohlenen Server (auf denen wir in der Regel nicht spielen). Also ist es kein Wunder das man wenig davon mitbekommt.
> 
> Zur "Zu leicht Diskussion":
> ...



Sorry, das ist teilweise Blödsinn. Auch früher gab es Raids, wo sich alle Spieler 100%ig vorberreitet haben. Mag sein das es nur 5-10 Gilden pro Server waren.

LG


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (13. Juni 2010)

Ich denke, es kommen immer noch viele Spieler dazu. Aber die meisten gehen eben auf die vorgeschlagenen Realms. Wenn ihr mal auf einen von den "Neue Spieler"-Realms geht merkt ihr eindeutig, wieviele neue Spieler es in WoW gibt..


----------



## dd2ren (13. Juni 2010)

Ich habe gleich wieder aufgehört als ich gemerkt habe wie der Umgang untereinander ist. Das muss ich mir nicht freiwillig antun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silkar (13. Juni 2010)

Ich sage nur dazu.... 

Ich währe bei dem Verhalten was an der Tagesordnung ist, in denn Chats usw. abgeschreckt. 

Das Nivo in WoW sinkt jede Sekunde. 

Jeder erwartet von jedem das sie / er direkt weis was zu tun ist. Egal ob jemand neu ist oder nicht. Kaum Hilfsbereitschaft bis garkeine Hilfsbereitschaft. Dazu dann die ganze Werbung durch die Chinafarmer usw.....

Jeder sieht nur Gold, Equip und wie geil sie / er doch ist. Also wer will da noch neue sehn in WoW. Ach ja vielleicht, um sie um ihr Gold zu erleichtern, was sie sich hoffendlich, hart erarbeitet haben und nicht gekauft haben.

Naja ohne GS geht es ja auch nicht mehr.

In Inis wird nicht mehr gewartet bis man durch gebuffed hat und hallo gesagt hat. Meistens rennt der Tank los und meint alle sind erfahren und haben Acc Items. So kommt es mir vor. Gemault wird dann wenn der Heiler vielleicht neu ist.. UPS... dann muss der Tank ja plötzlich weg oder geht direkt ohne ein Wort. ( nur ein beispiel ) Oder man stirbt mal huch.. das ist zuviel usw usw. Wie ich muss in die Ini laufen ? .. Kenne denn Weg aber nicht... und die leute tragen sogar Acc Items. Neue dürfen gerne fragen aber leute mit Acc Items... peinlich.

Es ist ganz einfach nicht nur WoW und die Goldseller, sondern vorallem die Spieler selber ( nicht alle natürlich aber leider ein großer Teil ), machen es denn neuen nicht leich oder schrecken sie direkt ab.

Und es gibt sicher noch viel mehr was neue Spieler abschreckt. Weil man ihnen meistens erst garkeine Chance gibt obwohl jeder mal mit Windel angefangen hat....

Soo long


----------



## Foran (13. Juni 2010)

Um es kurz zu machen ich finde auch das BC die schönste Zeit gewesen ist. Lichking ist einfach nicht mein Geschmack.
Die Heros sind der letzte scheiß mit T7 ist das easy mit t10 was jeder nach ner Zeit bekommt ist es Todlangweilig.
Man muß nicht mehr Nax machen um nach Ulduar zu gehen. 
Durch das Markensystem kommt jeder an gute Ausrüstun ohne viel Anstrengung.
Das Diabolo Prinzip ist auch nix für mich wenn ich den Endboss umgehauen hab habe ich meist schon genug von dem gesehen.
Am ende von BC gab es auch ein Paar Sachen die man bekommen konnte und die schon ganz gut waren kamen fast an t5 Teile ran aber so extrem wie heute ist das lange nicht.
Das Tunier ist bei mir schon seid Monaten durch und es kommt auch nix neues hinzu bis Gnomeregan befreit wird werden noch Monate ins Land ziehen.
Zu BC gab es immer etwas zu tun erst die Quests bei der Netherschwingenscherbe für den epischen Flugrdrachen.
Dann das Sonnenbrunnenplateau das fand ich auch Klasse.
Jetzt werden wieder einige mit mimimi anfangen macht doch ich hab aufgehört mit WOW versuch mal was anderes ich werd mir das neue Adoon mal ansehen aber ich glaube nicht das ich auf Dauer zurück komme.
Wenn alles so bleibt wie es ist.


----------



## Pluto-X (13. Juni 2010)

Es ist von Blizzard sogar bestätigt das nur sehr sehr wenige neue Spieler dazu kommen !
Es stand auch mal bei buffed als news.
WOW gilt halt heutzutage nicht als einsteigerfreundlich !
Darüber hinaus hat WOW in Deutschland doch einen, durch Vorurteile, schlechten Ruf.
Wenn mal in den Medien darüber berichtet wird, doch immer nur in verbindung mit Sucht oder 
Eltern die ihre Kinder verwahrlosen und dergleichen.
So ist das bei uns es wird immer ein Sündenbock gesucht den man für das Fehlverhalten anderer verantwortlich machen will !


----------



## Folkthing (13. Juni 2010)

Machst du den Alkohol auch dafür verantwortlich das jemand Alkoholiker ist?
Das mit dem schlechten Ruf durch die Medien kann ich noch irgendwo nach vollziehen.
Allerdings ist WoW momentan einsteigerfreundlicher als je zu vor !


----------



## Jurok (13. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab keine Lust alle 5 Seiten zu lesen. 

Aber meiner Meinung gibt es genug Neulinge... hab auf Onyxia erst frisch einen neuen Twink angefangen und seither bestimmt 5,6 Neulinge getroffen, die mich über sämtliche Sachen durchlöchert haben und etwa genauso viele die mit Accountgebundenen Gegenständen rumgerannt sind. 

Und zwecks der hohen Kosten... Würd ich mal sagen das du nicht gleich alle Add On's brauchst um "voll" durchzustarten. Soll er sich erstmal Vanilla holen und bis 60 daddeln... dauert am Anfang lange genug und selbst wenn du ihm hilfst und ihr Schule bzw. Arbeitet und nicht jeden Tag 8-10 Stunden zockt, werdet ihr locker einen Monat brauchen... dann einfach Bc holen, bis 70 und anschließend Wrath holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man MUSS ja nicht alles gleich haben. 

Mfg


----------



## zerre (13. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Du und all deine Freunde haben Arthas im 25 HM erlegt? Meinen Glückwunsch.
> 
> Und auch ich twinke recht regelmäßig und treffe dabei jede Menge neuer Leute.... man muss sich nur auch ab und an mit den Leuten unterhalten.




Also ich bin immernoch der meinung  das die Hardmodes kein content sind ^^Auch  wenn ich selber im nhc arthas nocht nicht zu gesicht bekommen haben empfinde ich die hc version sinnlos  warum ein boss 2 mal legen ?!?  Aber ich denke da scheiden sich die meinungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(wer fehler findet darf sie behalten . Ich komme grade von einem geburtstag ;P )   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (13. Juni 2010)

Nich schon wieder ... Ich selber spiele seit Classic WoW und bin trotzdem noch ein zufriedener Spieler denn alle Leute, die rumschreien, früher war alles besser mimimimi sind im Grunde genommen arm dran (besser arm dran als arm ab, was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) denn warum schaut man nicht einfach nach vorn und nicht zurück? Warum genießt man das Spiel nicht einfach?

Früher war es doch so:
Man musste für sein EQ mehr tun als jetzt, ABER warum ist das so? 
1) Die Dropchancen waren früher unter aller Sau
2) Man hat 40 Leute für MC,BWL,ONY,AQ40 etc. gebraucht
3) Es gab kaum Addons, die einem das Spiel erleichtert haben bis auf Omen oder KTM
4) Die meisten Spieler waren noch neu
5) Das komplette Spiel war neu und die Mechaniken mussten erlernt werden
6) Es gab unglaublich viele Timesinks 
und und und

Klar, das Raidsystem in Lichking ist unter aller Sau, aber Blizzard hat reagiert und wird mit Cata sowohl das PvE als auch das PVP wieder tunen! Rated BGs, alte Titel und fürs PvE gibt es endlich eine ID Begrenzung und dadurch Anpassung der Schwierigkeit. Blizz meinte auch, dass heroes wieder schwerer werden sollen u.s.w.

Aber hauptsache meckern, früher war alles besser, cooler und ich war so toll.

Aber anscheinend liegt es in der Natur des Menschen in der Vergangenheit zu leben.

P.S.
Entfernt bitte Gearscore komplett ausm Game. Hat damals keiner gebraucht und heute auch nicht! Danke


----------



## Fámeless (13. Juni 2010)

Naja, ich finde, dass hört sich nach nem klassichen Heulthread an den jeder 2 Spieler macht.


----------



## benniboy (13. Juni 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Dir Aion. Da muss man noch was leisten und man bekommt die Erweiterungen gratis als Patch.



Tatsächlich?
Also mir ist kein Patch bekannt wo Neue Klassen, Rassen, Kontinent, Level-Cap erhöht ect. eingebaut wurden sind. Oder auch nur Ansatzweise. Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Turandar (13. Juni 2010)

Dark-Kerosin schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe erst vor ca 7 Wochen mit dem Game angefangen (Lvl 68).
> 
> Am Anfang hat es ein bisschen Überwindung gekostet (Grafik,Unwissenheit und keinen Peil wo man als nächstes Leveln soll), allerdings hat sich das mittlerweile gelegt.
> Die Grafik gefällt mir in den neueren Gebieten recht gut und die Leute auf meinem Server sind zu 99% sehr nett und hilfsbereit.
> ...



Der post ist irgendwie putzig. nach 7 wochen lv 68 , aber zum statement in der lage, dass Lotro fordernder als WoW ist xP

Ich habe selbst von LotRO zu WoW gewechselt als ich nen monat nachdem Mines of Moria raus war den kompletten content durch hatte und
auf lange sicht keine neuerung zu erwarten war. wenn ich sinnloser weise on ging war meine einzige beschäftigung abc dateien auf meiner Gitarre im auktionshaus der 21ten halle abzuspielen und mich von leuten anwhispern zu lassen die wissen wollten wo ich die tollen items her hab bzw ob ich ihnen tipps geben könne. ich kenne mich entsprechend mit den skill-anforderungen von Herr der Ringe aus (war Kundi auf Maiar).

In LotRO bekommt man nichtmal eine vorstellung davon was skill in einem MMORPG ausmacht. das spiel ist lieb und nett, aber alles andere als leistungsbasiert.
das ist für viele ein grund es eher als WoW zu spielen. für mich nicht. LotRO ist entsprechend auch anders ausgelegt. nach WoW maßstäben ist es einfach nicht zielstrebig.

Spiel WoW im Endgame mal in den hero und hardmodes. Damals mit lv50 galt die Spalte als heftigste instanz in der man wirklich skill gebraucht hat. wenn ich mich zurückerinnere,
dann muss ich sagen : omg war das low. auf lv 68 den schwierigkeitsgrad von WoW einschätzen zu wollen ist vermessen.

@ alle die schreiben : WoW ist zu einfach!

spielt icc in hero , ich frag garnicht nach dem LK kill, denn den haben eh die wenigsten der leute die solch ein mimimi von sich geben.
ICC ist fordernd im 10er heroic. im 10er non hero ist es erbärmlich einfach. und? 25er garnicht erst zu erwähnen.

selbst im 10er hero gibt es noch genug einfache bosse. aber ich höre von freunden, dass sie in random raids gelangen die nichtmal mit 20% buff im 10er modermiene oder fauldarm legen.
ist diesen leuten das spiel zu einfach? imo not.

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass jemand der sich diese meinung erlauben kann mal sagt: WoW ist zu einfach - hier mein Armory link. ~ item lv 277 , 25er hero LK 3 mal down, letzten mittwoch first try.
10er hero würd mir auch reichen ^^ die leute, die das spiel wirklich im höchsten schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt haben wissen, dass es nicht zu einfach ist.

aber 99% der leute die sich über den schwierigkeitsgrad beschweren würden bei marrowgar im 10er hero 3 mal wipen und dann wieder auf nh umstellen um beim luftschiff kampf hero ein erfolgerlebnis zu haben.


----------



## Izara (13. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, was du hast O.o Ich hab 8 Twinks unter lvl 80 und egal, mit welchem ich mich für ne Ini anmelde, es kamen noch nie dieselben Leute mit in meine Gruppe ^^ Und die, die dabei waren, hatten so grob geschätzt jeder 2. accountsachen an (ich auch) und der Rest halt nicht. Außerdem: woher willst du wissen, ob der "neue Spieler" neben dir ohne Accountzeug nicht trotzdem mehrere 80er hat und einfach mal ohne den Schickschnack twinken möchte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ab lvl 74 z.B. hab ich mit meinem DK auch keine Accountsachen mehr angehabt, weil die Teile aus den Inis einfach besser waren (und ich halt tanken musste und da gibt's ja nix beim Erbstücke-Händler). 

Wobei mir eine Sache auffiel:

Leute ohne Accountsachen sind *meistens* viel netter und wissen, was Teamwork in ner Ini heißt. Leute mit Accountsachen benehmen sich *sehr oft* aggressiv (gogogo, du noob, hdf etc.. ) oder wie assoziale Vollidioten - besonders Leuten ohne Accountsachen gegenüber..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für diese Vollidioten zählt nur, was sie absahnen können, wie schnell es geht damit sie endlich eine Stufe aufsteigen und wie lächerlich sie sich über all die angeblichen Noobs lustigmachen können.. Traurig sowas!




Ansonsten zu "Wow sei zu einfach": Wer kann das einschätzen? Der, dem einfach langweilig ist, weil er einfallslos ist? ^^ Oder dem, der, obwohl er fast keinen einzigen Erfolg, den man nicht bloß durch Kochen bekommt, gemacht hat, glaubt, dass er schon alles gesehen hat und kennt? *kopfschüttel* Icc ist nicht alles, items sind nicht alles.. Wow ist so viel komplexer und besteht nicht nur aus Gearscore und Lootgeilheit. Wenn es dazu verkommt, dann nur, weil die ganzen Vollidioten nie was anderes probiert haben als ICC zu clearen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  vor icc haben alle geheult, vor ulduar gabs mimimi, vor sunwell auch.. usw.. *gähn* 

oh und noch so zur ergänzung:

du magst WoW nicht? du findest Spiel xy toll? Blizzard ist sch***? Mei, hör auf mit dem Mimimi und LÖSCH deinen account. -.- Solche Spieler vermisst gewiss die ganze WoW Welt ..


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Juni 2010)

Pluto-X schrieb:


> WOW gilt halt heutzutage nicht als einsteigerfreundlich !


Was hat sich den daran geändert gegenüber früher? Man Levelt etwas schneller als damals, viele Elitegegner vereinfacht und man findet durch die Gruppensuche auch für kleine Inis schneller Leute. Den Rest bekommst du nebenbei immer noch gut mit. Ich wüsste nicht was daran weniger einsteigerfreundlich geworden sein sollte. Eher umgekehrt.


----------



## Braamséry (13. Juni 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> So machen wie Guildwars? Was meinst du wie viel Spieler dann noch übrig bleiben?
> Anfangs war WoW schwerer, alle schreien, wir wollen es einfacher. Blizzard macht es einfacher, ihr sagt es ist zu leicht. Irgendwie wisst ihr nicht was ihr wollt.






MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wir wollen dass zwischen schwer und leicht!! :XD



BC?

Warum haben damals viele rumgejammert wenn man es zu BC doch genau richtig hatte?

Quit it and down go out of your house!


----------



## normansky (13. Juni 2010)

Sorry lieber TE,

aber von so einem "Dahingerotze" einzelner Wortfetzen und Buchstaben bekommt man echt Augenkrebs!

Die Verwendung von Satzzeichen und vor allem ABSÄTZEN, hätte sicherlich dem Sinn des Postings nicht geschadet... 
... man glaubt kaum dass du bereits das 20. Lebensjahr erreicht hast!

Mal etwas Mühe geben und notfalls das Verwenden von Word u.s.w. kann doch nicht so schwer sein!?


----------



## Nahemis (13. Juni 2010)

Ach WoW kannst du vergessen. Das war mal ein schönes Spiel aber die Zeiten sind vorbei.

Komm zu Aion da hast du echt mehr von. Das Gameplay ist super und erinnert mich an alte WoW Zeiten.


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (13. Juni 2010)

Er hat schon recht irgendwo - und es geht niemand davon aus dass es noch neue Spieler gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich seh das auf Blackhand auf meinem neugebauten Hordler - Es ist ein neuer Spieler (zumindest auf dem REalm), man darf sich dumme Kommentare anhören wieso man keine Erbstücke trägt - ich seh fast nur welche damit. Das die BGs dominiert sind da die 4-7 Stücke (Schulter,Brust, Waffe, Schmuckstk, optional zweite waffe, zweites schmuckstk. ring aus der angelsache) schon erheblich besser sind als was du so findest - besieg mal als lvl 19er schami nen 19er schurken mit 2 acc waffen mit 2x kreuzfahrer ^^ da biste einfach instant tot.




Dazu kommt, dass man bei Fragen nach Quests oder Hilfestellungen (keine Betteleien sondern neugierde und so) nur angeflamt wird im Handelschan.

Beispiel: Ich suche als Frischer Hordler den Flugpunkt in Desolace - und bekomm nur dumme Flames zu lesen aka - wayne - geh sterben oder - sieh im internet nach wir sind hier keine auskunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Das da neue Spieler das Kotzen bekommen ist verständlich.

Dazu die Kosten für den neuen Char und die immernoch lange Levelkurve mit fast nur alteingesessenen macht WOW schlicht uninteressant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






So nu könnter mich zerreissen, weil ich es wage wow zu kritisieren (jeder der wow kritisiert macht ja eh nur mimimi^^)




LG

Nubsi


----------



## Nahemis (13. Juni 2010)

Ist doch ganz klar warum WoW keine neuen Spieler bekommt. Der Kunde im Geschäft schaut sich das Cover der Spiele und die Bilder auf der Rückseite an und da hat rein optisch Aion schonmal die Nase vorne. 
Viele schauen sich auch nen Trailer im I-Net an und da ist WoW echt am abloosen.

Hier vergleicht mal selbst:

WoW-Trailer




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R_X6ry_kQ_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aion-Trailer




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qtEO_4x6zl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nahemis (13. Juni 2010)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Nahemis, on 12 June 2010 - 23:06, said:
> ...



Ja da liegst du falsch. Es kamen schon neue Zonen dazu und das Level-Cap wurde um 5 Stufen erhöht und demnächst kommen wieder neue Gebiete hinzu.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gyl8iu_YiB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlackSun84 (13. Juni 2010)

Den Kommantar zu Aion erspare ich mir mal, solche Grafikblender versinken eh immer wieder schnell.

Warum aber kaum noch neue Spieler in WoW kommen?

1. Eine absolut unfreundliche Community aus Spielern, die alle mit Level 80 und T 10 ins Spiel eingestiegen sind und niemals selber unwissend im Startgebiet standen. Wenn da einer was fragt, wird er natürlich in Grund und Boden aufs Äußerste beleidigt.
2. Der Markt ist im Westen fast gänzlich ausgeschöpft, denn mittlerweile hat wohl fast jeder, der WoW spielen will, das Spiel.
3. WoW wird auch nicht jünger. Nach 5 Jahren gibt es wie in jedem MMOG massiv festgefahrene Strukturen, in die man als Neuling kaum hineinkommt. Dazu ist das Spielprinzip selber nicht mehr ganz frisch, da würde ich auch eher auf die neueren MMOGs im nächsten Jahr warten.
4. Die Spielwelt ist leer. Wenn ich als Neuling von 1-80 mal alle Jubeljahre einen anderen Spiele sehen würde, käme mir auch die Frage, ob ich in WoW richtig bin, wenn ich eh nur alleine durch die Welt laufe. Gut, da könnte Cata abhelfen, dort wird hoffentlich für ein paar Monate mehr los sein in der Spielwelt.


----------



## Makamos (13. Juni 2010)

Es kommen ne menge neuer Spieler nach WoW du brauchst dir nur auf Tichondrius nen char zu machen der  wurde nämlich vom PvP zum neue spieler Server Umgewandelt( da darfste bis ne 15min auf nen mob warten wenns nur einen davon gibts) erstmal  darüber vergewissern ob du recht hast bevor du blizzard beschimfst


----------



## Tamîkus (13. Juni 2010)

es kommen deshlab keine neuen hinzu weil sie die teilweise durch die verblödete und extrem unfreundliche comm verschreckt werden


----------



## monkeysponkey (13. Juni 2010)

Tjo ich sehs genauso.
Deshalb habe ich inzwischen auf einen PS gewechselt.
Dort laufen alle ohne die Erbstücke rum.

Außerdem ist es so wenn man gut ist,gehört man zu den besten Spielern des Servers.


----------



## Schlamm (13. Juni 2010)

Wir wollen hier doch nicht wieder die AION-WoW-Diskussion aufrollen oder?

Warum muss ein Spieler 70 Euro zahlen um mit WoW anfangen zu können? Ich brauchte für meinen ersten Chara MONATE um den auf 80 zu bringen als Casual. Und ich spiel auch eine Stunde täglich.

Ihr vergesst wie lang man braucht, wenn man das Game nicht inundauswenig kennt, ihr nicht schon jede Q mal gemacht, kein Addon habt. Da geht schonmal mindestens n Monat ins Land, bevor man auch nur an BC denkt....

Klar hats früher länger gebraucht, aber die Größe ist immernoch immens.


----------



## wertzû (13. Juni 2010)

Dietrich schrieb:


> 25er HM ist schon echt das totschlag Argument!
> Ich schätze mal, nicht mal 5% aller Gilden haben das oder?
> Und trotzdem ist seine Aussage ja nicht falsch!
> 
> MfG



doch ist es, denn er sagt alles ist zu einfach, hat aber nichtmal den Content durch



Nahemis schrieb:


> Der TE hat mit allem Recht!!!
> 
> Ich empfehle Dir Aion. Da muss man noch was leisten und man bekommt die Erweiterungen gratis als Patch.



kriegt man bei wow nicht? Zum grössten teil schon, und ich spiel momentan Aion. Alles einfacher als WoW find ich, vorallem die ersten 2 innis. Haben wir zu 3 gemacht (statt 5-8)


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (13. Juni 2010)

Der Blocktext vom TE ist mir ne nummer zu brutal xD

Aber um auf den Titel einzugehen: Stimmt nicht mein Bruder hat erst vor kurzem angefangen und hats mittlerweile auch schon voll drauf mit dem Jäscher, also was Einsteigerfreundlichkeit betrifft ist man halt nur gezwungen sich mal die Spells durchzulesen...kommt vor das Newbis lieber auf das bunte Knöpfchen drücken das am meisten Pewpew macht. 

Der einzige Grund, wieso Leute die ich kenne nicht mit WoW anfangen wollen, ist dass sie Angst haben zuviel Zeit damit zu verbringen...


----------



## dd2ren (13. Juni 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Ja da liegst du falsch. Es kamen schon neue Zonen dazu und das Level-Cap wurde um 5 Stufen erhöht und demnächst kommen wieder neue Gebiete hinzu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich finde an Aion nichts schönes.
Hatte es mal angespielt und die Grafik hat mich nicht vom Hocker gehauen, die Mobs sahen alle schrecklich aus und dieser Manga-Style ist einfach nur grausam und hat keine Zukunft in Europa.

Schau dir mal die alte bei 1:25 im Video an. Einfach lachhaft. Überhaupt nicht mein Ding.

Das nächste Spiel was wirklich hoffentlich gut wird ist Diablo 3 und GuildWars 2.


----------



## Shaila (13. Juni 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und wer war es der sagte, dass ich beim twinken nicht mehr so viel Zeit verbringen möchte und sich ständig darüber aufgeregt hat das alles so lange dauert?



Verwechslung ? Ich sicherlich nicht.






joscho schrieb:


> hab mir eben mal nen twink auf ulduar gemacht ( Troll ) und nach orgrimmar
> gelatscht und was sehe ich da. na rate mal, zu 99 % stehen sich da die 80er die füße platt.
> 
> soviel zu deiner aussage von wegen neue spieler



In Orgrimmar stehen 80er in Epics rum, wie ist sowas nur möglich ? Das ist ja unglaublich!


----------



## Kindgenius (13. Juni 2010)

Ich sehe auch eigentlich keine neuen Spieler mehr, das habe ich aber schon vor Monaten gemerkt, seit Dungeonsuche da ist.

Man kommt sich schon tatsächlich dumm vor, wenn man nur alleine in der Welt rumläuft. Warum sollte man auch? Man kann doch in Dala auf ner Bank chillen und warten, bis die Rnd-grp dich abholt. Sobald du fertig bist, kannst dich wieder auf der Bank chillen und warten. Kein Grund, wegzugehen.




Edit: Ja egal, bald kommt Playmobil Online. Dort werde ich bestimmt glorreiche und epische Schlachten erleben und nicht son Babykram wie WoW.


----------



## etmundi (13. Juni 2010)

Es kommen keine neuen Spieler hinzu.

Worauf bezieht sich die Aussage?
Auf den Server auf dem du spielst.
Maximal auf die deutschsprachigen Server. 

Wie hoch ist daher die Aussagekraft?
Genau - gleich Null


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (13. Juni 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz klar warum WoW keine neuen Spieler bekommt. Der Kunde im Geschäft schaut sich das Cover der Spiele und die Bilder auf der Rückseite an und da hat rein optisch Aion schonmal die Nase vorne.
> Viele schauen sich auch nen Trailer im I-Net an und da ist WoW echt am abloosen.
> 
> Hier vergleicht mal selbst:
> ...



Der Vergleich ist lächerlich, haste mal auf die Release Daten geguckt?


----------



## Fipsin (13. Juni 2010)

/dafür

Ich hab auch etwa vor 10-12 Monaten mit WoW Angefangen und musste mich
schon überwinden die 70€ zu bezahlen weil ich wollte ja auch alles sehen nicht
ein Schild vor mir haben [Kauf BC]. Mit Cataclysm sind es dan schon 4 Spiele die
man kaufen muss, spätestens dan wäre ein Komplettpack für 50€ zu haben.

Und zu der aussage dan kommen die die nichts auf die Reihe bekommen:
Ich war auch mal so und ich habs zu was respectablen gebracht und ihr
wart sicher net anders.
Natürlich gibt es Leute die nichts können drotz 6k GS. So Leute fliegen aber 
schnell auf und der ganze Server weiß drüber bescheid. Ich kenn einen 
Hunter der hat deshalb Geschlecht/Rasse/Name geändert.


----------



## Aerasan (13. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es ging um die Aussage "Aus so einem guten Spiel so ein Pipifax zu machen, wo jeder Spieler das kriegt was er will sofort und ohne Anstrengung und dafür noch Geld zu verlangen."... so ist es eben nicht. Und doch, das ist in dem Punkt ein Argument.



das is kein argument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! wenn du selbst Icc10/25 hero raidest.weißt du selbst, dass das nur mäßig aufgewärmter content ist! ich hab deshalb schon fast komplett raiden aufgehört( noch 1 ma die woche ca) ,da es wirklich einfach nur das langweilige easy mode icc in bissl schwerer is! wenn du das mit BC vergleichst,da war ich damals froh wenn ich ne gruppe gefunden hab,die kara gecleared hab! 
und ich hatte trotzdem keine solchen Ansprüche wie EYY!!! VIEL ZU SCHWER, WILL MEHR EPICS! .... Ich weiß noch wies was bedeutet hat wenn man Full epic war .... Hallo?! 
jetzt ist jeder noob mit seinen main 4/5 bzw 5/5 t10 wenn nich sogar viele schon t10,5.... 
Ich fande auch das BC-Raidsystem viiiel besser mit 1 großen einsteiger raid (kara), 2 einfache einboss raids(maggi und gruul), 2 bzw 3 kleineren mittel schweren raids (FdS , ZG, lady vashi usw) ,1 großer (BT) und ein kleinerer (hyal) schwerer Raid, und für die absoluten pro's Sunwell!
das raidsystem war perfekt,nur wenige haben sich beschwert,dass es zu schwer war,un man konnte Skill tatsächlich zu 90% noch an der rüstung erkennen....


----------



## PTY (13. Juni 2010)

Wo die ganzen neuen Spieler hin sind? Ich prophezeihe: es werden kaum noch neue Spieler kommen. Und das liegt nicht am Spiel, sondern an der vermurksten Community. Ich selbst als alter WoW-Hase habe bereits aus diesem Grund gekündigt. Im Low-Level-Gebiet werden Neulinge angepflaumt, wenn die was nicht finden, wissen oder können. Von einer Hilfestellung ist hier selten was zu sehen. Gut! Ständige Hilfestellung kann man auch nicht verlangen, aber wenn sich viele "Möchte-gern-Besserwisser" dann die Zeit für dumme Kommentare nehmen können, können die auch direkt die "richtige" Antwort geben. 

Wenn ich z.B. grüner Neuling wäre und ich komme in eine Stadt und lese im Handelchannel nur noch solche Nachrichten: "LFG ICC, DK DD, GS 5400" ... öhm, ja ne, is klar ... welcher Neuling kann damit etwas anfangen. Normale, auch für Laien verständliche Begriffe muss der Neuling hier mit der Lupe suchen. Es ist zwar völlig normal, das sich eine spielspezifische Sprache entwickelt. Aber selbst mir als alteingesessener WoW'ler ging dieses Gekürzel nur noch auf den Keks. Und dies wirkt für den Neuling ebenfalls erstmal abschreckend. Und traut sich dann ein Neuling mal, eine für ihn ganz normale Frage zu stellen, startet der Flame der "Ich-weiß-alles-und-noch-viel-besser"-Leute, die nur noch dämliche Kommentare übrig haben ... 

Noch was in eigener Sache: ich für meinen Teil warte nun auf Cataclysm und werde dann einen Neuanfang auf einem anderen Server wagen. Dann warscheinlich auf einem RP-Server und mir dort mit Freunden eine eigene Community aufbauen, die auch Platz für Neulinge schaffen wird und das ganze mir RP würzt. Denn man kann aus den Geschichten, die hinter den Quests stecken, noch vieles über WoW erfahren. Hier soll dann auch der Spaß an absolut vorderster Front stehen. Ohne Zeitdruck, ohne Ich-muss-sofort-Level-85-sein-und-alles-haben! 

Die derzeit aktuellen Neuigkeiten zu Cataclysm schrecken mich wohl aber auch wieder etwas ab: die ersten für mich wichtigen Punkte, die versprochen wurden, werden offenbar gar nicht umgesetzt. Wie beispielsweise die groß angekündigten "Spaßtalente", von denen ich in der akutellen Catacylsm-Talentübersicht überhaupt gar nix sehen kann. Wenn das so weiter geht (z.B. doch keine Vereinfachung der Attribute, doch keine neuen Low-Level-Fertigkeiten oder doch keine Abschaffung der Zauberränge), wird Cataclysm zumindest für mich im Sumpf der Bedeutungslosigkeit landen. Und dabei hatte ich mich so auf einen kompletten Neuanfang mit den neuen, angekündigten Änderungen am Charaktersystem gefreut. Naja, mal abwarten, was da noch kommt ...


----------



## Exicoo (13. Juni 2010)

Jetzt wo du es sagst. Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass immer nur Leute in den Inis waren, die Schultern und Brust hatten. 
Ich glaube, dass die monatlichen Gebühren ein Faktor sein könnten, dass nicht viele Spieler neu hinzukommen. 

Habe aber mal gehört, dass vielen die Startgebiete nicht wirklich gefallen und sie deshalb mit Level 6 oder so schon keine Lust mehr haben...

Aerasan ich muss dir voll und ganz zustimmen! BC FTW! 
Wenn es doch nur so wäre, wie in BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreviak (13. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Du und all deine Freunde haben Arthas im 25 HM erlegt? Meinen Glückwunsch.



Die schwächste Ausrede seit es WoW gibt... du hast xy nicht im Hardmode gelegt... blabla... lasst euch mal was neues einfallen.


----------



## DaRuler (13. Juni 2010)

manchen geht es echt zu gut die hier posten, und manchen scheinbar zu schlecht...

rofl


----------



## Dominau (13. Juni 2010)

leonnator schrieb:


> 3. Stimmt schon das Blizz geldgeil ist ........



Wieso ist Blizz geldgeil?
Sie bieten dienste an die Geld kosten, klar. Aber diese muss man nicht nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die bekommen genauso monatlich geld für ihr spiel wie andere firmen auch, nur von mehr spielern.


----------



## Lillyan (13. Juni 2010)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Kann ja mal jeder Spieler selber überlegen, wieviele Gilden auf seinem Server älter als 3 oder 4 Jahre sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das liegt aber meiner Meinung nach nicht daran, dass man einen Boss nicht schafft oder ähnliches. Interessen können sich ändern, genau wie das RL. Viele die vor 4 Jahren als Schüler angefangen haben sind z.b. heute in der Lehre und können und wollen ihre Zeit anders verbringen. Ja, da lösen sich dann auch mal Gilden auf.


----------



## MagicMonkey (13. Juni 2010)

Moin,
ich kann diese Beobachtung nur bedingt bestätigen. Natürlich sieht man in niedrigeren Instanzen mehr Twinks als Neueinsteiger, aber dennoch sind auch Neulinge da.

Auch die Behauptung, dass die aktuellen Raids zu leicht seien, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Natürlich gibt es Spieler, die das so empfinden, aber ich persönlich finde Icc vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her vollkommen in Ordnung.

Gruß


----------



## ogrim888 (13. Juni 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> wenn du schon sagst, dass früher der anspruch höher war, dann liegt das nicht an blizz sondern daran, dass jeder depp addons benutzt. nutze mal kein addon und du wirst sehen wie anspruchsvoll das spiel wirklich ist. schon ohne dbm sind die meisten aufgeschmissen. dank dbm braucht man nur noch auf seine rota achten und nicht darauf, was der boss grade macht.




Sehe ich nicht so.
Habe vor ein paar Wochen mein Account reaktiviert und hatte einfach keine Lust wieder alle Addons rauf zu schmeißen, deshalb habe ich ohne angefangen und bis jetzt stört es mich nicht und es ist weder schwerer noch "unpraktischer".
Mit der Zeit hat man sich einfach an die Addons gewöhnt, welche einem sagen was man zu tun hat, dass man einfach sein Gehirn abschaltet...

Mfg


----------



## Lpax (13. Juni 2010)

DaRuler schrieb:


> manchen geht es echt zu gut die hier posten, und manchen scheinbar zu schlecht...
> 
> rofl



Gz zu deinem ersten Post....hoffen wir das der nächste auch den thema was bringt.


Der lustige vergleich von Aion und wow ist auch fürn arsch.
Ich Spiel beides und kann sagen das die models in aion der hammer sind.....aber teile der landschaft einfach nur schlecht.

Neue Spieler werden mit dem neuen addon kommen...und wieder ein paar alte gehen.
Von 1-85 lvln macht neuen Spielern weniger Stress wie euch die schon x Twinks durch immer wieder die selben Gebiete zu kloppen.
Der Punkt das viele nur bis Lvl 20 kommen von den Leuten die neu anfangen liegt auch an den mitspielern die nix mehr können als flamen im game.


----------



## Leikath (13. Juni 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz klar warum WoW keine neuen Spieler bekommt. Der Kunde im Geschäft schaut sich das Cover der Spiele und die Bilder auf der Rückseite an und da hat rein optisch Aion schonmal die Nase vorne.
> Viele schauen sich auch nen Trailer im I-Net an und da ist WoW echt am abloosen.
> 
> Hier vergleicht mal selbst:
> ...




ohh man die guten alten zeiten von wow wie ich classic vermisse aber ich will ja nicht flamen bc,wotlk und bald cata sind/wird bestimmt auch in manchen aspekten schön


----------



## Nahemis (13. Juni 2010)

WoW ist für viele Menschen mit der Zeit uninteressant geworden. Und einen Boss im 10er oder im 25er zu legen macht keinen Unterschied! Der Boss ist immer der selbe.

Und WoW ist zu leicht. Haut einfach mal nen 80er Mob um dann wisst ihr was ich meine.


----------



## hausi85 (13. Juni 2010)

Moin moin

Wollte auch mal was zu der Rechnung beitragen weil es ja nicht ganz so stimmt
man muss ja nicht gleich am Anfang alles kaufen ich mein die 10 Tages Version ist für lau
dann kann man sich nen Classic key kaufen für 7.90€ und kann erst mal 30 Tage spielen und in dieser Zeit 
musste erst mal als "Neuling" Level 60 bzw. 58 erreichen bis dahin würd ich noch garkein BC kaufen ausser 
man möchte umbedingt einen Blutelfen oder Draenei spielen und das muss ja net umbedingt. 

Also wären wir bei 7,90€ für 40 Tage spielen,und das finde ich nicht wirklich teuer,
 und dann alles andere so hat nen Kumpel von mir auch angfangen dann hält sich das auch mit den
Kosten in Grenzen

Gruss


----------



## Rabaz (13. Juni 2010)

Es kommen schon neue Spieler hinzu aber man muss sich nicht wundern wenn die sich mit Grausen wieder abwenden wenn sie die ersten Eindrücke von der "community" bekommen.

Neue müssen sich fühlen wie "ein Fisch in der Bratpfanne" hat hier mal jemand gesagt. Jeder der nicht ALLES weiß ist gleich ein Kacknoob, ein falscher skillpunkt oder ein suboptimales Ausrüstungsteil und man ist direkt ein Vollversager. Im öffentlichen chat steht nur hirnverbrannter Mist, wer etwas fragt über den wird sich lustig gemacht. Multiplayer ? Fehlanzeige, man bleibt ALLEINE bis 80 und gearscore 5500. Neue Leute sind absolut verloren in diesem Spiel und können einem einfach nur leid tun.


----------



## Lillyan (13. Juni 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> das is kein argument
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Öhm... und? Das ging mal komplett an dem vorbei auf das ich reagiert habe. Was ich sage widerspricht nicht dem, was du geschrieben hast.

//Edit: Nochmal etwas deutlicher, wenn Hardmodes euch keinen Spaß machen ist das eine Sache, dennoch bietet Blizzard diese an und sie sind recht schwer zu meistern, sonst hätten es wohl kaum nur geschätzt weniger als 2% der Spieler bisher geschafft. Das war nur ein Argument, dass WoW nicht jedem alles was er erreichen will in den Allerwertesten schiebt. Wenn euch der Content der geboten wird nicht anspricht ist das eine andere Sache.


----------



## Bighorn (13. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Und auch ich twinke recht regelmäßig und treffe dabei jede Menge neuer Leute.... man muss sich nur auch ab und an mit den Leuten unterhalten.



Und genau das fehlt in letzter Zeit in WoW, das Miteinander, sich normal unterhalten.
Ohne Erbstücke ist man ein Noob, wird bei Fragen geflamed ... aber es gibt sie dennoch die Neueinsteiger.


----------



## Anato (13. Juni 2010)

Dietrich schrieb:


> *BÄM*
> 
> Nächstes totschlag Argument.
> 
> ...




Ganz einfach 40er raid bleibt 40er raid selbst mit 80 kommt man selten allein weit (oder zu zweit, höchtens recht langsam) in AQ vorwärts oder Molten Core (jetz mal palas oder dks außen vor die 1-2Bosse solo schaffen)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sinnrg (13. Juni 2010)

> Wieso kommen keine neue Spieler hinzu?



WoW zu komplex, zu schwer und zu zeitaufwendig!
Dazu noch die Communtiy, GS, LFG DD Todesmine only full Erbstücke equipt ...

http://www.wowprogress.com 

*LK 10er Normal : haben 34,4 % der Gilden gelegt
LK 25er Normal : haben 11,77 % der Gilden gelegt*

Ok, nur dort aufgelistete Gilden, aber die Kernaussage stimmt wohl :

Dafür, daß der Normalmodus quasi zum Anschauen da sein soll und
scheint er eher zu schwer zu sein, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotz aktuell 20 % Buff beim LK.

Ich habe 2 Jahre WoW mit vielen 0 Bock mehr Pausen gezockt. Mitte BC 2.4 - WoTlK 3.1
Progress BC : Kara clear, Progress WoTlK Naxx clear.
Mehr braucht man sich als wahrer Casual nicht vornehmen ...

Wenn ich ein Spiel anfange, möchte ich es auch durchzocken.
Das ist für normalsterbliche Spieler aber anscheinend nicht möglich...


----------



## Koom (13. Juni 2010)

Xondor schrieb:


> Wenn ein Großteil der Spieler dadurch keine Motivation bekommt, ist dein "Argument" bereits entkräftet. Denn es geht nicht um objektive Fakten, sondern um subjektives Empfinden. Das einzige was in diesem Punkt zählt.


Hast du eine repräsentative Statistik dazu? Fakt ist, das die Nutzerzahlen bei WOW nach wie vor steigen. So schlecht kanns also nicht sein. Wenn du einen Meinungsschnitt durchs Forum nimmst, dann bringt das wenig. Leute, die zufrieden sind, sind meistens sehr ruhig. Meckerer wollen immer auf sich aufmerksam machen. Aber selbst, wenn im WOW-Forum ein Meckerthread aufgeht, hats meist mehr Leute, die gegenargumentieren, als welche, die dafür sind. Und alle Beteiligte zusammen sind nicht mal 50 Leute, was bei 11.5 Mio Abonnenten von WoW keine relevante Masse ist.

Ehrlich: Wenn dir WOW kein Spaß macht, dann hör auf. Selbst wenn du noch so fundierte Kritik hier zu WOW reinstellst, wird das die Verantwortlichen (Blizzard) nicht kümmern. Die haben ihre Ideen, setzen sie um und sehen, ob es funktioniert. Und es funktioniert, auch wenn gewisse Spielergruppen es nicht so gefällt, und dazu zähle ich mich bspw. auch. Ich mochte den Content früher auch mehr, am meisten machte mir die Zeit von Black Temple und Hyjal Spaß. Ich mochte es sehr, wenn man einen Endgame-Raider am Gear erkennen konnte. Jetzt erkennt man ihn nicht mal mehr am Titel. Aber ich hab auch nebenher entdeckt, das man WOW nun anders spielt als früher. Nicht mehr nur mit einem Char, den man jahrelang aufrüstet und perfektioniert. Nein, aktuell ist es eher "normal", mit 2-3 Chars im Endgame zu raiden und auszustatten. Und der Trend wird ja weiterverstärkt mit Cataclysm, wo es dann keine 10er oder 25er Raid-IDs (<- wichtig, IDs!) gibt, sondern es gibt für beides nur eine, der Loot bleibt gleich etc. So ist es halt. Stillstand bedeutet Rückschritt. ;-)


----------



## NarYethz (13. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bin ich auch nicht dafür. Dennoch kann man die Schwierigkeit und die Anforderungen eines Spiels, nicht an einem einzigen Boss im Hardmode festmachen. Da spielt alles mit rein, auch alles außerhalb von Instanzen.



sie meint wohl damit, dass man nicht behaupten kann, dass es zu leicht ist, denn viele spieler haben im 25er nur wenig HM
folglich lässt sich sagen, dass wow atm in manchen teilen sehr leicht ist (icc10/25 nhc) aber teils auch wirklich schwer (icc 25 HM)
für mich dürfen leute erst richtig meckern, die icc25 HM wirklich weit sind (so 10/12) und ein arena team auf 2000+ haben/hatten, denn dann hat man das spiel erst voll ausgekostet..

zum TE: vielleicht spielst du auch einfach auf einem vollen server? ich mein welche neuling fängt schon auf einem vollen server/realmpool an? keiner..
bin auf dethecus / hinterhalt realmpool und ich muss sagen, man sieht zwar weniger neulinge, aber dennoch genug, in crossroads tummeln sich derzeit mehr oder minder um die 20 leute rum, was ich durchaus okay find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gruß


----------



## Koom (13. Juni 2010)

sinnrg schrieb:


> *LK 10er Normal : haben 34,4 % der Gilden gelegt
> LK 25er Normal : haben 11,77 % der Gilden gelegt*



Vergleich das mit Zahlen von BC oder Classic, wer da jeweilis Illidan, Archimonde und Kiljaeden gelegt hat, bzw. in Naxxramas Kelthuzad oder in AQ40 Cthun. 34 Prozent sind ein immens hoher Wert, wenn man bedenkt, das es sehr viele Rollenspiel-Gilden gibt, die nicht mal raiden. Allein in meinem Freundeskreis wüsste ich 4-5 Gilden, die 20-30 Mitglieder haben, aber nicht raiden (zumindest nicht gezielt).

SCHWER ist WOW nicht wirklich. Nicht im Normalmode. Zeitintensiv schon noch, aber das ist auch schon stark reduziert worden. Die Hardmodes hingegen sind noch fordernd, werden aber durch den ICC-Buff (20% mehr Leben/Schaden/Heilung) monatlich trivialisiert.


----------



## Nahemis (13. Juni 2010)

Naja bin mal gespannt wie lange sich WoW noch an der Spitze hält. Ich denke so lange nicht mehr evtl. noch 2 Jahre.

Leider wird mit Cata die Welt nicht viel größer, da nur alte Gebiete überarbeitet wurden.

Selbst Blizzard findet Aion gut. Immerhin haben sie die Zauberanimationen in der Charaktererstellung von Aion übernommen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x123 (13. Juni 2010)

Gier schrieb:


> Vergleich das mit Zahlen von BC oder Classic, wer da jeweilis Illidan, Archimonde und Kiljaeden gelegt hat, bzw. in Naxxramas Kelthuzad oder in AQ40 Cthun. 34 Prozent sind ein immens hoher Wert, wenn man bedenkt, das es sehr viele Rollenspiel-Gilden gibt, die nicht mal raiden. Allein in meinem Freundeskreis wüsste ich 4-5 Gilden, die 20-30 Mitglieder haben, aber nicht raiden (zumindest nicht gezielt).
> 
> SCHWER ist WOW nicht wirklich. Nicht im Normalmode. Zeitintensiv schon noch, aber das ist auch schon stark reduziert worden. Die Hardmodes hingegen sind noch fordernd, werden aber durch den ICC-Buff (20% mehr Leben/Schaden/Heilung) monatlich trivialisiert.




Dazu muss man natürlich sagen, dass wowprogress nur Daten von bei-wowprogress-angemeldeten Gilden speichert.
Da sich wohl kaum eine RP-Gilde bei Wowprogress anmeldet, sondern eher Raidgilden, dürfte der wirkliche Prozentsatz sehr stark von diesem abweichen.
:-)

PS: Grundsatzdiskussionen über BC/pre TBC/WotlK haben bis jetzt noch nie zu einem Ergebnis geführt, und versauen in der Regel jeden Thread.


----------



## sinnrg (13. Juni 2010)

> Vergleich das mit Zahlen von BC oder Classic, wer da jeweilis Illidan, Archimonde und Kiljaeden gelegt hat, bzw. in Naxxramas Kelthuzad oder in AQ40 Cthun. 34 Prozent sind ein immens hoher Wert ... (zumindest nicht gezielt).



34 % sind aber immer noch lange nicht die Mehrheit!



> Dazu muss man natürlich sagen, dass wowprogress nur Daten von bei-wowprogress-angemeldeten Gilden speichert.
> Da sich wohl kaum eine RP-Gilde bei Wowprogress anmeldet, *sondern eher Raidgilden*, dürfte der wirkliche Prozentsatz sehr stark von diesem abweichen.
> :-)



Raidgilden, ja, also sollte der wahre Prozentsatz noch wesentlich geringer sein! Also /agree

Ich meine so was hätte Blizz auch behauptet, als sie den Buff wieder erhöht haben.

P.S.: WoW is ein tolles Game, tolle Atmosphäre. Wenn sich ein paar der Dinge ändern würden, die ich oben beschrieben habe, käme ich vielleicht zurück dazu und würde es anderen auch empfehlen. Aber so kann ich nur sagen : WoW is Zeitverschwendung. Mein Fazit aus der aktiven Zeit.


----------



## HdroWoWweißichnicht (13. Juni 2010)

Ach komm leute das kann dch jzz net sein.
da sagt ein mensch mal seine meinung und die wahrheit und sofort flamen alle weil sie sich in ihrem leben angegriffen fühlen (ja ich spiele auch wow) .


----------



## Aerasan (13. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Öhm... und? Das ging mal komplett an dem vorbei auf das ich reagiert habe. Was ich sage widerspricht nicht dem, was du geschrieben hast.
> 
> //Edit: Nochmal etwas deutlicher, wenn Hardmodes euch keinen Spaß machen ist das eine Sache, dennoch bietet Blizzard diese an und sie sind recht schwer zu meistern, sonst hätten es wohl kaum nur geschätzt weniger als 2% der Spieler bisher geschafft. Das war nur ein Argument, dass WoW nicht jedem alles was er erreichen will in den Allerwertesten schiebt. Wenn euch der Content der geboten wird nicht anspricht ist das eine andere Sache.


 stimmt doch gar net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! das ging nich dran vorbei,es ging um das Argument " Hast du scho LK25 Hero down?!" un das is einfach nur lächerlich weil icc heroisch kein neuer content ist! Der Content ist die Eiskronenzitadelle, der heroische modus nur n kleiner Bonus! Und deswegen ist auch WOTLK meist viel zu einfach,wie gesagt,schau dir das raid system von BC an!

anderes beispiel: Wenn du Super mario XYZ²³ spielst und die normalen level richtig einfach sind, findests ja auch iwie blöd! Dann gibts ja nach nen level abschnitt immer noch zusatz bzw bonus level (vergleiche heroischer modus) wenn diese jetz schwer sind sagst du doch trotzdem zusammenfassend über das ganze Spie Super Mario XYZ²³ is viel zu einfach!

Super Mario is zwar was anderes als WoW aber es geht um den Grund gedanken,nämlich das man zusammenfassend sagen kann,dass WoW Wotlk auf 90% des contents bezogen zu einfach ist meiner meinung nach. Die zusatzlevel aka heroischer modus sind zwar schwerer,aber das ändert ja nichts am Content an sich,bezogen auf Bossmodel usw! 

Ich verweise an dieser Stelle nochmals auf den Post von mir vorhin,dass das BC raid system wirklich nahezu perfekt war.
Mein Vorschlag wäre BC Raid system (viele größere und kleinere raids) ,nur mit den Zusatz von Hardmodes wie in Ulduar,denn diese haben im vergleich zum heroischen modus in icc
noch viiiel mehr spaß gemacht!!

MfG Nach den Sternenrufender, Nobler Zwielichtbezwinger, Liebes(ver)göttlichter ,Äscherner Hauptmann etc. pp Esto, Admiral der Blutsegel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (13. Juni 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> stimmt doch gar net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Öhm... nein? Aber da kann man wohl einfach festhalten, dass wir uns charakterlich einfach unterscheiden. Ich hab Super Mario auch mehrfach auf mehreren Schwierigkeitsstufen durchgespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinkerballa (13. Juni 2010)

so teuer ists doch garnicht mehr! mein vater spielt seit ein paar monaten (3 glaub ich), und gestern hat er sich bc und wotlk für zusammen 32&#8364; geholt. er musste es seltsamerweise nichtmal mehr installieren, sondern nurnoch auf der b.net seite den key eingeben.

du siehst also: es gibt noch neue spieler, und soooo teuer ists nu auch nicht mehr!

immer diese leute, die anderen ihre achso objektive meinung aufdrücken wollen...

und an die "wow ist zu einfach-heuler": farmt euch doch 187er gear zusammen, und raidet mal wieder naxxramas! das machen wir auf unserem server auch ab und an. ich bin in der drittbesten alligilde auf meinem server, und trotzdem möchte ich auch was anderes sehen, als immer nur icc im hm!

und jeder, der die hardmodes macht wird sagen, das es eben nicht zu einfach ist! jeder, der etwas anderes sagt, macht sicher keine hardmodes, oder gibt einfach nur an und erreicht nichts...


----------



## Aerasan (13. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Öhm... nein? Aber da kann man wohl einfach festhalten, dass wir uns charakterlich einfach unterscheiden. Ich hab Super Mario auch mehrfach auf mehreren Schwierigkeitsstufen durchgespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mhm glaube auch die diskussion würde wohl zu nichts führen^^....
Aber ma ne blöde frage,fandest du das BC raid system denn nicht auch besser,bzw wie oft raidest du die woche un was raidest du wenn ich fragen darf?
Weil selbst mein Kumpel,der wirklich der WoW verrückteste Mensch is den ich kenn,sagt ihm kotzt der 25er HM langsam an,weils immer der gleiche boss is nur mit 1,2 Fähigkeiten mehr^^


----------



## XRayFanatic (13. Juni 2010)

Weil das ganze rumgejammere, geflame, beleidigen, beschimpfen, auslachen etc., was heute leider an der Tagesordnung ist, nur noch die Spieler aushalten und mitmachen die seit längerer Zeit dabei sind und sich so langsam dran gewöhnt haben. That´s it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (13. Juni 2010)

Muss jetzt jeder Hustensaftschmugler mit Rechtschreibschwächen blaue Schrift verwenden, oder ist Aerasan nur eine Ausnahme?


----------



## Aerasan (13. Juni 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Muss jetzt jeder *Hustensaftschmugler* mit *Rechtschreibschwächen* blaue Schrift verwenden, oder ist Aerasan nur eine Ausnahme?



kannst du mal bitte diesen schwachsinn erklären? nur weil ich nicht weiter auf groß und klein schreibung achte? na und?!

Kommst echt ziemlich gebildet/intelligent rüber,wenn du in deiner Freizeit Leute in nen Forum bezüglich ihrer Rechtschreibung anmotzt^^...

achja übrigens, Hustensaftschmugler wird Hustensaftschmu*gg*ler geschrieben,du Deutsch- Ass...

Fail würd ich dazu sagen


----------



## Thoraros (13. Juni 2010)

Die Grafik von WoW hat sich im Vergleich zu Classic enorm verbessert (Schatten, bessere Texturen etc.)

Zu Aion kann ich nur sagen, dass es ein Grinder höchster Güte ist aber nicht einem das Gefühl von Vanilla WoW vermittelt. Wo müssen denn Server zusammen gelegt werden? 

Richtig, in AION!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@

* Aerasan*
Das Raidsystem in Cata wird doch "gefixed" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobimobi1111 (13. Juni 2010)

> Sehe ich anders. Ich arbeite am Arthas-Hardmode (wenn auch eher schleppend) und das ist mein persönliches Ziel, dass ich erreichen will... genau wie die anderen grob 35 Mann meines Raids und noch einige andere Spieler. Hier also davon zu sprechen, dass jeder ganz leicht bekommt was er will ist also schlichtweg falsch, auch wenn die Aussage auf euch vielleicht zutrifft.




Auf sowas habe ich z.B. einfach keine Lust und es gibt einfach keinen Content. Sorry, aber ist doch genauso wie bei Diablo 2:


Spiel alles 12321312321312x nur auf nem anderen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Sowas verstehe ich nicht unter Content. Ich finde ja das Raids sehr schnell eintönig werden, da hilft nur noch die Stimmung im Raid selbst. Wenn man sich freut mal wieder mit den Jungs zu raiden, da hab ich verständnis für.


Für die Leute die sagen das Heroics und HM's Content sind, dass kann ich einfach nicht verstehen. Ich will den LK garnicht millionen mal auf verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden legen. Ist der LK tot, ist der Content für mich ausgeschöpft. Eiskrone verändert sich nicht.

Ich nehme das aber einfach so hin und kündige dann meinen Acc ohne große mimimi-Threads zu halten. Nächstes Jahr kommt das Star Wars MMO raus und vll. wirds ja was dieses Jahr mit Cata.


Für mich gibt es genügend Dinge die mehr Aufmerksamkeit bedürfen als ein Computerspiel und seine Macken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Meinung von einem Classic-Spieler der gerne auch mal das zocken auf Eis legt.


----------



## Nahemis (13. Juni 2010)

WoW ist bunt, die Schrifft ist bunt, ist alles so bunt hier....


Ich denke das die meißten hier es doch ganz gerne schön bunt und farbenfroh mögen und WoW bietet die ganze Farbpalette an bunten Fingerfarben. Sooo Schöööön bunt alles.


----------



## Aerasan (13. Juni 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Die Grafik von WoW hat sich im Vergleich zu Classic enorm verbessert (Schatten, bessere Texturen etc.)
> 
> Zu Aion kann ich nur sagen, dass es ein Grinder höchster Güte ist aber nicht einem das Gefühl von Vanilla WoW vermittelt. Wo müssen denn Server zusammen gelegt werden?
> 
> ...



ja da bin ich ma gespannt,in wie weit das gefixed wird^^.... aber laut mmo-champion gibts ja denk ich 2 anfangsraids Grim Batol und Skywalk,wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
das wäre dann schon ma eine Besserung =P



tobimobi1111 schrieb:


> Auf sowas habe ich z.B. einfach keine Lust und es gibt einfach keinen Content. Sorry, aber ist doch genauso wie bei Diablo 2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/sign
das ist genau das,was ich gemeint habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (13. Juni 2010)

Servus, ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, bei dem Post in dem es hieß "MC war schwer" hab ich aufgehört.

Um es nochmal klar und deutlich zu sagen:

*CLASSIC WAR NICHT SCHWER!

*Der Content in Vanilla war urst low. Das Problem war einfach 40 leute mit Pre Quest und ein bißchen Ahnung zu finden. Taktik? Onyxia nem Breath ausweichen und ein paar Adds ae tanken? MC? <- Das schwerste war die 5er Hund gleichzeitig downzubringen. Taktik? Dispellen und mobs auseinander tanken. BWL? Bei Cast x oder Stack y hinter ne Wand rennen.

Das einzige (was ich leider nicht gesehen habe) war Naxx. Unglaublich viel gefarme für unzählige Wipes. Und heute? Da is Naxx der Einstiegscontent (Wobei er natürlich etwas abgeschwächt wurde).

Problem heute ist einfach das Fails eines einzelnden nicht zum Wipe führen, bzw. das dieser jemand nicht zwingend stirbt. auch liegen die Bosse relativ schnell.
Und den Content habt ihr clear wenn *LK 25 HC* down ist. Das ist der härteste und letzte Boss. Zu Ulduarzeiten war Blizzard schlauer. Da haben sie einfach Algalon hingestellt und schon war der Content erst clear wenn man fast alle HMs down hatte....

BC war, meie Meinung nach, das perfekte Mittelding. Mittel-sehr schwer, man konte nich direkt mit nem Twink in BT einsteigen. Nein, man musste erst fein säuberlich Items craften lassen + HCs und dann den gesamten Content von Kara an hochraiden. Man musste seine Klasse verstehen, hatte zum größten Teil keine 1112 1112 1112 Rotas (mit Ausnahmen). Auch die Bosse waren anspruchsvoller, wenn ich da so an Lady oder Brutallus denke, wo keiner gepeillt hat wie und wo er stehen musste und da erst 20x gewiped wurde bis feste Positionen eingenommen wurden. Genug der Nostalgie.

MFG
Danf

btw: Pvp ist heute besser denn je ! 

PS: Jeder bekommt was er will? Ich kenn soviele Leute die wollen Gladi titel + Mount und sind ewig und 3 tage davon entfernt. ich hät gern das Mount ausem LK hc kill. Auch würd ich gerne die netherschwingen in einem Tag auf ehrfürchtig boxen für das Mount. Alar würd ich auch gern mein eigen nennen. Shadowourne find ich btw auch ganz cool.


----------



## Nahemis (13. Juni 2010)

Also nur in Blau zu schreiben wäre mir ja zu eintönig^^

Wird WoW nicht bald ein F2P Spiel? Ich hab gehört man kann dann alles über einen Item-Shop kaufen.


----------



## Nexilein (13. Juni 2010)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist teilweise Blödsinn. Auch früher gab es Raids, wo sich alle Spieler 100%ig vorberreitet haben. Mag sein das es nur 5-10 Gilden pro Server waren.



Klar gab es die, aber es waren keine 5 bis 10 pro Server sondern viel, viel weniger. Diese Gilden sind aber auch dementsprechend schnell vorangekommen und auch nicht Wochenlang an einem durchschnittlichen Raidboss gewiped.

Heute ist es nur so, dass vieles von dem was früher 100% Vorbereitung ausgemacht hat und nur in sehr guten Raids zu finden war von jedem Casual Spieler im Randomraid erwartet wird.
Klassenleiter gab es doch nicht, weil die Rotation so komplex oder die Talentbäume so unübersichtlich waren. Man brauchte sie, weil man vom durchschnitts Raider nicht erwartet hat, dass er über seine Stats, Fähigkeiten und Talente Bescheid wusste. Auf diesem Niveau würde man das 80er Nax auch nicht in unter 2 Monaten clearen.


----------



## Ganos (13. Juni 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Naja bin mal gespannt wie lange sich WoW noch an der Spitze hält. Ich denke so lange nicht mehr evtl. noch 2 Jahre.
> 
> Leider wird mit Cata die Welt nicht viel größer, da nur alte Gebiete überarbeitet wurden.
> 
> ...



Hmm, ich persönlich mag Aion überhaupt nicht. Keine lust permanent Asiaten auf meinem Screen rumhüpfen zu sehen xD


----------



## kingkong23 (13. Juni 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Also nur in Blau zu schreiben wäre mir ja zu eintönig^^
> 
> Wird WoW nicht bald ein F2P Spiel? Ich hab gehört man kann dann alles über einen Item-Shop kaufen.



Ein Fanboy des Schön-Aussehenden-Urlangweiligen-Asia-Grinders?

Btt: Ich hab den LK im 10/25er Normal Down und das reicht mir ich geh nicht noch öffters Raiden um ihn im HC zu Kloppen ist doch Langweilig


----------



## Lillyan (13. Juni 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> mhm glaube auch die diskussion würde wohl zu nichts führen^^....
> Aber ma ne blöde frage,fandest du das BC raid system denn nicht auch besser,bzw wie oft raidest du die woche un was raidest du wenn ich fragen darf?
> Weil selbst mein Kumpel,der wirklich der WoW verrückteste Mensch is den ich kenn,sagt ihm kotzt der 25er HM langsam an,weils immer der gleiche boss is nur mit 1,2 Fähigkeiten mehr^^


Während BC habe ich nicht so viel Zeit gehabt (aus RL-Gründen) und bin daher nicht sonderlich weit gekommen. Jetzt raide ich ICC 25 2-3 mal wöchentlich (und mit nem twink im 10er einmal in der Woche, wenns zeitlich paßt) und wir isnd bei 9/12 HMs (Prof, Sindra und LK fehlen noch) und wenn es mir keinen Spaß machen würde würd ichs auch nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das hat NICHTS mit meinem Argument zu tun. Blizzard schiebt nicht alles jedem in den Hintern. Niemand kriegt den Arthas HM-Kill geschenkt. Eine andere Sache ist es, wenn es einem kein Spaß macht die selben Bosse nochmal in schwerer zu machen. Ich kann es nachvollziehen, dennoch bietet Blizzard die Möglichkeit. Wenn sie euch keinen Spaß macht, dann haben sie euch halt falsch eingeschätzt, aber die Möglichkeiten sind definitv da.


----------



## Nahemis (13. Juni 2010)

WoW ist mir einfach zu kitschig mit den Gnomen und Trollen. Die männlichen Blutelfen sind ..naja. Vielleicht auch ein Grund warum WoW keine neuen Spieler bekommt weil alles doch recht kindisch wirkt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Juni 2010)

WoW wirkt kindisch?

Und Maga-Style-Figuren nicht?

Interessante Einstellung.


----------



## EisblockError (13. Juni 2010)

Cool Story bro!


Neue spieler holen sich erstmal WoW für 10 Euro

man braucht keien 70 euro ausgeben am anfang...


----------



## Nahemis (13. Juni 2010)

Du willst mir nicht allen ernstes erzählen wow wäre erwachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (13. Juni 2010)

Sucht dir ne Freundin, nen RL Hobby, Sport z.B. und vergess einfach mal WOW für ne Zeit....das wirkt Wunder. Es ist ein Spiel, und kein Frustmanager.

Wenn einem das Spiel kein Spaß mehr macht, dann sollte man einfach mal ne Pause machen oder bis zum nächsten Addon warten. Ist bei mir auchso.



Take care

Mo


----------



## Maximolider (13. Juni 2010)

@nahemis...:

wie wäre es denn mit einer kleinen beteiligung an der disskussion anstatt werbung für andere spiele zu machen,bzw ausschließlich dummes zeug von sich zu geben?

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Yiraja (13. Juni 2010)

Horde schrieb:


> , sich alle Addons kaufen muss und Prepaid Card (oder bischen Geld auf das Konto legen). So insgesammt braucht man 50-70 Euro um anzufangen, was natürlich so auf ein Stück nicht jeder leisten will (nicht kann sondern will!). Ein Kumpel von mir z. B. wollte sich das Spiel besorgen aber als ich ihm erzählt habe wie viel er zum Start braucht, hat er nur gesagt, dass es nicht wert sei, was natürlich nachvollziebar ist, wenn man für ein Spiel Abo-gebühren zahlt, dann sollte man dieses möglichst billig anlegen oder kostenlos runterladen. Ich persönlch finde, Blizz sollten alle Addons in einem Pack für rund 20 Euro anbieten, so würden sich auch neue Spieler dafür sehr interessieren. Aber die wollen ja erst mal viel Geld machen und denken gar nicht an die Gamer. Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich ein Acount habe aber zur Zeit kein WoW spiele, darf ich nicht mal in Forums von WoW was schreiben. Das ist ja echt blöd. Sie sollten sich ein Beispiel an Guild Wars Geschäftsmodel nehmen. Das Spiel hat keine Abokosten aber dafür ist es sehr schön und detailiert gemacht.



fail wow battlechest = wow classic + burning crusade + 1 monat free play time 17.99€ ich kann ehrlich gesagt nich nachvollziehen was du da fürn scheiß laberst was man angeblich fürn geld ausgeben muss ... ansonsten kauft man nur classic liegt bei saturn für unter 10€ rum bla bla bla


----------



## EisblockError (13. Juni 2010)

Achja nochwas:

Es kommen immer neue Spieler hinzu

nur momentan ist die Zahl der Spieler die hinzu kommen indentisch mit der die aufhören


----------



## Nahemis (13. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube das hier ist die Antwort auf die Frage vom TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGb9x3cJfQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yiraja (13. Juni 2010)

geiles mmorpg xD ! ich will der depri busfahrer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ibbi (13. Juni 2010)

lol xD GW xDD
1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1mob tot
-.-
wenns dir nich gefällt ws blizz macht
kündige dein abo und gut is -
ich bin zufrieden und zahle denen gern jeden monat 13 euro


----------



## Ångela (13. Juni 2010)

Wenn doch bloß alle kindischen Whiner auf einmal aufhören würden, herrlich, endlich auch auf den volleren Realms deutlich weniger Lags, weniger Schwachsinn im /2er usw.

Geh einfach und bleib dann dort, wo auch immer das sein sollte


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Juni 2010)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> Ob Arthas Normal oder HM ist wayne. Content clear ist Content clear.
> 
> Unser Raid hat zwar Arthas HM down, aber das ist nix besonderes mehr.
> 
> ...


MC? Ich bitte dich, was war denn an MC schwer?


----------



## Benegeserit (13. Juni 2010)

es war früher besser!^^
und ich denke dass inzwischen nimmer so viele neue leute hinzukommen, da der markt inzwischen auch noch andere mmos zu bieten hat.
außerdem hat die wow comm. nicht mehr den besten ruf, daher sind auch viele abgesprungen..

wow is zwar immernoch führend was die spielerzahl angeht, aber ich denke wenn star wars online rauskommt, wirds entgültig vorbei sein mit dem markführer^^
aber bliz, hat ja dann auch schon lang genug geld gescheffelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




is nur meine rein subjektive meinung gell^^


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2010)

Hier in diesem Thread wird ganz deutlich der Support von Blizzard nicht erwaehnt. Ein Spiel mit ueber 11,5 Millionen Spieler muss erstmal verwaltet werden. Stabile Server, guten Support, ein sauberes Forum, woechtenliche Wartungsarbeiten und und.

Das gehoert alles zu einem erfolgreichen Spiel dazu. Blizzard ist auf der eine Hinsicht etwas Geldgeil, aber man sollte nicht nur die Nachteile eines Spiel erwaehnen, sondern das Gesamtpaket beurteilen. Wenn die monatlichen Kosten wegfallen, wird der Support auch wegfallen. Und dann schauen die Spieler erstmal bloed. World of Warcraft gehoert mit zu einer der buggfreisten Spiele und dafuer ist Blizzard bekannt.

Nicht immer nur Ich Ich ich.. sondern auch mal die Anderen.


----------



## WoWFreak112 (13. Juni 2010)

Komisch ich seh relativ viele Spieler ohne Accbound Sachen rumlaufen und ich hab nicht das Gefühl dass es weniger werden...


----------



## Thuzur (13. Juni 2010)

Natürlich war früher alles besser!

- die Österreicher durfte noch Frostschutzmittel in ihren Wein kippen...
- der Harz war noch ein Gebirge und kein Synonym für Sozialhilfe...
- der FC Bayern war noch nicht in der Bundesliga...
- bei WoW durfte man noch bis Level 40 zu Fuß laufen (schaut Euch doch an wie dick die Helden alle geworden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...

Watt´n Käse !!!!

Mir macht WoW einfach immer noch Spaß! OK, manchmal ist´s auch öde und ich spiele nur, weil ich noch ein paar Marken brauche. Aber alles in Allem ist es immer noch ein spaßiges Spiel. Sonst würde ich ja auch keine Abo-Gebühren bezahen!
Wer die zahlt und sich nur aufregt, tut mir nicht einmal mehr leid. Der/die hat es nicht anders verdient.


----------



## Shaila (13. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Während BC habe ich nicht so viel Zeit gehabt (aus RL-Gründen) und bin daher nicht sonderlich weit gekommen. Jetzt raide ich ICC 25 2-3 mal wöchentlich (und mit nem twink im 10er einmal in der Woche, wenns zeitlich paßt) und wir isnd bei 9/12 HMs (Prof, Sindra und LK fehlen noch) und wenn es mir keinen Spaß machen würde würd ichs auch nicht machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast du schonmal die Möglichkeit in betracht gezogen, dass die Motivation ganz einfach fehlt ? Wenn ich weiss, dass ich innerhalb kurzer Zeit, den gesamten Content locker clearen könnte, wenn ich ein wenig Zeit investiere, WO ist da dann die Herausforderung ? Denn genau so sieht es bei mir aus. Ich weiss, dass ich locker bis ICC und ICC selber raiden könnte, wenn ich das wöllte. Aber ich tue es nicht, weil man ohne Erfolge wirklich alles simpel legen kann. Ich weiss, dass weil einer meiner Kollegen ICC mit Hardmodes raidet und den LK down hat. Auch er findet das BC - Raidsystem tausend mal besser. Der CONTENT ist LEICHT. Was hier als "schwerer Content" angepriesen wird, ist der einfache Content, den sich die SPIELER selber schwerer machen. Diese Logik finde ich einfach schwachsinnig. Wieso sollte man sich selber einen Boss schwerer machen ? Wo ist da der Sinn ? Der Boss soll MICH fordern. Nicht ich soll den Boss jetzt auffordern gefälligst schwerer zu werden. Das ist doch der springende Punkt.

Wo ist die Motivation, wenn ich weiss, das ich diesen Boss ganz einfach umklatschen kann, wenn ich mir nicht beide Arme auf den Rücken binde ? Und wo ist die Motivation, wenn ich einen Boss 2 - 4 mal töte, wobei ich ihn mir nur jedesmal selbst schwerer mache ? Ich fände sowas nur aktzeptabel, wenn es so etwas wie der damalige Timerun in ZA wäre. Denn da hatte es ja einen Grund, warum man nun schneller durchrennt und es damit auch schwerer ist. Denn man musste jemanden rechtzeitig retten.

Aber wo ist bitte der Grund, mir die Arme auf den Rücken zu binden und dann gegen den Boss zu kämpfen ? Ich sehe da keinen verdammten Grund. Und erzählt mir nun nichts von albernen Titeln, Mounts und pets, mit denen man mittlerweile von allen Seiten im Spiel nahezu bombadiert wird und zwar so heftig, dass es ein Mount schonmal in bis zu 8 Farben gibt und man garnicht mehr weiss wo man welches überhaupt her hat. Das betrachte ich nicht als Motivation. Damals war es so, dass man sich Stück für Stück durch die Instanz gearbeitet hat (rofl er hat arbeiten gesagT!!!!). Man hat mit jedem bosskill, ein Stückchen neuen Content freigeschaltet. Teile der Instanz, die man noch NICHT gesehen hat. Das gibt es heute NICHT mehr. Es wurde einfach ersetzt durch künstliche Erschwerung. Ja, dieser Wahnsinn führt schon so weit, dass manche sich fragen, wieso man nicht die Addons ausschalten.

Ich finde Allgemein, diese ganze "Jeder soll Alles sehen, weil 13 Euro!" - Geschichte ziemlich lächerlich. Man zahlt 13 Euro um die Welt zu betreten. Was man daraus macht, muss jeder selber wissen. Wenn man weit oben mitspielen will, MUSS man eben auch mehr Zeit investieren. Wenn man das dann auch tut, tut man dies allerdings aus Spaß, also ist daran nichts schlimm. Ich verstehe dann nicht, warum dann jene, die WENIGER Zeit investieren, verlangen trotzdem das Selbe zu bekommen, wie jene die mehr Zeit investieren. Das entzieht sich mir jedweder Logik. Die Casuals, die ich kenne, die juckt es überhaupt garnicht nicht alles zu sehen. Und wisst ihr warum ? Weil es CASUALS sind. Die sind glücklich mit ihrem RL und sind froh über das was sie im Spiel haben und das was sie haben schickt für sie, um sie lange zu beschäftigen. Die haben es nicht nötig, alles zu sehen.

Und ich hasse es verdammt nochmal wenn die Vielspieler als RL - Opfer von den selbsternannten RL - Göttern bezeichnet werden, wenn sie sich gegen Vereinfachungen aussprechen. Wer macht sich denn hier bitte mehr Gedanken über das Spiel ? Die Vielspieler weil sie es schwerer haben wollen ? Im Leben nicht. Die Wenigspieler bzw. ein gewisser Anteil solcher wollen doch Alles haben und dennoch weniger Zeit investieren. Die sind doch viel verrückter danach Alles zu haben als die Vielspieler. Die sind es die sich viel mehr Gedanken über diese ganze Sache machen. Was muss das für ein RL sein, wenn man es nebenbei nicht ertragen kann, nicht alles in einem virtuellen Spiel zu besitzen ? Könnte mir das bitte mal jemand erklären ?

*In der Vergangenheit, habe ich WOTLK, Classic und BC bereits verglichen:*

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/138255-der-wandel-der-zeit/page__hl__Der%20wandel%20der%20zeit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Vorweg: Nur die posten, die diesen post KOMPLETT gelesen haben.*

Seid gegrüßt liebe WoW Spieler solche die vorhaben anzufangen und solche, die nicht mehr spielen. In diesem Thread will ich mir meinen Unmut über die, _meiner Meinung nach_, immer mehr verkommende WoW Community von der Seele schreiben, bevor ich dieses Spiel bis Cataclysm erst einmal pausieren werde.

Letztens hatte WoW seinen 5. Geburtstag soweit ich weiss. Ich selber spiele schon seit Classic, richtig aktiv seit BC. Wenn man sich das Spiel und seine Spieler so anschaut, dann erkennt man, das sich in den Jahren so Einiges am Spiel selber und an den Spielern verändert hat. Vieles ist positiv, vieles Negativ, wobei hier oft der persönliche Geschmack entscheidet.

Doch ich will mal zur Sache kommen. Schaut man sich die momentane "Community", oder ich sage besser "Spieler" an, so kann man in vielen Situationen nurnoch den Kopf schütteln. Dieser "Wandel der Community" hat zunehmend mit WOTLK begonnen. Ja ich spreche von einem "Wandel der Community" und ich wage zu behaupten, das die Spieler in Classic, ABER auch BC erheblich mehr Respekt besaßen.

Jetzt werden sich viele denken: "Mag ja sein, doch Flamer gab es immer". Dies möchte ich nicht abstreiten. Doch vergleicht man den damaligen Ton, mit dem heutigen, sollten jedem die Unterschiede sofort ins Auge stechen. Dies bezieht sich einzig und allein auf das Verhalten der Spieler. Ich bin keiner der sagt, früher war alles besser.

*Ich gebe euch einige Stichpunkte, durch die WOTLK glänzt.

- Gearcheck
- DPS
- Locked
- Flames
- Spamm
- Anonymität*
*- Schnelligkeit*

Der Handelschannel ist tot, denn handeln ist unmöglich. Stattdessen finden dort erbitterte Flamewars statt, Gildenmakros spammen sich gegenseitig weg und Raidgruppen suchen Leute mit 6k DPS aufwärts und dem besten Equip.

Mittlerweile geht sogut wie alles Realmpool intern. In maximal 30 Minuten ist man durch jede Hero Instanz durch. In den Instanzen stehen Flames an der Tagesordnung. Sollte das Oculus oder HDZ4 zur Wahl kommen, findet die Instanz erst garnicht statt.

Die Community kommt einem mittlerweile vor, wie eine unmenschliche Gessellschaft, in der nurnoch die Leistung zählt. Das BESTE Gear, die HÖCHSTE DPS Zahl, die SCHNELLSTE Heroinstanz, die EFFEKTIVSTE Skillung, die OPTIMALSTEN Sockel und Verzauberungen. Wer bei etwas davon nicht 100% gibt wird geflamt und oft ausgeschlossen. Es kommt einem so vor, als wäre der Spaß und der Mensch der hinter den Charakteren sitzt bei vielen mittlerweile unwichtig geworden. Wie in einer Leistungsgessellschaft. Wer nicht mithält bleibt auf der Strecke.

Dazu kommt vielen einfach alles monoton und eintönig vor, alles geht schneller und schneller, zum genießen bleibt keine Zeit. Dies Alles entsteht durch das WOTLK System und ich erkläre euch jetzt warum.

Und ja, ich weiss das es Flames etc. schon immer gab, doch es geht mir ja nicht um die Flames selber sondern um die Ausmaße, die solche Sachen mit WOTLK angenommen haben.

*Schauen wir uns mal die vergangenen Teile von WoW im Kurzformat an:*

*Classic:

*Es war für jeden alles neu, es gab viel zu entdecken. Das System war sehr sehr sehr zeitaufwendig. Vieles bestand aus purer Farmerei, die Ränge im PvP forderten meiner Meinung nach oft unmenschliche Zeitbedingungen. Die mit wenig Zeit beschwerten sich.

*BC:*

Für mich selber die goldene WoW Zeit. Es gab vergleichsweise wenig Meckerei im Vergleich zu Classic und WOTLK. Ausgeglichene Schwierigkeitsgrade, ohne Hardmodes und verschiedene Instanzversionen. Ein gutes Markensystem, sowie gut balanciertes PvP, mit einigen Ausreisern.

Beschwerden gab es in erster Linie über Design, Gladisets und Arena im Allgemeinen.

*WOTLK:*

Das Gegenteil von Classic, mit dem Nachteil, das jetzt nicht alles noch neu und unentdeckt ist. Schwerpunkt liegt bei den Gelegenheitsspielern. Leichte Anforderungen und gute Zeitbedingungen.
Die Hardcore Spieler beschweren sich über zu wenig Schwierigkeit.


Was fällt auf, wenn man sich diese 3 Kurzformen anschaut ? Zunächst einmal, das man es niemals allen recht machen kann. Aber man kann Kompromisse eingehen, sodass möglichst viele Leute zufrieden sind.

*WoW kann man in 4 große Spielergruppen aufteilen*: PvP Spieler, PvE Spieler, PvE & PvP Spieler, Rollenspieler

*Diese Gruppierungen kann man noch einmal in verschiedene Spieltypen einteilen:*

1 - Gelegenheitsspieler
2 - Hardcore Spieler
3 - Ein Mittelding zwischen Gruppe 1 & 2, nennen wir sie "Hardcasual" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Desweiteren gibt es noch weitere Grupperiungen, welche ziemlich klein sind, wie z.B. Classicraider und irgendwelche Sammler.

Es liegt auf der Hand, dass jede dieser Gruppierungen eine ganz andere Vorstellung von dem "Besten" für das Spiel hat. Demnach KANN man NICHT jeder Gruppierung das optimale Spiel liefern. Denn sobald man sich auf eine der Gruppierung fixiert, beschwert sich eine oder beide anderen Gruppierungen.

*Zu Classic wurde sich auf die Hardcore Spieler fixiert => Casuals beschweren sich
Zu WOTLK wurde sich auf die Casuals fixiert => Hardcore Spieler beschweren sich

*Und wieso gab es in BC vergleichsweise wenig Beschwerden über die Spielmechanik selber ? Ganz einfach, weil Kompromisse gemacht wurden. Das System war so gut durchdacht, das es für alle drei Gruppen genug bot. Es bot für keinen die optimale Lösung, aber es stelle alle drei Gruppen zufrieden.

Denn man kann die 3 Gruppen nicht in einen Topf werfen und den anderen beiden Gruppen, den Spieltyp der einen Gruppe aufzwängen. Sowas KANN NUR zu Streit führen. Den Beweis dafür seht ihr in den Foren und im Spiel selber.

WOTLK ist für Gelegenheitsspieler ein Segen und für die Community im ganzen ein Stich mitten ins Herz. Durch das System fühlen sich 2 große Gruppen schlichtweg benachteiligt. Was zu einem misserablen Klima führt. Gearchecks, DPS, Flamerein usw. lassen grüßen.

In WOTLK nimmt es solche Ausmaße an, weil das Spiel, anderst als zu Clasiczeiten, nichtmehr neu ist. Würde man die Addons tauschen, hätte in Classic so ein Klima geherrscht.


*Doch was genau stimmt im WOTLK System nicht?*

Auch wenn sich das jetzt wie ein einziger Flametext anhören wird, so beinhaltet er doch die Wahrheit. Was Gelegenheitsspieler logischer Weise aus oben genannten Gründen nicht stören wird, stört die anderen Gruppen, aber ich komme zur Sache.

In WOTLk wird sich zunächst auf einen Teil des Contents fixiert. Naxxramas war da und wurde gecleart. Dann kam Ulduar, Naxxramas steht seitdem zunehmend leer. Ulduar wurde gecleart. Die nächste Instanz kam und Ulduar stand und steht leer. Die Kette lässt sich so weiterführen.
Momentan stehen wegen des neuen Dungensuchsystems sogar die Schlachtfelder leer.

Der nächste Punkt ist, das es unzählige (zugegeben übertrieben) verschiedene Instanzversionen gibt. Dies führt zur Demotivation. Denn wer will schon eine Instanz durchspielen, nur um sie dann noch einmal mit mehr Spielern durch zu spielen ? Oft waren oder sind die 10er Versionen sogar härter als die 25er Versionen. Das System hat verfehlt.

Beim Argentumtunier wurde das System sogar noch erweitert, wodurch es von einer Instanz zich Versionen gab. Man macht alles praktisch doppelt und das wieder und wieder. Und zu diesen vielen verschiedenen Versionen, in denen man im Grunde nur alles wiederholt, kommt noch der mangelnde CC in WOTLK. Alles ist sehr Gearlastig und Movement spielt im Gesamtbild in WOTLK eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Durch das System von verschiedenen Versionen, wollte man die schweren Instanzen, die es in BC ZUSÄTZLICH zu den leichten Instanzen gab einfach ersetzen. Irgendwo ist es logisch, das sowas aber eher demotivierend ist. Denn es ist etwas anderes, ob ich einen Boss endlich zum ersten mal töten kann, nach vielen Versuchen und man sich tierisch freut, oder ob man einem boss gegenübersteht, den man schon in einer anderen version besiegt hat und man weiss wie die Instanz aussieht. *Zusätzliche Versionen ersetzen kein MH oder FDS Feeling.*

Wo ich auch schon beim nächsten Punkt wäre: Hardmodes. Ein umstrittener Punkt. Ich bin ein Fan von Erfolgen, doch nur solange sie einen spaßigen Hintergrund haben, oder meinetwegen irgendetwas mit farmen zu tun haben.

Aber wenn ich in eine Instanz gehe und mir den Boss extra schwerer mache, indem ich mir ein Arm auf dem Rücken binde, entzieht sich mir das jedweder Logik. Es ging doch damals auch ohne Hardmodes, das es harte Bosse gab.

Und hier liegt möglicherweise eine verschwiegene Leiche begraben: Arbeitseinsparung. Wieso hat Blizzard nicht wie zu BC einfach meh Instanzen mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden entworfen ?

*Ein Vergleich:*

*BC:* Kara, ZA, Gruul, Magtheridon, MH, FDS, SSC, BT; SW
*WOTLK:* Naxx, Maly, Sartharion, Ulduar, Pdk, icc

Wobei ich die Argentumtunierinstanzen eigentlich nicht als richtige Instanzen bezeichnen kann. Im Prinzip wurden da nur Bosse in das Design einer 5er Instanz gestellt, die zum Teil einfach nur dasselbe machten, wie vergangene Bosse.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dennoch will ich hier nicht behaupten, dass BC das einzig Wahre ist. Es gibt kein perfektes Spiel. Jeder hat andere Ansichten. Um das ein wenig näher zu erläutern, verweiße ich mal auf einen Bloggeintrag von mir.

http://my.buffed.de/user/515214/blog?page=2

*Content zu einfach ? Content zu schwer ? Ja was denn nun?*

Das Addon Wrath of the Lichking nähert sich dem Ende. Cataclysm rückt immer näher und alle blickend gespannt auf die Zukunft. Was wird uns mit Cataclysm blos erwarten ? Schaut man sich die Änderungen an, gehen diese bis auf die Grundstrucktur der Welt der Kriegskunst. Es wird wirklich alles von Kopf bis Fuß abgeändert: Klassen, Skillungen, Gebiete, die Grafik, das Level und vieles vieles mehr.

Noch keiner weiss genau, in welche Richtung uns der Kurs führt. Womit ich auch schon bei dem Punkt bin, auf den ich eigentlich hinaus möchte. Blicken wir auf WOTLK zurück, so ist es für mich das schlechteste Addon, was den Umgangston in der Community betrifft. Das bezieht sich auf das Forum bis hin ins Spiel im Handelschannel und den Raids sowie Hero Instanzen.

Fraglich ist ob es sich mit Cataclysm ändert.

Noch nie zuvor wurde in einem solchen Ausmaße über das Spiel diskutiert. Ja man hatte und hat auch immer noch das Gefühl, dass diese Community regelrecht mit einem Keil auseinander geschlagen wurde. Da wären auf der einen Seite die Anhänger der alten Zeit, Classic und BC Spieler. Auf der anderen Seite sind die, die es in WOTLK wirklich toll finden.

Während die einen behaupten, WOTLK wäre viel zu einfach, schreien die anderen das dem nicht so ist. Und wieder ganz andere behaupten das es zu schwer ist. Doch was soll man denn nun glauben ? Jeder behauptet irgendwie etwas anderes.

Und gerade weil jemand etwas anderes behauptet hören die Diskussionen nicht auf. Wie in einem Teufelskreis wird sich weiter zerstritten, jeder will im Recht sein. Wenn jemand sagt das Spiel ist zu einfach, denkt derjenige oft, dass er Recht haben MUSS. Selbiges gilt auch für das Gegenteil. Aber ist das wirklich so ?

Der springende Punkt ist, dass dieses Spiel von den unterschiedlichsten Leuten gespielt wird. Hier treffen die Leute quer aufeinander, von 12 jährigen bis 50 + jährigen. Die verschiedensten Interessen werden von den unterschiedlichsten Spielern vertreten.

Es erscheint logisch, dass ein 50+ jähriger vielleicht andere Wünsche im Bezug auf das Spiel hat als ein 12jähriger. Was ich damit sagen will, ist das es keine richtige Seite gibt. Es gibt kein Richtig oder Falsch. Dieses Spiel ist weder zu einfach, noch zu schwierig. Und es ist auch nicht genau richtig. Doch was ist es dann ?

Es ist genau das, was es für die unterschiedlichen Spielertypen ausmacht. Es ist unmöglich das Spiel auf eine Spielergruppe zusammenzufassen. Das ist wie wenn man Linke und Linksextreme in einen Topf wirft.

Doch es wird sich weiter gestritten, ja es wird sich stellenweise aufs Übelste geflamet oder beleidigt. In WoW brechen kleine Kleinkriege wegen Addons wie Gearscore aus. Und immernoch: Jeder denkt er ist im Recht.

Doch wie kann man das Problem lösen ? Das Problem liegt bei den Leuten. Man muss lernen toleranter zu sein. Es spricht nichts dagegen seine Meinung zu vertreten. Ich sage auch: Dieses Spiel ist mir nicht anspruchsvoll genug im Moment. Aber ich behaupte auch nicht, dass die die etwas anderes behaupten im Unrecht sind. Denn es ist logisch, dass ich als Schüler mehr Zeit für das Spiel habe, als jemand der schwer im Job und mit Familie beschäftigt ist.

Trotzdem darf ich meine Meinung zum Spiel genauso äußern wie eben jener mit Arbeit und Familie. Wir beide haben ein gutes Recht dazu, egal ob es jemand gut oder schlecht findet. Aber keiner von uns besitzt das Recht dazu, den jweils anderen für seine Behauptung auszugrenzen, zu flamen oder zu beleidigen.

Außerdem sollte man nicht versuchen dem anderen zwanghaft seine Meinung aufzutischen. Das ist wie wenn man als Christ zu einem Moslem geht und sagt: "Werd jetzt Christ aber bisschen plötzlich!"

In beiden Fällen führt beides nur zu Streiterein und es trägt zu einem negativen Klima bei. Ein negatives Klima wie es im Moment leider herrscht. Die WoW Spieler müssen bedenken, dass Blzzard immernoch ein Unternehmen ist. Ihnen sind Kundenwünsche wichtig, aber auch der Gewinn. Und das Spiel wird immer so ausgerichtet, damit die Erwartungen des Großteils erfüllt werden.

Auch wird getestet, wie bestimmte Spielmechaniken bei den Spielern ankommen. Deswegen: Das Spiel richtet sich nach den Spielern und umgedreht und beides hängt zusammen wie ich schon immer schreibe.

Wenn die Mehrheit behauptet, dieses Spiel ist zu schwer, dann wird es sehr wahrscheinlich einfacher gemacht. Man kann dagegen Kritik einlegen, aber im Endeffekt kann man es nicht ändern und es bringt dann auch nichts weiter "Scheiß Casuals!" zu schreien. Man muss sich damit abfinden und weiter spielen oder aufhören. Selbstverständlich hat man weiter das Recht Kritik einzulegen.

Womit ich beim nächsten Punkt wäre: Kritik. Leider ist das der springende Punkt. Denn Kritik wird in der WoW Community misserabel aufgenommen und mit Standartsätzen wie "MIMIMIMI" oder "Heul doch!" sowie "Kündige doch!" abgewimmelt, etwas ganz furchtbares wo ich mich jedes mal fremdschämen muss. Denn diese Sätze zeugen vom geistigen Alter des Verfassers. Entweder man trägt etwa ernsthaftes und konstruktives bei oder man sagt garnichts, auch wenn es der X - te Thread ist. Jeder hat das Recht Kritik zu üben und wenn es viele sind, dann sind eben viele nicht einverstanden.

Man kann nicht von anderen erwarten konstruktiv zu sein und dann schreibt man "MIMIMIMI".

Genauso schlimm sind die, die als erstes in einen Thread schreiben: "Dies soll kein "MIMIMIMI" Beitrag werden. Das zeugt doc schon davon wo wir hingekommen sind. Es gibt keine "Heulthreads". Heulen ist etwas anders, kapiert das endlich.


Fazit: Vieles in diesem Spiel hängt von denen ab die es spielen, sie formen dieses Spiel und das Spiel formt sich nach ihnen. Man sollte die anderen Spielweisen der anderen aktzeptieren und sich nicht wegen so etwas an den Haaren reisen. Man kann höchstens sachlich darüber diskutieren, was leider nie der Fall ist. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ihr seht also: Ich verhalte mich Neutral. Jeder hat andere Ansichten. Aber ich stehe dennoch weiterhin dafür ein, dass es wieder ein BC Raidsystem gibt, weil ich es persönlich am Besten fand. So ich bin gespannt ob auf diese Wall of Text überhaupt reagiert wird. Ich denke eher nicht. Deswegen ärgere ich mich nun über die verschwendete Zeit.


----------



## Hurty (13. Juni 2010)

WoW wurd echt zu einfach gemacht !!!
Ich bin eig auch dafür dass es nicht zu schwer is aber des is zu einfach.
Vor Alllem was Blizzard mit Patch 3.2 gemacht hat was ned mehr feierlich.
Gut Ulduar war schon bissl zu schwer find ich weil Random hat ma da selten was auf die Reihe gekriegt ich hab Jogg Saron z.B. nie gesehen.
Aber mit Patch 3.2 den PvE so stark zu verändern und nur noch mit Items um sich zu werfen war echt kacke und der Raid dazu war auch einfach nur einfallslos und schlecht.
Bitte Blizzard macht nicht nochmal sonen Mist bei Cata !!


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...]



Ein super Text und sehr schoen geschrieben und spiegelt auch genau dies wieder, was zurzeit abgeht in World of Warcraft.

Fuer mich war Burning Crusade auch das beste Addon das es gab. Nicht aus dem Grund das die Bosse schwerer waren, sondern eher aus dem meist gehassten Grund. Das die Arena eingefuehrt worden ist.

Es hat gepasst und Spass gemacht. Ich war ab und zu als Heiler mit PvP Gear in Karazhan mit.

Heute koennte man sich dies auch gar nicht mehr vorstellen. Ich stehe mit meinem PvP Gear in Archarons Kammer und werde angewhisperd PvE Gear wtf?

Komischerweise war ich in jedem Run bei den Heilern ganz oben gewesen. Man wird heute nur noch von dem Gear abgestempelt und nicht mehr nach dem Koennen. Frueher hat man gesagt mit Level 59. Komm mit, vergiss das eine Level. Wir brauchen dich jetzt hier. Heute kannste dir dies von der einen Seite gar nicht mehr vorstellen. Ich spiele in der Arena ganz oben. Also.. bei den Besten koennte man es nennen. Aber Ich bin nicht jemand, der in Durotar rumsteht und rumprotzt mit seinem Raiting und bei jedem Whisper so tut. Ich bin nicht da.

Ich helfe Leuten. So wie in Burning Crusade und Classic. Nur weil wir uns in Wotlk befinden, heisst das noch lange nicht. Das Ich keinem mehr helfen brauche. Es gilt zurzeit nur noch: Ich Ich Ich.. Andere. Fehlanzeige. Besonders dieses Gearscore und den ganzen Mist habe Ich im PvP nicht. Daher bin Ich zurzeit recht zufrieden und zeige kein Interesse mehr am PvE. Trotzdem vermisse Ich die Molten Core und Karazhan Zeiten.

Daher bin Ich sehr gespannt. Was Cataclysm mit sich bringt. Nur die Community ist leider so dermassen.. eingebrochen. Das man merkt teilweise auch hier im Forum. Ich bin schon seit Ende 2006 auf Buffed.de angemeldet und bin dann Ende 2008?.. weiss nicht mehr ganz ins PC-Technik Forum gegangen, weil mir der Ton und das soziale Schreiben miteinander mit auf den Senkel gegangen ist.

Edit ein *+* von mir (:


----------



## Izara (13. Juni 2010)

Kuhlrabbi schrieb:


> ich zocke seit 3 monaten nicht mehr , und ich erwate für 13 euro im monat nicht unbedingt jeden monat content , sondern content der beschäftigt.
> 
> zum thema lk im 10er war er down und im 25er standen wir davor , soviel dazu.
> yogg+0 hatten wir mal vor , aber letztendlich zuviel aufwand
> da kommen wir wieder dort hin das die hm lösung nicht das wahre ist aber in ulduar immer noch am besten war.



^^ du widersprichst dir selbst.. du willst content, du willst welchen, der dich beschäftigt, aber der, der dir z.b. mit yogg+0 geboten wäre (is ja nicht langweilig, nur halt aufwand.. merkst was..? ) - auf den hast natürlich keine lust. nee, da müsst man sich ja mit beschäftigen und zeit investieren.. ich mein, was hättest du denn gern, was dich dann für deine 13 euro beschäftigt? vllt erfüllt blizz ja deine widersprüchlichen wünsche..   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lesemann (13. Juni 2010)

Wenn's dir nicht gefällt mach Pause hab jetzt auch ne 4 monatige Pause hinter mir 
und Spiel wieder zum "auskühlen" so ne pause tut echt Wunder 



Ja ich mache Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Lillyan (13. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [...]


Also, noch ein letztes Mal.... auch wenn ich bezweifel, dass ich dann verstanden werde.
Ich habe nie behauptet, dass BC besser oder schlechter war als Wotlk, was Raids angeht. Außerdem spreche ich hier von mir, ich will niemandem meinen Spielspass aufzwängen. Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass Hardmodes für jeden das nonplusultra sein müssen. Jedoch sollte man dann auch nicht bemängeln, dass WoW zu leicht ist. Man kann bemängeln, dass der Content falsch eingebaut wurde, dass es einem keinen Spaß macht... aber da ist er definitiv und ich mache für mich den Content nicht an Items, Models oder Gegenden aus. Warum ich Arthas auch im Hardmode legen will? Weil es mir Spaß macht gemeinsam daran zu arbeiten und weil ich es mir selbst beweisen will. Nicht um mit Items in Dalaran zu posen oder mit meinem neuesten Titel anzugeben, sondern einzig und allein für mich. Blizzard hat sich wohl verkalkuliert damit, dass es mehr Leute gibt, die es ähnlich sehen.

Nebenbei: Raids nicht spiele, weil man ohnehin schon weiß dass man sie schafft? Ich hoffe du hast die Raids dann zumindest mal selbst gespielt und das mit Leuten die ähnlich ausgerüstet sind wie du.


----------



## Xondor (13. Juni 2010)

Gier schrieb:


> Hast du eine repräsentative Statistik dazu? Fakt ist, das die Nutzerzahlen bei WOW nach wie vor steigen. So schlecht kanns also nicht sein. Wenn du einen Meinungsschnitt durchs Forum nimmst, dann bringt das wenig. Leute, die zufrieden sind, sind meistens sehr ruhig. Meckerer wollen immer auf sich aufmerksam machen. Aber selbst, wenn im WOW-Forum ein Meckerthread aufgeht, hats meist mehr Leute, die gegenargumentieren, als welche, die dafür sind. Und alle Beteiligte zusammen sind nicht mal 50 Leute, was bei 11.5 Mio Abonnenten von WoW keine relevante Masse ist.
> 
> Ehrlich: Wenn dir WOW kein Spaß macht, dann hör auf. Selbst wenn du noch so fundierte Kritik hier zu WOW reinstellst, wird das die Verantwortlichen (Blizzard) nicht kümmern. Die haben ihre Ideen, setzen sie um und sehen, ob es funktioniert. Und es funktioniert, auch wenn gewisse Spielergruppen es nicht so gefällt, und dazu zähle ich mich bspw. auch. Ich mochte den Content früher auch mehr, am meisten machte mir die Zeit von Black Temple und Hyjal Spaß. Ich mochte es sehr, wenn man einen Endgame-Raider am Gear erkennen konnte. Jetzt erkennt man ihn nicht mal mehr am Titel. Aber ich hab auch nebenher entdeckt, das man WOW nun anders spielt als früher. Nicht mehr nur mit einem Char, den man jahrelang aufrüstet und perfektioniert. Nein, aktuell ist es eher "normal", mit 2-3 Chars im Endgame zu raiden und auszustatten. Und der Trend wird ja weiterverstärkt mit Cataclysm, wo es dann keine 10er oder 25er Raid-IDs (<- wichtig, IDs!) gibt, sondern es gibt für beides nur eine, der Loot bleibt gleich etc. So ist es halt. Stillstand bedeutet Rückschritt. ;-)



Ne hab ich nicht. Das "Wenn" sollte eher ein "falls" sein.
Mir geht es nur ums Prinzip.

Und ich ich hab auch seit nem halben Jahr nichtmehr gespielt. Eben weil es mir, wie du gesagt hast, keinen Spaß mehr macht. 

Resignation ist ein schlechtes Zeichen. Solange die Leute sich noch aufregen kann sich Blizzard freuen. Ich reg mich jedenfalls nichtmehr auf, hab die Hoffnung verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> mal ganz ehrlich: made my day... Du bist also derjenige welcher objektive Fakten in einer Diskussion nicht als Argument wahrnimmt sondern eine Diskussion rein auf subjektivem Empfinden stützt, dazu schon mal ein großes GZ, ne aber mal im Ernst so lang es die Leute gibt die für 13 Euro im Monat alles sehen wollen können die Leute die das Spiel " Wieder so schwer wie früher" haben wollen net glücklich werden und genau an jener Stelle hat Blizzard die Hardmodes implementiert, jetzt kann der Casual XYZ schön gemütlich ICC raiden ohne Probleme zu haben und einer der es schwer haben will macht die ini EINMAL auf leicht durch und geht dann HM´s tryn und die Sache ist gegessen.
> Somit sollten eigentlich beide Parteien zufriedengestellt sein, aber dann kommen die lustigen Menschen die meinen es sei nur aufgewärmter Content... Ein Spiel welches sich an mehrere Gruppen von Menschen wendet um ein größtmögliches Spectrum an unterschiedlichen Spieler-Typen anzusprechen muss in den Schwierigkeitsgraden variabel sein.
> Oder ihr stellt euch einfach mal mit 2 Kumpels in die Arena und testet mal 3on3 aus, auf dieses Bracket ist das Pvp gebalanced, je nach eigenem Skill erhöht und senkt sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad, und man kann net mehr flamen das ein anderer bessere Epics hat als man Selbst da es jede Saison ja nur ein Set gibt.
> Und kommt mir net mit PvP ist unbalanced, man muss sich mit seiner eigenen Klasse und allen anderen Klassen beschefftigen, und villeicht net mit T9 herumrennen, dann ist im PvP ein Schwierigkeitsgrad bis Open End gegeben



Hey ganz ruhig. Ich freu mich wirklich für jeden dem die aktuelle Situation (seien es Raids, PvP, ...) gefällt. Ich hätte die Ironie wohl weglassen sollen, denn bei jeder Meinungsäußerung die nicht passt wird man ja hier vernichtet.
Mein Gedankengang ist halt: Ich hatte in Classic viel Spaß, in BC viel Spaß und in Wotlk keinen Spaß. Da sucht man natürlich die Gründe und würde es gern ändern. Aber wenn ich in der Minderheit bin - was solls, so wichtig ist das ja auch nicht.
Und von wegen PvP ist unbalanced (wovon ich eigentlich nie gesprochen habe): zu classic war es nicht ausgeglichen, zu BC war es nicht ausgeglichen und heute ist es nicht ausgeglichen. Gut mmn ist es heute besonders schlimm, da die Kämpfe ansich einfach weniger spannend sind, aber das is vllt auch falsch.

Und ja, ich denke, dass das subjektive Empfinden der Spieler zählt. Es ist ein Spiel. >Falls< ein Spiel den Spielern keinen Spaß macht, kann man nicht mit Argumenten daherkommen "es gäbe doch dies und das, ect". Wenn es keinen Spaß macht dann ist das so. (Ganz allgemein, nicht dass jetzt wieder jemand böse wird.)


----------



## Interminator (13. Juni 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wir wollen dass zwischen schwer und leicht!! :XD



nö ich wills noch leichter als es jetzt schon ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (13. Juni 2010)

Ich wette wenn du in der position der blizz-manager wärst, würdest du auch geldgeil ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mein jeder Mensch is irgenwie geldgeil, ohne diesen trieb wär das leben doch sinnlos , oder ?
weswegen der Kommunismus auch nich wirklich funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refs (13. Juni 2010)

ich finde allerdings er hat recht wie soll es ein neuer spieler es schaffen eine gilde bzw raids zu finden wenn zb meine 6 80er auf einem realm keine gilde finden, ich zb kann fast alle klassen und specs für ne gilde bringen und fast alle chars haben min 4,7 - 5,2 gs mit pve klamotten und trotzdem ist es schwer überhaupt ne gilde zu finden da die meisten gilden leider 12/12 icc normal voraussetzen... 

aber gut das ist mein prob bei mir hat sich leider die gilde in der ich jahre war,bei dem neuen addon aufgelöst da es vielen keinen spass mehr gemacht hat!
und schwupps waren auch sogut wie alle ingame freunde nicht mehr da.

mfg


----------



## wonder123 (13. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal die Möglichkeit in betracht gezogen, dass die Motivation ganz einfach fehlt ? Wenn ich weiss, dass ich innerhalb kurzer Zeit, den gesamten Content locker clearen könnte, wenn ich ein wenig Zeit investiere, WO ist da dann die Herausforderung ? Denn genau so sieht es bei mir aus. Ich weiss, dass ich locker bis ICC und ICC selber raiden könnte, wenn ich das wöllte. Aber ich tue es nicht, weil man ohne Erfolge wirklich alles simpel legen kann. Ich weiss, dass weil einer meiner Kollegen ICC mit Hardmodes raidet und den LK down hat. Auch er findet das BC - Raidsystem tausend mal besser. Der CONTENT ist LEICHT. Was hier als "schwerer Content" angepriesen wird, ist der einfache Content, den sich die SPIELER selber schwerer machen. Diese Logik finde ich einfach schwachsinnig. Wieso sollte man sich selber einen Boss schwerer machen ? Wo ist da der Sinn ? Der Boss soll MICH fordern. Nicht ich soll den Boss jetzt auffordern gefälligst schwerer zu werden. Das ist doch der springende Punkt.
> 
> Wo ist die Motivation, wenn ich weiss, das ich diesen Boss ganz einfach umklatschen kann, wenn ich mir nicht beide Arme auf den Rücken binde ? Und wo ist die Motivation, wenn ich einen Boss 2 - 4 mal töte, wobei ich ihn mir nur jedesmal selbst schwerer mache ? Ich fände sowas nur aktzeptabel, wenn es so etwas wie der damalige Timerun in ZA wäre. Denn da hatte es ja einen Grund, warum man nun schneller durchrennt und es damit auch schwerer ist. Denn man musste jemanden rechtzeitig retten.
> 
> ...




/sign

ja ich hab alles gelesen und hab selten so etwas richtiges gelesen was meine meinung so stark widerspiegelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gut gemacht war keine verschwendete zeit.

/vote 4 sticky (Kritik an WoW Sammelthread)


----------



## Interminator (13. Juni 2010)

Refs schrieb:


> ich finde allerdings er hat recht wie soll es ein neuer spieler es schaffen eine gilde bzw raids zu finden wenn zb meine 6 80er auf einem realm keine gilde finden, ich zb kann fast alle klassen und specs für ne gilde bringen und fast alle chars haben min 4,7 - 5,2 gs mit pve klamotten und trotzdem ist es schwer überhaupt ne gilde zu finden da die meisten gilden leider 12/12 icc normal voraussetzen...
> 
> aber gut das ist mein prob bei mir hat sich leider die gilde in der ich jahre war,bei dem neuen addon aufgelöst da es vielen keinen spass mehr gemacht hat!
> und schwupps waren auch sogut wie alle ingame freunde nicht mehr da.
> ...


genau das Problem hab ich zurzeit auch, ich habe zwar nur 2 80er und mein dudu mit nem gs von 4,5k zählt eigentlich nicht wodurch ich mit meinem Schurken nicht wirklich was anderes als dmg machen kann aber somit ist das Problem bei mir das mein equip auch mit dem Schurken (5,4k gs) nicht wirklich prickelnd ist aber auch das Gilden viel Erfahrung verlangen (Ich hab im 25er nur 6/12) und keine Schurken suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Unter anderem war das mit der Gildenauflösung bei mir auch ein Problem und damit haben bei mir ebenfalls einige ingame freunde aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azuran (14. Juni 2010)

ihr wollt doch auch bezahlt werden für die arbeit die ihr macht oder? odeer geht ihr 8 stunden am tag umsonst arbeiten? -.-
klar das es kostet lol.... was sich so einige vorstellen....


----------



## normansky (14. Juni 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> kannst du mal bitte diesen schwachsinn erklären? nur weil ich nicht weiter auf groß und klein schreibung achte? na und?!


Liess dir mal deinen schriftlichen Dünnschi** noch einmal durch, vlt findest du dann die Fehler!

Hier schreiben die Mods in grün und die Admins in blau... warum du nun blau schreiben und dich (sowie deine Meinung) hervorheben musst ist mir schleierhaft!
Scheinst dich für ziemlich wichtig zu halten...


----------



## szene333 (14. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Du und all deine Freunde haben Arthas im 25 HM erlegt? Meinen Glückwunsch.



Ich kann es echt langsam nicht mehr hören. Dieser Spruch hat in meiner persönlichen Hitliste inzwischen den "13€-Joker" eingeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (14. Juni 2010)

Horde schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Gedanken gemacht, i-wie wenn ich meinen Twink spiele und irgendwelche inis gehe, sehe ich NUR die Leute mit acountgebundenen Sachen. Die Zahlen haben sich auch nicht verändert. Irgendwie war früher so (zu BC Zeiten), dass es immer Menschen anfingen und daswegen die Zahlen der Spieler immer weiter angestiegen sind aber mittlerweile ist es so, dass die Zahlen sich kaum verändern was ich persönlich ziemlich schade finde, man will frischfleisch sehen wenn man twinkt................



Der gemeine WOW Spieler hat ein dickes Fell. Wörter wie Kacknoob, Spast usw. prallen an einem ab.

Und jetzt stell Dir mal vor es kommt jemand Neues in diese wundervolle Gemeinschaft der jetzt gesellschaftlich gesehen nicht aus einem Viertel gegen das Neukölln noch vornehm ist kommt. Ich glaube der hat nach der fünften Beleidigung und Beschimpfung und, sofern er mit sowas wie KKTHXBB und LFG ICC10 E+E+F+D+D+S GS89743 etwas anfangen kann, einfach schon die Schnauze voll und sucht sich was anderes zum zocken.

Alternativ könnte es auch sein, das nicht jeder Bock hat sich einen 8h Download *NACH* der Installation eines Spiels anzutun, weil immernoch die Uraltversion verkauft wird.


----------



## Lillyan (14. Juni 2010)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich kann es echt langsam nicht mehr hören. Dieser Spruch hat in meiner persönlichen Hitliste inzwischen den "13€-Joker" eingeholt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich habe diesen "Spruch" mittlerweile ca. 10 Mal in diesem Thread erklärt. Wie wäre es, wenn du die Erklärungen auch mal liest anstatt irgendein Zitat vom Anfang zu nehmen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Der TE hat mit allem Recht!!!
> 
> Ich empfehle Dir Aion. Da muss man noch was leisten und man bekommt die Erweiterungen gratis als  Patch.



Wenn stupides Farmen ne Leistung ist, dann jawohl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azot (14. Juni 2010)

Hm, es kommen keine neuen Spieler hinzu ? Komisch, denn ich bin ganz neu in WoW. Laut deinen Aussagen sollte ich also nicht spielen, da ich ja neu bin, was ich aber tu. Somit Threadtitel *Fail!*


----------



## Rainaar (14. Juni 2010)

Azot schrieb:


> Hm, es kommen keine neuen Spieler hinzu ? Komisch, denn ich bin ganz neu in WoW. Laut deinen Aussagen sollte ich also nicht spielen, da ich ja neu bin, was ich aber tu. Somit Threadtitel *Fail!*



Glückwunsch!

Aber um ein richtiger WOWler zu werden muss hinter das FAIL noch was..


----------



## Frekoh (14. Juni 2010)

Ach herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab^^

Was der TE sagt, mit den neuen Leuten kann ich nicht bestätigen, gerade in unserer Gilde haben wir einige Neueinsteiger die auch immer wieder Hilfe brauchen etc.

Und zum Rest des Posts und des ganzen Threads:

Ja es ist relativ einfach den LK zu legen und sich den Königsmörder als Titel zu holen *ABER *genau das ist auch gewollt... Blizzard hat z.B. den 5/10/15/20% Buff eingührt damit auch Leute die nicht in extrem starken Raidgilden oder Stammgruppen spielen, den Fall von Arthas sehen können und so das bekommen was man sich von dem Addon von Anfang an erhofft hat. Wem das ganze aufgrund des Buffs zu easy erscheint kann diesen wegklicken und wem das immernoch nicht reicht kann die Bosse im HM legen. Denn genau dafür ist diese Unterscheidung Normal/Hero da. Um Leuten denen es zu einfach erscheint das ganze noch Herausfordernder zu machen. Ich denke mehr als die Hälfte der Spieler die hier schreiben "mimimi zu einfach mimimi" würden es im Normalen Mode ohne Buff nichtmal an Fauldarm vorbeischaffen, und genau da ist der Punkt. Blizzard hat mit ICC endlich mal wieder eine Raid Instanz geschaffen, die die Spieler fordert, zumindest ohne den Buff. Und auch mit dem Buff haben sie sich genug Zeit gelassen, so dass die besseren Spieler von Anfang an weiterkamen als Randomgruppen, was nicht immer der Fall war in der Vergangenheit.

Ich sehs schon kommen wie mit dem nächsten Patch alle Spieler *OHNE *einen "Imba-PEW-PEW-Overpowered-DPS/Heal/HP-Buff" im Rubinsanktum stehen und "MIMIMI" schreien weil der Boss für ihre 6k Gearscore+ Randomgruppe doch zu schwer ist, obwohl WoW ja so einfach ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PLS FLAME ON!

Frekoh


----------



## Rainaar (14. Juni 2010)

Frekoh schrieb:


> Ja es ist relativ einfach den LK zu legen ......................
> 
> ....................., obwohl WoW ja so einfach ist
> 
> ...



Alles richtig nur genau das ist das Problem. WOW reduziert sich auf Höchststufe/Raiden. 
Das unglaubliche Potenzial was dazwischen steckt wird nun gar nicht mehr genutzt. Erst mühsam Leveln und dann gehts nur noch um Raiden,Raiden,Raiden.
Das schreckt Neue ab. ( neben dem netten Umgangston )

Allerdings ist das nicht die Schuld von Blizz sondern die Schuld der Spieler selbst. Die Spieler haben WOW auf GS und Königsmörder reduziert, nicht Blizz.

Blizz hats versucht. Erinnert den Geißelevent. Die Spieler haben sich gestört gefühlt in ihrem 08/15 WOW Tagesablauf.
Abwechselung : Nein Danke!

Blizz hat gelernt und eigentlich fehlt nur der letzte Schritt : Leveln abschaffen. 80er erstellen und in die Spirale von T-Sets, GS usw. einsteigen.


----------



## Frekoh (14. Juni 2010)

Natürlich hat es sich auf Raiden, Raiden, Raiden reduziert und das ausschließlich auf ICC ... Was will man auch noch anderes machen, außer ein paar Erfolge abgrasen die einem noch fehlen. Zu Anfang von WOTLK hatte man noch mehrere Möglichkeiten. Das Equip aus Hero Instanzen war nahezu gleichwertig mit dem Naxx 10er Kram. Außerdem gab es noch andere entsprechende Raid Instanzen wie Sartharion oder Malygos. Das hat man jetzt nicht mehr. Die einzige Raidinstanz die noch herausforderung für einige Spieler bietet ist ICC. Neue Spieler haben sicherlich auch Spaß an Naxx, Ulduar.. etc. aber da geht ja keiner mehr rein. Es gibt einfach keinen anderen Content den man neben ICC im Moment spielen kann, ohne seine Zeit im Spiel zu verschwenden. Von daher kannst du die Schuld nicht nur auf die Spieler schieben, auch wenn diese die Größte Schuld haben.

Ich denke dass mit Cataclysm alle am Anfang denken wie toll das doch ist, das man selbst mit blauem Equip in die ersten Raids mitgenommen wird *an meinen ersten 80er denk* später allerdings wieder Sachen wie Gearscore (oder ähnlichen bis dahin, ach so wichtigen Werten) zählen wenn es dann an den Endcontent des Addons geht und alle wieder schreien wie langweilig dieses Spiel ist.

Meiner Meinung nach liegt genau bei diesem ganzen Gearscore-Dreck das Problem. Das Addon bzw der Spieler reduziert die möglichen Raidkandidaten auf ein Minimum und Neulinge bleiben dabei auf der Strecke. Die können höchstens auf das Addon warten und sich dann dem Teil der Raidenden Spieler anschließen um dann nicht wieder auf der Strecke zu bleiben.

Ich finde Blizzard sollte sofern möglich dieses Drecksaddon unterbinden... mit AVR kriegen sies schließlich auch hin...

So far


----------



## Rainaar (14. Juni 2010)

Frekoh schrieb:


> Natürlich hat es sich auf Raiden, Raiden, Raiden reduziert und das ausschließlich auf ICC ... Was will man auch noch anderes machen, außer ein paar Erfolge abgrasen die einem noch fehlen.



Also ich denke ehr, das nur ICC geht weil es nur dort das aktuell beste Gear gibt. Und würde Blizz 288er Gear an die verteilen, die vom Flugplatz in Dala aus runterhüpfen, könnten wir ab morgen "Lemminge" Teil 1-10 drehen.

Das Gear ist zu wichtig. Gäbe es besondere Fähigkeiten die man erlangen könnte würde man zumindest ein zweites Standbein haben auf das es ankommt.

Instanzen brauchten ja noch nicht einmal dolle aussehen. Loot ist das einzige was zählt. Niemand geht mehr Ulduar, obwohl die Inni geil gemacht ist, neue Spieler erst recht nicht. Es bringt nix in Sachen GS usw.
Das ist eine einzige Spirale sie sich immer schneller dreht und dabei alles andere verdrängt.

WOW hat von allen MMOs in meinen Augen die breiteste Basis ( Programmtechnisch gesehen ). Es wäre so vieles möglich was aber nicht passiert weil es niemanden interessiert. Alles wird nur dem Ziel "bester Char" untergeordnet. Oder was meinste wieviele Leute die Hodir Questreihe gemacht hätten, gäbe es dort nicht die Verzauberung?


----------



## szene333 (14. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen "Spruch" mittlerweile ca. 10 Mal in diesem Thread erklärt. Wie wäre es, wenn du die Erklärungen auch mal liest anstatt irgendein Zitat vom Anfang zu nehmen?



Es ging mir nicht darum, wer den Spruch gepostet hat oder warum, sondern dass er immer wieder als "Argument" gegen den für viele zu leichten Content gebracht wird. Es nervt halt langsam.


----------



## Lari (14. Juni 2010)

Wer sagt denn, dass keine neuen Spieler hinzu kommen? Schwachsinn imho. Stagnierende Spielerzahlen kann genausogut bedeuten, dass genauso viele neu anfangen wie aufhören.
Und Blizzard geldgeil? GuildWars machts richtig? Auch da zahlt man für neue Erweiterungen Vollpreis, also gute 30 - 40 Euro. Dazu kommen die Sachen, die man sich extra dazukaufen kann, Skillpacks, Items etc. Jetzt mittlerweile liegt der Preis natürlich deutlich tiefer, aber auch das WoW Startpaket gibts für *google anwerf* 36€ inklusive aller Addons.

Ich weiß auch nicht, was ihr immer mit "zu leicht" habt. Das Zitat "schon ICC25 HM clear?" ist garnicht so falsch.
Was haben wir denn für Spielerklientel? Die Core-Gamer, welche sich zumindest in den 25er Hardmodes 10/12 - 12/12 bewegen. Die sind garantiert nicht leicht, anders als Classic, aber nicht leicht.
Die Normal-Raider, welche sich am Anfang der Hardmodes bewegen, für die ist es bestimmt auch nicht leicht, denn sonst wären sie schon durch.
Die Casual-Spieler, welche gerne, aber nicht oft raiden, immer noch viel zu tun und durchaus herausfordernd (sonst hätte ja jeder den Königsmörder Titel).
Die Händler, die PvP-Spieler, es gibt eigentlich für jeden noch was zu tun. Die Topgilden können sich vielleicht beschweren, es wäre dann doch zu leicht gewesen, aber ich glaube hier im Forum kann es eigentlich keiner.

Herausforderung gibt es genug, nur wird sie gerne nicht angenommen. Entweder spielt man, weil es Spaß macht, oder man lässt es bleiben.


----------



## cursedclown (14. Juni 2010)

ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht wieso alle rumheulen das ddas spiel zu leicht is, und das es zu bc besser war mimimi ...
ich habe zu bc gespielt, und ich muss sagn, ich finde es jetzt 3 mal besser weil:
- leute die erst jetzt 80 werden würden würden GARNICHT an equip kommen, weil niemand mehr naxx geht, außer zur weekly und dann nur ein boss und sie für ICC etc. noch zu schlecht sind.
- sich für marken zu equippen würde auch wochen für ein teil dauern, weil keiner mehr heros gehen würde, da man für die marken nichts mehr brauchen würde - wie in bc
- ich habe ungefähr zum release des schwarzen tempels auf 70 gespielt damals, und zu WotLK hatte ich grade mal kharazan down.
- zu classic habe ich noch nicht gespielt, daher weiß ich nicht obs da besser war.

von daher verstehe, und finde ich es auch gut das blizzard es so gemacht hat das man sich schneller für den aktuellen content equippen kann, weil sonst würden wie gesagt, twinks und neue niemals den aktuellen content zu sehen bekommen.

rechtschreibung und flames werden erbarmungslos ignoriert, genauso wie rechtschreibfehlerhinweise


----------



## Rainaar (14. Juni 2010)

cursedclown schrieb:


> - leute die erst jetzt 80 werden würden würden GARNICHT an equip kommen, weil niemand mehr naxx geht,



Lösung:

1."Danschenfeinder" auch für Raids 
2. Schlüsselprinzip ( erst Inn1 -> Schlüssel für Inni 2 usw...und den Schlüssel braucht jeder, nicht nur einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

-> Jeder wird "alles" sehen und das übertriebende GS getue hört auch auf.


----------



## RedShirt (14. Juni 2010)

> 2. Schlüsselprinzip ( erst Inn1 -> Schlüssel für Inni 2 usw...und den Schlüssel braucht jeder, nicht nur einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



-> Leute werden nicht mitgenommen in Ini 2, wenn sie nicht schon komplett alle Teile aus Ini 1 haben...
 --> Die Ini abfarmen bis zum Erbrechen
 ---> 10x so viel Zeitaufwand um im Content voranzukommen.


Wieviele Chars hast Du? 1? Ok, dann ists für Dich in Ordnung =)


----------



## Turican (14. Juni 2010)

das Spiel is 5,5 Jahre alt
andere Spiele sind nach 6 Monaten schon tot

Wow ist seit fast 6 Jahren in den Top 10 der Verkauscharts,sowas hat nie ein Spiel erreicht,nichtmal in Ansätzen


----------



## Rainaar (14. Juni 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> -> Leute werden nicht mitgenommen in Ini 2, wenn sie nicht schon komplett alle Teile aus Ini 1 haben...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



->Nö, "Danschenfeinder" ftw!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nein, ich hab 8 80er, 1 72 und ein paar um zwischen 10 und 70, Ok?


----------



## szene333 (14. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, was ihr immer mit "zu leicht" habt. Das Zitat "schon ICC25 HM clear?" ist garnicht so falsch.
> Was haben wir denn für Spielerklientel? Die Core-Gamer, welche sich zumindest in den 25er Hardmodes 10/12 - 12/12 bewegen. Die sind garantiert nicht leicht, anders als Classic, aber nicht leicht.
> Die Normal-Raider, welche sich am Anfang der Hardmodes bewegen, für die ist es bestimmt auch nicht leicht, denn sonst wären sie schon durch.
> Die Casual-Spieler, welche gerne, aber nicht oft raiden, immer noch viel zu tun und durchaus herausfordernd (sonst hätte ja jeder den Königsmörder Titel).
> ...




Genau das ist der Punkt. Wenn ich ICC auf normal clear habe, dann habe ich eben keine große Lust, dass ganze nochmal auf HM zu machen, wo sich die meisten Bosse kaum von denen auf NM unterscheiden. Das geht wohl vielen so.


----------



## Utherr (14. Juni 2010)

Die Aussage "früher war alles besser" ist blödsinn. Es gibt jedoch hier und da ein paar sachen die zu BC oder Classic Zeiten besser waren und jetzt schlechter Sind und umgekehrt. Außerdem ist es Ansichtssache was früher besser war. Denn die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden. Mir Persönlich hat z. B. der Raid-Schwierigkeitsgrad von BC besser gefallen. Jedoch das Hero System der Raids aus Wotlk is besser, bzw. gut das es da is wie ich finde^^

Und die Aussage das alles zu einfach ist mit den HM's zu revidieren ist nicht ganz korrekt, denn in der Aussage ist das ganze Spiel gemeint, nicht nur die Raids. Man kommt viel einfacher an Gold als früher, genauso wie mit dem Equip. Innerhalb von einer Woche kann man full T9 equip haben, wenn man 5 random Hero's pro Tag gehen würde. Und man bekommt selbst jetz noch ständig gruppen, obwohl viele die Marken nicht mehr für ihre Mains (!!!!) brauchen.


----------



## knochenhand (14. Juni 2010)

Lpax schrieb:


> Vieleicht....vieleicht auch nicht.
> Es ist richtig das kann ich nicht wissen... aber wer würde denn in diesem Forum unwahrheiten von sich geben?^^
> 
> Zu den unterschieden was die Spieler betrifft. Die einen Spielen aufmerksam und die anderen holzen einfach nur blind drauf...Buffs/Gearscore bringen halt kein Movement mit.
> ...




Genau so siehts aus. Die neuen spieler die zurZeit nachkommen sind auch einfach nur ein schlechter witz,
nach dem zweiten wipen an einem hardmode, geht das rumgelabber los ob man den nicht normal nachen kann etc...
das macht das spiel kaputt, ich laufe gerne 4 tage hintereinander zu einem boss um ihn dannendlich mal umzuflexen.

das ist das spiel.

alle gilden die zurzeit den lk auf hc versuchen rennen am ersten tag auf normal in die ini und machen 3tage lang nur 
LK HC trys und nix anderes... so wird gespielt und nicht anders....


----------



## Shaila (14. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Also, noch ein letztes Mal.... auch wenn ich bezweifel, dass ich dann verstanden werde.
> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass BC besser oder schlechter war als Wotlk, was Raids angeht. Außerdem spreche ich hier von mir, ich will niemandem meinen Spielspass aufzwängen. Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass Hardmodes für jeden das nonplusultra sein müssen. Jedoch sollte man dann auch nicht bemängeln, dass WoW zu leicht ist. Man kann bemängeln, dass der Content falsch eingebaut wurde, dass es einem keinen Spaß macht... aber da ist er definitiv und ich mache für mich den Content nicht an Items, Models oder Gegenden aus. Warum ich Arthas auch im Hardmode legen will? Weil es mir Spaß macht gemeinsam daran zu arbeiten und weil ich es mir selbst beweisen will. Nicht um mit Items in Dalaran zu posen oder mit meinem neuesten Titel anzugeben, sondern einzig und allein für mich. Blizzard hat sich wohl verkalkuliert damit, dass es mehr Leute gibt, die es ähnlich sehen.
> 
> Nebenbei: Raids nicht spiele, weil man ohnehin schon weiß dass man sie schafft? Ich hoffe du hast die Raids dann zumindest mal selbst gespielt und das mit Leuten die ähnlich ausgerüstet sind wie du.



Und was ist, wenn man Hardmodes nicht als Content ansieht. Dann wurde eben KEIN Content eingebaut. Wie ich schon schrieb, ist dieser Content das Selbe wie vorher auch. Es ist nicht schwerer. Die Spieler machen es sich selber schwerer, was meiner Meinung nach keine Motivation darstellt. Es ist kein Anreiz vorhanden. Man macht das exakt Gleiche nochmal. Der gleiche Raum, der gleiche Boss, die gleichen Spieler. Alles was man tut, ist es, dass man sich den Boss aus freien Stücken selber schwieriger gestaltet. Das ist etwas, was ich einfach nicht verstehen WILL. Ich war von Anfang an gegen Hardmodes. Sicher, viele sehen das anders, aber wenn ich schon Hardmodes habe, dann sollten sie einen Sinn haben. Wenn man z.B. NPC XYZ retten muss und dafür schneller durch muss. Dann ist das aktzeptabel. Aber es ist für mich nicht aktzeptabel, wenn man bei einem Kampf einfach die Waffen wegwirft, weil man es schwerer haben will. Der Sinn dahinter geht gegen Null.

Wenn man Hardmodes also nicht als Content ansieht, wurde auch nicht wirklich neuer Content eingebaut, sondern alter Content künstlich erschwert durch die Spieler selber. Das ist für mich definitiv kein neuer oder anderer Content. Demnach besteht für mich auch keinerlei Motivation, es durchzuspielen. Wieso sollte ich ein und die selbe Instanz, bis zu 4 mal durchspielen ? Sorry, aber das finde ich einfah nur dämlich.

Und sei doch mal bitte ehrlich zu dir selber. Findest du es besser einen Boss, den du schon einmal besiegt hast, künstlich schwerer nochmal zu legen, oder aber einen gänzlich neuen Boss zu bekommen, der dann schwerer als der andere ist ? So war es nämlich in BC und das war für mich CONTENT. Wenn ich Stück für Stück durch die Instanz durch bin. Nicht erstmal alles durchrushen und dann nochmal alle bereits gesehenen Bosse erschwert durchkauen wegen Loot.


----------



## Technocrat (14. Juni 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wo sind jetzt deine 50-70€ für den "Beginn" des Spiels?


In der Ecke der gewollten Blizzard-Diffamierung. Wahrheit? Pah, wozu das denn, wenn man jemanden mal so richtig runtermachen kann, nicht wahr?


----------



## Technocrat (14. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Herausforderung gibt es genug, nur wird sie gerne nicht angenommen. Entweder spielt man, weil es Spaß macht, oder man lässt es bleiben.


Und besser kann man es nicht formulieren. Beifall!


Allerdings glaube ich, das die Leute die hier über WoW und Blizz meckern, gerne WoW spielen würden, es sich aber monetär oder zeitlich nicht leisten können und deswegen versuchen, anderen das Spiel schlechtzureden. Es ist also reiner Neid, sonst nichts.


----------



## Morgwath (14. Juni 2010)

Das Problem an hardmodes ist einfach das sie tod Langweilig sind.
Die Bosse behalten ihren Standartablauf bei, es werden max ein bis zwei Fähigkeiten hinzugefügt, dazu noch +30% hp und dmg.
Auf Dauer ist es einfach nicht motivierend im Endgame.

Das die ganzen Leute die damals nichtmal SSC/TK gecleard haben, dafür dann nachm pre Wegfall Winterchill abfarmen konnten atm zufrieden sind etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## Haszor (14. Juni 2010)

Horde schrieb:


> Ich persönlch finde, Blizz sollten alle Addons in einem Pack für rund 20 Euro anbieten




Also als ich letzte Woche Mittwoch mal wieder mit meiner Rakete zum Saturn geflogen bin war ich wie immer mal nach Spielen gucken... Ich bin an sich nur für'n Headset hin... Aber das ist schon lustig:
WoW Classic - 9,99
WoW Burning Crusade - 10,99
WoW WOTLK - Weiß ich nimmer...

Das sind dann doch nur 21 Euro für schon 2 Spiele mit denen man schon einige Wochen was zu tun hat - Jenachdem wie viel man spielt.

Aber das lustige daran ist... Neben den drei Spielen stand die "World of Warcraft Battle Chest - Enthält Classic und BC" ... 24 Euro. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also teuer ist es nicht mehr WoW einzusteigen. Ich rate einfach mal die drei Spiele zusammen ca. 40-45 Euro und halt die monatlichen Kosten.
Wie gesagt... Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sehe ich kein Problem.
WoW ist nunmal ein gigantisches Spiel geworden via Patches und Erweiterung, vorallem wenn man neu ist kommt man da nicht in 3 Tagen durch wie in manch einem Offline-Spiel für 45 Euro.


----------



## Kovacs (14. Juni 2010)

ok, dann mal eine einfache Frage:

wenn Blizzard sich nun die Mühe machen würde, die HM storytechnisch so gut zu verpacken wie in Zul Aman. Das ganze ist sehr überzeugend und gut gemacht. Und als kleiner Bonus bekommt man auch Klamotten, die etwas anders aussehen als im Normalmode. Also nicht nur andere Farbe, sondern etwas anders, allerdings nicht besser als die heutigen HM Teile.

Wäre das dann HM content und motivierend oder war das wieder nur ein vorgeschobenes Argument für: "ich finde in einem MMO sollten nur 10% alles sehen und der Rest darf Wasserträger sein und mich bewundern"?


----------



## RedShirt (14. Juni 2010)

In Cata gibts die elendigen 25er und 10er Lootunterschiede dann nicht mehr.

Ein Problem weniger.


----------



## Gaueko (14. Juni 2010)

> Wieso kommen keine neue Spieler hinzu?



Nun... lass mich das folgendermaßen formulieren:

"Wo finde ich questmob xyz?"
"oh lololol!!! kakcb00n!! bist du dumm oder was!? das weiß doch jeder! und wenn mans nicht weiß lädt man sich gefälligst ein Addon runter wos dir sagt wo der ist!"

"Hi können wir schnell die Quest [Questname] machen?"
"Was!??? Nein! ich zock grad meinen 17. Twink hoch keine Zeit für questscheiß! Buffen und Go plx!!!11"

"Hey ich bin neu in dem Spiel und spiele Schurke. Du bist auch Schurke. Kann ich dich schnell was fragen?"
"elitejerks. de!!!!"
"?"
...ignoriert euch.

->
"Hey community! ich habe gestern mit WoW angefangen und habe ein paar fragen zu schurken. IG hat mir keiner geantwortet deswegen versuch ichs nun hier im Forum"
[Frage1 / Frage2 / Frage3]
.
.
.
"OMG ROFL!!111 du b00n!"
"Omg troll dich"
"don't feed the Troll!"
"Benutz die Sufu du spast!!!!11"


Weitere Ausführungen notwendig?


----------



## White_Sky (14. Juni 2010)

Gaueko schrieb:


> Weitere Ausführungen notwendig?



Keine weitere fragen eure Ehren.

Aber übertreibst du es nicht ein wenig?


----------



## Gaueko (14. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Keine weitere fragen eure Ehren.
> 
> Aber übertreibst du es nicht ein wenig?




Ich würde mich sehr freuen *wenn* ich übertreiben sollte und mir jemand das gegenteil beweisen kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man könnte ja mal Probeweise per SufU in diesem Forum nach "SufU" suchen... höhö.


----------



## Kovacs (14. Juni 2010)

Daumen hoch!

leider klingt Gauekos´s Post wie ein ganz normaler Tag in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (14. Juni 2010)

Horde schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Gedanken gemacht, i-wie wenn ich meinen Twink spiele und irgendwelche inis gehe, sehe ich NUR die Leute mit acountgebundenen Sachen. Die Zahlen haben sich auch nicht verändert. ...




Jedes Produkt hat einen Produktlebenszyklus. dieser hat 4 Phasen, Einführung, Wachstum, Reife, Sättigung und dann folgt in der Regel die Eliminierung. WoW befindet sich meiner Meinung nach aktuell am Anfang der Sättigungsphase. ich denke auch dass nach Cata schluss ist und Blizzard auch schon dabei ist ein neues Produkt zu entwerfen... auch wenn cata nach einem verzweifelten relaunch versuch ausschaut...

Zum anderen was du sagtest mit dem Startkapital das benötigt wird um WoW zu spielen... ich habe mit BC angefangen und hab mir die erweiterung erst geholt als ich 58 war... wozu vorher investieren? Das würde ich auch jedem neuen empfehlen, erst classic kaufen bis 58 spielen, wenns noch spaß macht BC und wenns immer noch spaß macht kann man auch noch wotlk kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und so verteilen sich die kosten auf mehrere Monate, wenn man nicht 24/7 vorm rechner hockt und wie blöd zockt ^^


----------



## The-Quila (14. Juni 2010)

Ich persönlich hab während des Levelns von meinem Paladin immer wieder neue getroffen. War teilweise ganz unterhaltsam, da man den Erfahrungsutnerschied doch recht deutlich bemerkt.


----------



## Blutvalk (15. Juni 2010)

Gaueko schrieb:


> Nun... lass mich das folgendermaßen formulieren:
> 
> "Wo finde ich questmob xyz?"
> "oh lololol!!! kakcb00n!! bist du dumm oder was!? das weiß doch jeder! und wenn mans nicht weiß lädt man sich gefälligst ein Addon runter wos dir sagt wo der ist!"
> ...


Vorschlag zur Güte, übernehmt mal als alte Hasen eine Patenschaft.....grins.


Es wird doch immer so gerne gejammert, das man nach den Raid-Tagen nix mehr zu tun hat ausser seinen 1235....Twink hochzuleveln...........na dann helft doch einfach mal einen netten "Frischling". Ich musste so an meinen Anfang bei WOW denken, es war einfach nur grausam, von nix ne Ahnung, Auktionshaus ein Fremdwort, Buffed.de nie gehört.........ich wäre damals so froh gewesen, wenn mir jemand die grundsätzlichsten Dinge erklärt hätte.

Ich hatte und habe immer noch eine "Jägermacke", wenn ich einen sehe der die falsche Rüssi an hat oder wo die Skillung grenzwertig ist, dann quatsch ich Ihn einfach mal freundlich drauf an. Wenn dann dieser Spieler freundlich antwortet, kann die folgende Lektion ein paar Stunden dauern (einschließlich Aufbesserung der Rüssi) aber dieser Spieler hat danach bedeutend mehr Motivation weiter zu spielen. Viele haben ein Probeabbo und wollen das Spiel mal antesten, wenn natürlich  nur geflamt wird, verlieren die gleich doppelt die Lust und schmeissen das tolle WOW wieder in die Ecke, also liegt es an Euch diesen Neulingen etwas beizubringen.

PS. Aufgrund meiner kleinen Hilfen sind einige gute Ingame-Freundschaften entstanden und einige sogar glücklich und zufrieden in meiner Gilde gelandet^^.




Blutvalk

Jäger....und DK aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. Juni 2010)

Nich schon wieder ... Mimimi wohin das Auge reicht ...



Horde schrieb:


> ...
> Dann kann man genau so auf ein Privatserver gehen.
> ...



Tschö xD ...



Horde schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wer es schafft das ganze durchzulesen ist ein echt geduldiger Mensch.
> 
> ...


Jau, hätt ich mir aber sparen können, sorry ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (17. Juni 2010)

Servus,




Zusätzlich zu der Behandlung seitens der Com müsst ihr bedenken, neue Spieler müssen sich faktisch erst einmal durch Classic und 2 Addons (BC und das aktuelle) durchschlagen, da sie für viele Gilden erst interessant werden mit 80.

Das dauert je nach Lust und Laune etwa 2-4 Wochen mindestens oder gar 2-4 Monate im Höchstfalle (Extreme Schwankungen nach unten und oben gibts nat auch). In der Zeit mag ein neuer Spieler den ein oder anderen in der Welt sehen, auch in Instanzen auf solche treffen, aber so richtig zum zusammenspielen wird man ausser vl. zu 1-2 Gruppenquesten eher unwahrscheinlich jemanden jemanden treffen.

Klar in Nordend ist die Chance etwas höher, aber bis dahin sieht man wenn nur die Twinks von anderen. Und machen wir uns nix vor. Die meisten Twinks haben Mopmap/questhelper an und folgen fast alles ignorierend stumpf den Pfeil und arbeiten so effektiv wie geht die Questen ab.




Und man hat gelegentlich Motivationsprobleme zum weiterleveln. Da ruht der Char bissel, bis man wieder lust hat - Das kennt man bei Twinks und spielt dann später wieter. Wer nur einen Char hat und Langeweile bekommt lässt das Spiel ruhen oder hört auf.

Bei meinem ersten Char war des mit lvl 30 rum, als es nach Strangle ging und man erstmals merkte es sind immerdieselben Missionen. Ich hab damals fast 2 wochen nicht gespielt bevor ich wieder Lust bekam. Und auch nur weil mir ein RL Kumpel half nach Desolace zukommen, einem anderen Gebiet ab lvl 30 und ich dort Spass hatte. Jemand der keine andere Idee hat oder Hilfe oder Moti - hört auf.

Und ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn man fragt wie man zu den verschiedenen Lvl 30 orten kommt, wird man eh zu 99% nur geflamet. Aber das ist wieder die unfähige Com.

Ich behaupte, die Com will garkeine Newbies, die sind ja alle scho mit lvl 85 und t15 aus dem Ei gepellt und wußten wos langgeht.

jeder der ne Frage hat, wird darauf verwiesen wo man suchen kann, nur nicht selbst helfen - nur auf google und buffed und co verweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Dazu kommt, das neue Spieler die ins WOW Forum oder hier hinkommen, und ihren Unmut über ne Situation ablassen meistens nur ne Auswahl an folgenden Antorten bekommen:

- "werd erstmal 80" - haben die darunter kein Recht etwas zu bemängeln?

- "mimimimimi" - meine Erfahrung, wem die Argumente ausgehen der ruft mimimi

- "Dann geh doch" - selbes wie mimimimi, wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat provoziert man

- "Verlinkung von 87 Threads die früher zu diesem Thema sind" - Sicher manche Themen findet man in der Suche, aber der Ton mit dem Darauf verwiesen wird ist nachm Motto "du warst zu blöd zum suchen"

- "Lies die Stickys" - in manchen Foren sind 3-6 Stickys - Ein neuer Leser will dringend ne Antwort auf ne Frage und soll gefälligst erstmal in 1h alle Threads studieren und lernen und dann nochmal über die Frage nachdenken?




Wer 1-2x die Erfahrung gemacht hat und niedergeflamt wird schreibt nix mehr in Foren, da dieselbe Com einen auch im Handelschat oder Allgemein oder SNG (existiert net überall) niedemacht. Da vergeht einem neuen Spieler irgendwann die Lust. Spätestens wenn man mal solche Teile der Com in einer Gruppe hatte.

Solche Spieler suchen sich dann lieber nen Privatserver oder hören komplett auf - denn nur um für Nachschub zu sorgen spielt keiner wow.




LG

Nubsi


----------

